# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!! #7



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Man o'man I have a lot of reading to do! And a lot of work to catch up on at the office. I'm at work, they have power....and heat!! Nice and warm right now.

Home, no power, no heat. Gonna be days without it. So much to clean up after this storm. Trees and wires are down everywhere. Looks like a war zone. My house and one rental took some abuse, but we will survive. Still trying to fix the house that was damaged in hurricane Irene. Crazy crazy crazy. I've gone through a ton of batteries. But hell, I gotta knit! 

Will check back a bit later. Need to get some work done here. I have a lot of reading to do too! 

Love ya all!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Our "new dog" is still here. This makes one week. We have been calling her Sophie. She is a good girl. I need to get her to the vet, just been waiting to see if someone would show up to claim her before I did that. She doesn't eat much and we noticed why-- she has a canine tooth on one side that didn't come in right and is slightly impacted, so she will need some oral surgery for that right off the bat. $$$$$$$$$$$!
> She is young but full grown, I'd say about 8 months old, probably. She shows no signs of having had puppies, but should be well past the age where it would have happened if she was just left to run loose. I can't tell if she's been spayed already-- don't see any scars. So there's that, too... more $$$$$$$$$$. And I'm not sure what's going on, heartworm-wise. Not likely she's had any preventative. If she has heartworms, more $$$$$$$$$$$ and the awful treatment to kill them. New stray dogs can be terribly expensive...


WOw! Do you have a humane society? They offer good care at an affordable cost.... Friends with any vets? Oh maybe at the gym?? Good luck. I hope it's not as bad as it sounds.

The reward will be a happy doggie and a many happy licks from Sophie!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Work is a bit busy... and on the phone with Sprint... They suck! Grrr!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Yeah, I'd LOVE to go to Maryland Sheep and Wool... quite a long drive for me, tho.


Would it be a short plane ride? Something to consider for next Spring....  It's a about a 4 hr ride for me. I can plan a mini vac though.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> WOw! Do you have a humane society? They offer good care at an affordable cost.... Friends with any vets? Oh maybe at the gym?? Good luck. I hope it's not as bad as it sounds.
> 
> The reward will be a happy doggie and a many happy licks from Sophie!


There's help with spay/neutering. We can get it for about $45. But the other stuff... on our own! She is such a sweetie, tho. We will take care of her. I can't stand how people can neglect poor animals who are dependant on them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I know a lot of law enforcement guys from the gym, but no vets! I guess they are too busy to work out?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Man o'man I have a lot of reading to do! And a lot of work to catch up on at the office. I'm at work, they have power....and heat!! Nice and warm right now.
> 
> Home, no power, no heat. Gonna be days without it. So much to clean up after this storm. Trees and wires are down everywhere. Looks like a war zone. My house and one rental took some abuse, but we will survive. Still trying to fix the house that was damaged in hurricane Irene. Crazy crazy crazy. I've gone through a ton of batteries. But hell, I gotta knit!
> 
> ...


My goodness! I hope you all had enough comforters to cover yourselve's with. Sorry to hear about all the damage. Are you feeling physically better now?

Mom got a ton of damage by her too. Dad says it looks like a moment straight out of Vietnam. Chris' school is closed.

I hope you make it through the day ok. We'll be here rooting for ya!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'd LOVE to go to Maryland Sheep and Wool... quite a long drive for me, tho.
> ...


I can check... would love it!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey Barb, good to know you are okay and warm at work today. We know you will be super busy this week, catching up, and then dealing with your properties. Come visit when you need a break!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I know a lot of law enforcement guys from the gym, but no vets! I guess they are too busy to work out?


Oooh Yum! I love a man in uniform! (i think we talked about that LOL)

I get the law enforcement guys at the gym... But maybe there are no vets cause they really don't work out. My old vet doesn't look like he's worked out ever! My moms vet either for that matter. None of the vets i know! OMGoodness!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I know a lot of law enforcement guys from the gym, but no vets! I guess they are too busy to work out?
> ...


Yeah, but the cops have to. We know some great guys in law enforcement. My hubby has a criminal justice degree, himself.

Tania, your dad is a Vietnam vet? My hubby was there too. He guarded the ambassador and his family at the embassy in Saigon.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I say my dad. Technically, he's my step dad. He was there as a medic. But came back bc he was injured. Something blew up right next to him. He's ok with regards to the war. A little deaf my mom says..... but i think that's men in general. LOL 


NOT intended to offend anyone. I just really think we have to repeat ourselves more often with them.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Your husband is impressive! That was some duty. I don't know what to say. I'm actually speechless!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi sewbiz.... We could fly???..but not sure I could take off then... May is pretty busy time for me


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey ladies... Smileys has awesome prices on some great yarns! The internet sale is good.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

morning y'all!

My bff was in CT overnight during the storm and drove back to MA.. in the morning.. besides it taking at least double the amount of time it usually takes.. she said it look like what she would imagine it would look like after a nuclear bomb goes off... she said no one was on the road and there there tree limbs in the middle of the road with wires hanging down.. a huge mess she said.. (like what it looks like in the movies after the explosion)

MY Bro in law is a Vietnam vet.. He was a paratrooper, he did 2 tours and I love him to death but he is a bit depressed all the time and introverted and I believe it is from there.. He is also commander of the veterans of NJ.

Never heard of Smileys... gotta check it out...

Why Maryland? 

Barbara good to have you back up and running even if it is just from work!!! maybe you need to have some overtime and stay at work.. warm and cozy???? did you bring your knitting to work???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Its the typing that gets in the way I need voice command.
> Hubby said on the weekend that He should buy me an i pad so I can sit on the lounge watch Tv, knit and chat with you guys. Is he mad I said he obviously doesn't want clean clothes of meals ever again!!!!!


that's why I have a laptop!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad to know your ok Barb...They are forecasting snow here for the weekend, what a way to celebrate bonfire night (guy fawkes and the gun powder plot) we always have a BF party here and we all pay a little into the pot so we can have some pretty fireworks, katie (DD#2) makes a big pot of chilli and jacket potatos and we have treacle toffee...will start to get excited on thursday, as we have a big houseclean before everyone gets here on Saturday..it would also have been my dads 83rd birthday, so when everyone leaves me and the kids have a toast to him with whiskey (neat) but only a tot...we dont touch it at any other time...but he was a good man and I miss him so much, hes been gone 22 years, and not a day goes by without thinking of all the amazing things he did for me growing up..I was definitely a daddys girl


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> morning y'all!
> 
> My bff was in CT overnight during the storm and drove back to MA.. in the morning.. besides it taking at least double the amount of time it usually takes.. she said it look like what she would imagine it would look like after a nuclear bomb goes off... she said no one was on the road and there there tree limbs in the middle of the road with wires hanging down.. a huge mess she said.. (like what it looks like in the movies after the explosion)
> 
> ...


I did not bring my knitting to work today. I would be too tempted not to do any work and just sit in my warm office listening to the radio, chatting on the computer and knitting instead of crunching all these numbers!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dissi, how much snow are you expecting? We got a little over a foot from this storm! And still no power at home. Mike said he was talking to some of the linemen out and they say it could be days yet. At a minimum. 

But....I am feeling better physically. A little tired this afternoon, but nothing like I was all last week!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb!!  Nice to see you're on. Hi Dissi


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, Smiley's is an enormous yarn store.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Ye of knitting knowledge!! 

Are pea coats knitted and felted??? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, You might be right.. since peacoats feel just like the "uggs" I made... but they are probably felted in a sheet and then cut and sewn together..

Our knitting fearless leader probably can tell us more when she gets back!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

or maybe not!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pea_coat


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So my SIL gave me a $25 gift card to Vogue knitting... I don't know if I should get just patterns or a book? I was thinking of this book...

http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-1904-finishing-school-a-master-class-for-knitters.aspx

Advice PEOPLE I need Advice!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

See.... what had happened was..... lol 

Today someone came by with a VERY nice vintage looking pea coat. With beautiful old buttons. I stopped her to admire her coat.

My brain started thinking... Maybe, just maybe, I can make Mia a pretty and colorful pea coat!! 

Waddya say??


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It's so true. You know, you can always browse their patterns and see what you like and try to work it for yourself. BUt then you don't want to get stuck on the project without knowing how to finish it so beautifully  

Yes/No?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't answer you Nina on the book. I'm so not ready for that one yet.

Tania...go for it. If you think you can....then you can.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Whoops! I was reading their synopsis... lol that's why I said "It's so true" In response to them.... hahahahaha

"The word finishing fills many knitters with dread. Some even abandon projects rather than complete the necessary steps to achieve beautiful, wearable garments."


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Then again Nina, I AM an impulsive shopper! Plese don't listen to me when it comes to buying one thing or another... you'll wind up with both! And then some! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the thumbs up Barb!! 


Hey! Guess who finally joined?? Crotuknitlady 


My friend who went with us to Rhinebeck....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll have to find her on here and add her to my list. Will she post on the Resort?

Hi Geegie!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm gonna keep you all, all to myself!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Just kidding.......... =D


I'll let her know this is where i've been hiding. She can decide for herself. She's already met you, so maybe she'll feel comfortable.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We're going to have to make her read from the beginning!! Welcome to the resort! Bwaahahahahahaaaaa

LOL Good thing she knows I'm not so bad.


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

Hellooooo ladies


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Tania... It's exactly how I feel.. I knit and knit and then fudge up the finish...

But I so would rather have a dvd on finishing then a book.. illustrations on knitting confuse me.. but the info must be amazing..

I looked to see if I could get it on amazon cheaper.. and not really... basically the same price.. so it seems that either people keep the book or it is so new it isn't on sale yet...


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Barbara


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and welcome to your buddy... I have asked my friends to join but no one has so far...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Geegie! Welcome to the Resort. 
Now I can say I've met 2 Resort people! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, there she is!!!!! 

Now you have homework.. go read 600 pages!!!!!


Just kidding!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina....no package today? I was hoping you would get it today.

I haven't heard from Alberta yet either. I think her's was to be delivered by today.


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

Your to much Tania


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL. I started to read already


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Well, there she is!!!!!
> 
> Now you have homework.. go read 600 pages!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding!!!!!


she's not really kidding....you gotta read it. 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Barbara. Yes, alwasy a pleasure. btw, I will send you the pics of those things today.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Crotuknitlady said:


> LOL. I started to read already


OH CRAP! if you read all those pages you deserve an award. That's a lot BS to read! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Crotuknitlady said:


> Hi Barbara. Yes, alwasy a pleasure. btw, I will send you the pics of those things today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh Crap is write. I don't think that I can read all of that. It will take up time and I prefer to crochet.


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

Until later Ladies. Getting ready to leave.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i'm glad you got a sewing job.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You say that now..... you'll be hooked before you know it. 

Why don't you look around and see how many Main section topics are started about KP "taking over" life!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, enjoy your evening.

I'm still without power. Once I leave work, I have no contact again! :-(


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

I am sure KP is taking over peoples lives. But as for me write now. I logged off the cumputer and now I'm on my cell. That's what u call a take over


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OH!!!! GREAT NEWS!!

Karen (sister) called me a few minutes ago. Her doc appointment went well. She's going home tomorrow afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope you get power soon.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank GOD Barbara!! GOod news indeed!! It's starting to look up already! I'm sure the kids will be ecstatic!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nina....no package today? I was hoping you would get it today.
> 
> I haven't heard from Alberta yet either. I think her's was to be delivered by today.


Will be going to the PO shortly.... just have some last things to do before we head out... hopefully it will be there..

sending my swap package out today.. it's all ready so why not?????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh I'm sure. Especially after I told them because of the power outage Halloween was cancelled!!!

I just can't bring them to my house to trick or treat because there is no power, no lights, trees and wires still down everywhere. Just isn't safe. I told them I would make up some treat bags for them with the candy I bought already. they will get a ton of candy. What am I gonna do with it all?? Give it to them! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't have mine ready yet. Almost. I thought of a few things I want to get for it and since I have a little time I will get them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's great news about Karen!!! I guess she is being a good girl and listening to her drs!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just picked up my mail and yes the package was here. The yarn is just right. How much was it? I will put a check in the mail tomorrow including postage. And I thank you so much for the effort.



Barbara Ann said:


> Nina....no package today? I was hoping you would get it today.
> 
> I haven't heard from Alberta yet either. I think her's was to be delivered by today.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

if she doesn't I swear I'm gonna cut the rest of her limbs off!! I'm too tired! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Just picked up my mail and yes the package was here. The yarn is just right. How much was it? I will put a check in the mail tomorrow including postage. And I thank you so much for the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I don't want anything for it. It was my pleasure. :twisted:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, I am sorry for your electricity problem, but you are young enough to enjoy alternate ways to keep warm.LOL And the news about Karen is wonderful. The family will do much better with Karen at home. Thank you God.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my dear friend I thank you so much. Good things will come your way for all your generosity.



Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked up my mail and yes the package was here. The yarn is just right. How much was it? I will put a check in the mail tomorrow including postage. And I thank you so much for the effort.
> ...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbara Ann, I am sorry for your electricity problem, but you are young enough to enjoy alternate ways to keep warm.LOL And the news about Karen is wonderful. The family will do much better with Karen at home. Thank you God.


OMG! Alberta!! I need to learn some more from you!!! I'm blushing!!! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just post a picture of the finish product.
I hope you enjoy it. I started another cocoon. This one is for a niece of mine. She doesn't know yet if it is a boy or girl so I chose the yellow/green blend. Same yarn, different colores. It's pretty.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbara Ann, I am sorry for your electricity problem, but you are young enough to enjoy alternate ways to keep warm.LOL And the news about Karen is wonderful. The family will do much better with Karen at home. Thank you God.


oh yes, and with 3 dogs trying to get in the bed too!!  :XD:

We are fine. I have tons of blankets and we layer. So we will get through the cold. It's the lack of electric that I miss. I want my computer!!!! I can knit, but no computer cuz of no electric, no internet. I miss everyone. I need to be here a the Resort with all of you. You are all my security blankets!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww! We miss you too when you're not around


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Til later chicas!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm out of here.. see ya later girlies..

Barbara, stay warm.. and dry... I heard it's starting to warm up a bit... My BFF said that stuff started melting today..
but it still must be cold..

We are suppose to do down to 40s at night at the end of the week... ha ha!! Love it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

If I'm not here when you all get back I will chat with you tomorrow. Another work day, at least the computers are up and running and my office is warm!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Where is our Bitsey?? My son brought me the last of his tomatoes before they freeze. So I need Bitsey's green tomato relish recipe. Probably about 5 or 6 pounds of tomatoes. Bitsey where are you? Oh heck I remember!! She is sewing. Must teach her to overlap like they taught us when I was a telephone operator 60 some years ago.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It is so good to have our little family all together. Get back soon.....



Barbara Ann said:


> If I'm not here when you all get back I will chat with you tomorrow. Another work day, at least the computers are up and running and my office is warm!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

If I don't get back tonight enjoy your evenings. 
See you all in the am!
Hugs to everyone!
I'm outta here!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick good morning, have a drama at work new dishwasher flooded the kitchen, Hate to think what the mess will be. So happy to hear that your sister is headed home and you are keeping warm.
Hello and welcome crotuknitlady(hope I got that right) good luck getting through all our chat.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

See you all later, hahah I mean Talk!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello there Crotuknitlady. Welcome to our resort. We are glad to see you. Hang with us. We are a great bunch of knitters and crocheters, artists, quilters, kitchen princesses, name it and we do it. We run the gamit from very young to very old (but very young at heart). Mothers and grandmothers and great-grandmothers. And I suspect a few lurking guys. So enjoy!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Why Maryland?


Why not? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Glad to know your ok Barb...They are forecasting snow here for the weekend, what a way to celebrate bonfire night (guy fawkes and the gun powder plot) we always have a BF party here and we all pay a little into the pot so we can have some pretty fireworks, katie (DD#2) makes a big pot of chilli and jacket potatos and we have treacle toffee...will start to get excited on thursday, as we have a big houseclean before everyone gets here on Saturday..it would also have been my dads 83rd birthday, so when everyone leaves me and the kids have a toast to him with whiskey (neat) but only a tot...we dont touch it at any other time...but he was a good man and I miss him so much, hes been gone 22 years, and not a day goes by without thinking of all the amazing things he did for me growing up..I was definitely a daddys girl


That sounds fun-- we love a good bonfire out here when it's cool... like now. It's wonderful that you remember your dad and toast his birthday every year.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to our new friends...Im sure during the last 599...soon to be 600 pages we have more than we already started with!

Take away again tonite, stomach still not letting me eat, not even the beautiful cupcakes dd#2 (Kate) made before leaving for cadets.

Im off out tommoro, wheelchair bound because we will be walking quite a way, but know I get to go the littlest boutique YS...haha..unless i change my mind and take him to the warehouse! he keeps telling me i should sell them my yarn.....but without yarn we would get cold and die...i learned that phrase here at the resort and i am sticking by it!

Night night chicks xx cya tommoro...


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow we made 600! way to go...can we make a 1000 before Christmas???????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So my SIL gave me a $25 gift card to Vogue knitting... I don't know if I should get just patterns or a book? I was thinking of this book...
> 
> http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-1904-finishing-school-a-master-class-for-knitters.aspx
> 
> Advice PEOPLE I need Advice!!!!


You could probably get that for a much better price on Amazon or thru Knitpicks at their 40% discount, but you may have to wait a bit if it's just come out... I know you have a gift card, but still...

(edited to add) Oops I see you checked Amazon. But KnitPicks will get it eventually (if not already) and discount it 40%. Vogue's books are high. (But I love them.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Crotuknitlady said:


> Hellooooo ladies


Hello! Great to see you. You have a LOT of reading to do if you want to get to know us real well... Or just take your time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i'm glad you got a sewing job.


Thanks Maryrose, I needed another one!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OH!!!! GREAT NEWS!!
> 
> Karen (sister) called me a few minutes ago. Her doc appointment went well. She's going home tomorrow afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow... fantastic news! Do they have power at home?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Those of you who will receive a swap package early, please KEEP QUIET about who sent it to you... Just to keep everyone else guessing. Later on we can reveal...

THE BIG REVEAL. Then share pictures after we open. Are we saving these for Christmas opening, or opening as we get them? What does everyone want to do?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann, I am sorry for your electricity problem, but you are young enough to enjoy alternate ways to keep warm.LOL And the news about Karen is wonderful. The family will do much better with Karen at home. Thank you God.
> ...


Our Alberta is pretty spunky. :shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Im off out tommoro, wheelchair bound because we will be walking quite a way, but know I get to go the littlest boutique YS...haha..unless i change my mind and take him to the warehouse! he keeps telling me i should sell them my yarn.....but without yarn we would get cold and die...i learned that phrase here at the resort and i am sticking by it!
> 
> Night night chicks xx cya tommoro...


Right, you have to have enough yarn to insulate your house in the cold weather. It's probably why Barb, Mike and the dogs aren't freezing to death right now. :thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It would be hard, but would like to save them to open together. At least as close to each other as we can. And the surprise is part of the fun. I agree about pictures. Actually, how many of us are there? 20??



Sewbizgirl said:


> Those of you who will receive a swap package early, please KEEP QUIET about who sent it to you... Just to keep everyone else guessing. Later on we can reveal...
> 
> THE BIG REVEAL. Then share pictures after we open. Are we saving these for Christmas opening, or opening as we get them? What does everyone want to do?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think we were 10 or 11 swappers. 

If I were to get my package early, It would be calling my name! I couldn't resist opening it. 

I have mine almost ready to send....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I think we were 10 or 11 swappers.
> 
> If I were to get my package early, It would be calling my name! I couldn't resist opening it.
> 
> I have mine almost ready to send....


Only 10 of us...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree. I suppose we could just wait and all disclose the same day. I agree about not saying who we got from so it can be a sort of mystery. I am so excited can't wait. I have a lot of stuff ready to send, but want to add a couple things. Thought I would mail about mid November. This has been so much fun.



citynenanyc said:


> I think we were 10 or 11 swappers.
> 
> If I were to get my package early, It would be calling my name! I couldn't resist opening it.
> 
> I have mine almost ready to send....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, I didn't send it yet.. the line at the PO was huge!! So I left.

Barbara, I got your stuff, haven't looked thru yet.. but thanks thanks thanks...

Got from Grandmann too.. just got in.. and wanted to send thanks...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...

welcome c2k i have given you a nick name so you have to stay

great news about the job sewbiz

missing bits;( sew faster!

whoop whoop, karen!

alberta.... cant wait to see what you whip up next with your newest yarn

knitting & trasara...you two will probably be on your own tonite...have to finish my project and get it posted to the university

city...hope you and the kiddos are not eating too much candy

barbara and dissi (and city and kidz) stay warm and don't catch chill

maryrose...making some more of you soup..my new addiction, lol


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hello Elissa,
> Nice to meet you! We are a chatty bunch. There's a core group of us that are pretty close and committed to talking to each other every day. Then there are a few lurkers who just pop their heads up every now and again. And about once a day someone will read the first post (out of nearly 600) and post a reply to that , which pops up here at the end where we are light years beyond that first part of our thread. It's kind of funny when it happens. Proof that so many people only read the first post in a thread... They usually say something like, "Calgon, take me away..." :lol:


Funny....I was actually ONLINE when the resort opened! And...I've checked pretty regularly since then....just don't always have the time to reply. Such FUN!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

welcome...glad you are joining in the fun


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So my SIL gave me a $25 gift card to Vogue knitting... I don't know if I should get just patterns or a book? I was thinking of this book...
> 
> http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-1904-finishing-school-a-master-class-for-knitters.aspx
> 
> Advice PEOPLE I need Advice!!!!


Oooohhhh... I LOVE the idea of getting this book, cause then it will work for ALL of your patterns! I would definitely get the book


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks all..

SO maybe I will get the book!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Thanks all..
> 
> SO maybe I will get the book!


$17.97 at Knitpicks:
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfbooks/book_display.cfm?ID=31771


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So I guess I should just get patterns?


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

For that price....I'd try to get BOTH.... Now that I know the book exists!



knittingneedles said:


> So I guess I should just get patterns?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So I guess I should just get patterns?


Up to you... spend $5 at Vogue plus your credit to get the book, or buy the book for less elsewhere and use your Vogue credit for patterns... Depends if you want any patterns, I guess. If not, do the book! :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OY!! What to do, what to do... so many choices...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitting...how i decide..."will my life be better a year from now because i bought this?"

and "will i always regret not buying this?"

only you can answer...but only you have to live with the answers

...and then, if i don't like my decision, i remind myself...IT'S ONLY MONEY...i spend more than this on coffees or lunches in a week, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

by the way...i just got paid...so will be shopping this weekend...

i don't care how we open our swaps (or post our swaps..) you all decide and let me know...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm about to get off KP for the evening, but first wanted to tell you Ranco sock knitters what my socks are doing. After their second washing they came out of the washer REALLY fuzzy. I am not going to put them in the dryer anymore, as it looks as tho they may start to felt. They haven't yet, so no more dryers, and I may even start handwashing them. Sorry for the bad news. I think if you machine wash them cool or warm, then shape and lay flat to dry, yours will be okay. That's what I'm going to do next time.

I also washed my sampler socks and they came out awesome... they are Opal yarn.

Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nite you too!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh, hAte that about your socks...but at least the samplers will still show off all your beautiful stiches..nite all


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet dreams!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Good night all...... another wonderful evening of reading......not so much wonderful knitting though!  Oh well, there's always tomorrow! 

Enjoy your days (or evenings, depending on where you live). Stay healthy, happy, and treat yourselves well. 

elissa


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi elissa57, nice to meet you. what do you like to knit?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone! barbara ann, i'm glad your sister is recovering. i hope she keeps getting well. onesoutherngal, there's other soups i want to make, such as wedding soup, beef cube soup, chicken soup. we're broccolli souped out. yes, i took notice, as trasara said, where's myra?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon all had to go to the shops after work so have probably missed most of you.
Luckily when I got to work the flood had been cleaned up but as the dishwasher is out of action I changed the menu to sandwiches and paper plates lol made an exec discision... Plumber came not their problem we have only used the machine for a day and 1/2 and it has burst something inside, so now are waiting on a warranty service to come and check it out. so no dishwasher tomorrow! But not my poblem as I have the day off I hope it is fixed by Thursday as all that handwashing is awfulllllll.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Can't believe you hit 600 without me!! 
I think we should wait til everyone recievs their parcel then open at the same time.
I keep fussing over what to get for my swap partner.. so many things to choose from.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well Tracy I see I missed you again. Sorry about the dishwasher problem. I want to comment on your thoughts on the swap. I thought about discussing the package I am sending, but realized I can't share with you. You might be my Swappette. Oh well, time will tell. I wanted to tell you I got a pair of..... A few..... and something to make her smile. As well as something to .....LOL



trasara said:


> Can't believe you hit 600 without me!!
> I think we should wait til everyone recievs their parcel then open at the same time.
> I keep fussing over what to get for my swap partner.. so many things to choose from.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You torment Alberta! I get so wrapped up in sending one I tend to forget I will be receiving one.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't it the most fun though? Yes we will all get one. Most fun!!Let me see? You are on your way to bed? Never seem to get that right.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is 10.21pm So I will have to go soon I stayed up too late last night and suffered for it today.
I have tommorrow off so I will be able to chat with you all in your afternoon.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

A note for Barbara Ann: Please hurry back. We miss you so much.Started the new cocoon last night, and was simply amazed at the way the yarn is doing. I have never used a self-patterning yarn and was so surprised to see the little pattern come together. How does it know how to do that? Any way my little icicle hurry to work where it is light, warm and oh so busy. BTW your little area is on the national news. Plane on the tarmac for hours without potties, millions out of power, record snowfall for this early in the season. Whoo-hoo!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Where IS Myra? ... Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy, looking forward to it.....See you tomorrow. Wait that is this evening. Oh, too much for my brain!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What time is it there alberta?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi OSG, How are you today?I just realised it is early and you have probably just gotten up.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Alberta I am 16 hours ahead of you!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

6:45 A.M. Nov. 1



trasara said:


> What time is it there alberta?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Another hour and it is the 2nd November here!! Amazing isn't it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sure is. Big round wonderful world, and we can talk like we are in the same room. Hey!!! We are. You have a nice sleep and talk later.



trasara said:


> Another hour and it is the 2nd November here!! Amazing isn't it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'll say good night now, talk to you in about 8 hours.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> A note for Barbara Ann: Please hurry back. We miss you so much.Started the new cocoon last night, and was simply amazed at the way the yarn is doing. I have never used a self-patterning yarn and was so surprised to see the little pattern come together. How does it know how to do that? Any way my little icicle hurry to work where it is light, warm and oh so busy. BTW your little area is on the national news. Plane on the tarmac for hours without potties, millions out of power, record snowfall for this early in the season. Whoo-hoo!!


I just love you to pieces Alberta. My next trip to AC Moore (not sure just when) I will look for the other yarn pattern you had chosen. Can't hurt to have it on hand. I got the yellow (lemon pie) and it too is patterning really cute. Good for boy or girl.

I was in bed under a ton of blankets by 8:30 pm last night. I can't stand it. Too hard to cook in the dark by flashlight, can't cook right. Changing batteries like crazy so I can knit. It's almost not worth it. I can't wait to get power!!! And cold, OMG. Nights are freezing!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, Store up that heat, work hard and stay in touch. What does Mike do in the daytime while you are at work or does he work too? I am expecting a phone installer this morning. Can't deal with just a cell. No signal on my cell. Can't do much with 1 small power bar. I like to talk too much for that. So I will be connected with the world sometime today. I live in a little town of 1100 souls and no tower for miles. Stay sweet! Talk to you later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike is self employed. Has been for over 25 yrs. He's a free lance videographer. He makes corporate videos for big corporations. But he doens't work as often as he used to. But he does keep busy as we own 3 apartment houses. Each house has 2 units in it. They keep him busy with maintanance and up keep. Especially clean up after the storm. Still trying to get a house repaired from Hurricane Irene. Insurance companies are so slow giving you money!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Where IS Myra? ... Has anyone heard from her?


She hasn't visited in at least 200 pages, if not more...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, early birds!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Bonnie. I too was wondering what happened to Myra. I pray she is ok.

Bonnie, you've been a busy beaver!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Bonnie. I do not remember Myra. What was her screen name? Maybe we should PM her to be sure she is alright. Remember Bonnie, you have to discipline yourself time wise. We will miss you, but I have to do the same. I never get anything done other than be here. I just now got dressed. Was here at about 4 a.m. Knitted a bit but kept running to see who was here. Place echos badly when I an here alone. Have a good day!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

BTW Bonnie, your new fabric would make a great quilt with Jane Sassaman patterns or at least your version. Her patterns really speak to us..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> oh, hAte that about your socks...but at least the samplers will still show off all your beautiful stiches..nite all


I finally got around to reading the yarn label and it says right on it to machine wash cool, and lay flat to dry. It says do NOT tumble dry... so this was my own fault. The socks are still great, not shrunk and VERY soft and warm. They just have thickened up a bit. I was anxious for the yarn to "bloom" and boy has it! It pays to read the instructions... 

Just wanted to tell you all before you get to the point of washing socks. A lot of us bought this yarn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, what is the name of the airport near you?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I still love the yarn. I will just make sure I add the lable to the socks when I gift them.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Closest is Milwaukee. MKE


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> BTW Bonnie, your new fabric would make a great quilt with Jane Sassaman patterns or at least your version. Her patterns really speak to us..


Love her Kaliedoscope patterns. They are a type of 'stack and whack' quilt...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, good morning chicks. I have been off line since yesterday at 2PM. Yikes...took me forever to catch. Albert6a, I do not have a green tomato relish recipe. I pickle my green tomatoes ala New York Deli style - dill and sour. If you have a Joy of Cooking it will give you a receipe, or go on line to foodtv.com. They probably have one.

Sewbiz, I am off to the LYS this afternoon. I t-o-t-a-l-l-y screwed up. I was sitting and working on my sock at the breakfast bar sunday afternoon, the light was dim and I was watching TV. I got to the end of the row and I watched 2 stitches fall off the needle. Try to catch, thought I did and last night noticed I have a hole!!! A hole! I need to be rescued....Just can not face this by myself. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, take a crochet hook (small one) and pick the stitches back up. If you go to the LYS have them show you.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes I will . On regular knitting I can see where I have dropped. But on the circulars, I can't, plus I knitted two rows over it. It is a mess. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I was there in your warm house, with your power, and I could fix it for you


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi everyone..

about Myra (alberta her username is Mcrunk) I emailed her yesterday but have not received a response... I do hope all is well.. If I don't hear from her in a couple of days, I think I have her number somewhere, I'll try to dig it up.. Last time I got an email all was well, so who knows what has happened.

Bonnie they keep talking about your new quilt, did I miss a pix or something? 

BITSEY, what is going on with your computer and connection? We can't do this without you.. You and ALberta are our mother hens!!! (I mean that in the nicest way!!)

Ah Tracy, I remember washing dishes by hand for hours and hours and hours... hundreds of plates.. please be on those repair men like white on rice to get it done!

Almost done with the hat.. then I really have to finish the socks I am making for my friends birthday on the 17th.. and go back to my mom's shawl.. (I think I have this weird thought that if I postpone it over and over, nothing will happen to her, crazy, right?)

And Barbara and Grandmann sent me squares so soon I might actually have enough for a small afghan...

That's my life today!!! How's yours?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My life today........BUSY!!
Payroll, month end. You name it, I gotta get it taken care of. Good thing is that it makes the work day go by fast. And of course I'd get more done and out of the way if I stayed out of the Resort for a while, but ain't gonna happen!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course it wont.. I too have to start my day.. later chickies...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello? Anyone home?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI, just got back.. Kal is have a colonoscopy (?) tomorrow so he has to prepare starting today... how much fun is that?????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Me fussing with this computer...getting rady to go to the LYS. We have gotten some company lately.....Where did they come from? Bits.........I am getting lost.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

He just found out now? Wow nothing like alittle notice. Well, you will be busy tomorrow. I will keep Kal in my prayers....I ave to prepare tomorrow for that barum thing that the stupid dr. did not have done while I was there. Stupid!! Ok, Off to the LYS. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

poor Kal! He's in for a rough day.

Bitsey, I hope they fix your sock!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Been there, done that.. it wasn't half as bad as I thought it would be... didn't feel a thing.. the iv was the worse part.. the stupid nurse hit a vein in my hand and it hurt like hell for 3 weeks after...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hate when they can't get the IV in on the first try! I always end up with a 1/2 doz. holes in my arms and hands.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've worked double duty yesterday and this morning in the office. Now that I have things fairly under control, not completely, but pretty much so, I'm ready for a nap! Or just play. Since I can't nap here.........I'm gonna play!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Had a lovely ride out to a YS in Chester (about hour and half drive from home) cant believe Richard took a day off work to drive me, just so i could buy more wool...they didnt have any sock yarn...(like i dont have enough to make a dozen pairs already!) so i bought more baby yarn...soft merino in raspberry and lime and then smooth cotton in a kind of cerise with a white fur..least i think thats what it was DD#1 (Raichelle) has already hid it away as I need to finish these damn boleros lol....going to have a nap and work on the last one tonite...hoping to have it finished by tommoro, is only a 20" (1-2 years) so should fly by on the fronts and short sleeves...hope everyone is well and things are getting warmer....and better at work....and knitting is progressing and thank god u noticed them socks blooming so well...could have been disastourous! why cant i ever write short messages?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Dissi! Enjoy your nap! I'd like to take one too! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I know it's early but what's for dinner? I'm tired of cooking by flash light. Can't use the oven, it's electric. Can only use the cook top (gas) or the grill. But it is so dark I can't see well enough to cook properly. I told Mike I'm not cooking in the dark anymore cuz I think Im over cooking. His comment was "it's not too bad". LOL I told him to have at it. I quit!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, don't you have kerosene lamps? That is what I use, plus I hav GENERATOR. AND CANDLES. bITSEY

Sorry about that hit that stupid key, they fixed my sock, she said she thought that I split the yarn...who knows. but I am ready to get going. Bits.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm glad the sock is fixed. Move forward.

No, we do not have a generator or kerosene lamps. I"ve been burning candles and an oil lamp like crazy besides the flashlights. Now I'm out of oil for the lamp and havn't been able to find more! This is nuts.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ok, I know it's early but what's for dinner? I'm tired of cooking by flash light. Can't use the oven, it's electric. Can only use the cook top (gas) or the grill. But it is so dark I can't see well enough to cook properly. I told Mike I'm not cooking in the dark anymore cuz I think Im over cooking. His comment was "it's not too bad". LOL I told him to have at it. I quit!


HOT DOGS or just stop at Boston Market and buy a chicken with mash and the cream spinach... YUM!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, Barbara, you know what to do in the dark..

years ago before TV and electricity.. people had 8 or more children.. why do you think that is?????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Well, Barbara, you know what to do in the dark..
> 
> years ago before TV and electricity.. people had 8 or more children.. why do you think that is?????


I dunno, explain it to me! :twisted:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nah, MR might get upset! Gotta leave something to the imagination!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ummmm...any guesses what happens to a woman who has to live on antibiotics for 3 weeks? Yogurt hasn't helped!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I quess since we have had two hurricans...I keep about 6 bottles of lamp oil(korosene-that is what I call it) in the basement and I have three lamps. The first hurricane no power for 10 days. Folks were draining gas out of their boats for the generators. What about your freezer? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about the misspellings


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a large upright freezer in the basement. I"m hoping if we don't open it then it will be ok. Crossing my fingers with that one. The freezer/refrig I think I'm gonna lose the contents. Not too much in there anyway. But I just stocked up on meats at Costco last week before the storm hit. I hope it stays frozen.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If you have the freezer jammed packed and dont open at all. you probably have 3 to 5 days before it starts to defrost...

then you better eat fast!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> If you have the freezer jammed packed and dont open at all. you probably have 3 to 5 days before it starts to defrost...
> 
> then you better eat fast!!!


that's what I'm hoping! If it holds just until the power comes on, then I will cook everything if I have to. But not doing it in the dark!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and not without an oven!! or at least the bbq


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all another bright and sunny day and no work woohoooo!! well I guess I could clean the house and do the ironing!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, that is work!
Sit, relax and knit.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I already know I will end up talking to you guys, maybe one chat spent 5 mins tidying something up!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

BA Have they any idea how much longer it might be?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

haven't heard anything yet. 

Well time to go home to my cold and dark domain. Let's see if we go out for dinner (and eat in the warmth) or if Mike is cooking, because Barbara Ann is on strike! LOL

Will chat with you Chicks with Sticks tomorrow. Unless the power comes on (how sweet it will be!)

Have a great night.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you too.. stay as warm as possible...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Stay warm Barb!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Had a lovely ride out to a YS in Chester (about hour and half drive from home) cant believe Richard took a day off work to drive me, just so i could buy more wool...they didnt have any sock yarn...(like i dont have enough to make a dozen pairs already!) so i bought more baby yarn...soft merino in raspberry and lime and then smooth cotton in a kind of cerise with a white fur..least i think thats what it was DD#1 (Raichelle) has already hid it away as I need to finish these damn boleros lol....going to have a nap and work on the last one tonite...hoping to have it finished by tommoro, is only a 20" (1-2 years) so should fly by on the fronts and short sleeves...hope everyone is well and things are getting warmer....and better at work....and knitting is progressing and thank god u noticed them socks blooming so well...could have been disastourous! why cant i ever write short messages?


Chester? It wasn't the Rowan store, was it? I told my daughter when I visit I want to go there, and also see the town of Chester with it's walls and everything... (SIL is a big history nut) and also have to go to the Beatles museum in Liverpool.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm glad the sock is fixed. Move forward.
> 
> No, we do not have a generator or kerosene lamps. I"ve been burning candles and an oil lamp like crazy besides the flashlights. Now I'm out of oil for the lamp and havn't been able to find more! This is nuts.


We have some Coleman lanterns around for power outages (happens often!) and extra cans of coleman fuel. They can burn all night on one fill-up of fuel. Very bright and warm, too.

I heard that a million people up there lost power. We always knew our Barb was one in a million!! :lol: Seriously, I hope the power is on when you get home tonight...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ummmm...any guesses what happens to a woman who has to live on antibiotics for 3 weeks? Yogurt hasn't helped!


Oh my gosh! They should have prescribed Diflucan (Fluconazole) right along with it!! It's the 'take one and it's gone' pill, but if you are still on antibiotics you need to take one per day, and still keep eating yogurt. Call your dr. right away and ask for some Diflucan and get on it right away.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

***UPDATE ON CHRISTMAS SWAP***

Just a reminder that the mailing time we planned was the end of November. If you want to mail earlier, that's up to you. However, if you happen to get an early box, PLEASE don't say who sent it until everyone has theirs, to maintain that surprise until we all have our box.

Thank you. Ho, ho, ho...

(edited) meant to say mailing time for US mail. International mail should go out by mid-November.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> ***UPDATE ON CHRISTMAS SWAP***
> 
> Just a reminder that the mailing time we planned was the end of November. If you want to mail earlier, that's up to you. However, if you happen to get an early box, PLEASE don't say who sent it until everyone has theirs, to maintain that surprise until we all have our box.
> 
> ...


Sweetheart, Mid Oct is way past!!! oh sorry that was the quote from before...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i've lost those tiny stitches off my socks many times. and we can lose them fast. i messed up terribly on the other sock even when i was using the crochet hook. (the crochet hook usually helps). so i did start over on my sock to match the 1st one. so now i'm on the heel flap.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > ***UPDATE ON CHRISTMAS SWAP***
> ...


You're right-- meant to say mid-November... I edited my post.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm back got waylayed(called talking) to the lady on the school crossing outside my house.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

No, SB, wasnt the Rowan store...wish you had told me about that before i went...mind i think richard had enough with me going into Abakahn, but i found out today they do an internet store, but like most of us, i love to squish the wool, smell it and then squish some more....i bought three lots, 3 balls in each lot and a pattern, i was scared he would shout at me if i didnt buy anything at all....he said he was just happy because the day out made me happy....still cant believe he took a day off to spend with me  this man is a workaholic....we didnt take the wheelchair, but when we went into the supermarket i had to use the store one, my legs wouldnt carry me anymore...but ive had my nap, and done some knitting, so now can chat for awhile...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

dissi, I am glad you had a great day with your handsome escort. I haven't heard why you are wheelchair dependant. Were you injured somehow or an illness? Are you anxious to get onto something besides boleros? What did you pick up today? I started my next baby cocoon last night with a Bernat self-patterning yarn, and as I work it is making the prettiest pattern. My granddaughter is going to love it. She is due in January. This will be her 4th. I remember I never knew who was coming until the little darling popped out. Now they can start decorating the nursery in appropriate colors and decor.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy,

Did she know if the dishwasher got repaired? Or are you going back to paper plates and plastic forks?



trasara said:


> I'm back got waylayed(called talking) to the lady on the school crossing outside my house.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The dishwasher is still not working, plastic plates today hope it's fixed before I go in tomorrow.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Nina , that was so cool!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, folks, I may not be on much tonight, aol is acting weird...going to have to figure something else out. It keeps cutting off and on. So, I am going to retire to my chair...will check in later. Bitsey. 

PS I will be so happy thursday at noon.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Bitsey!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Thanks Nina , that was so cool!


Yes it was.. we will do it again soon....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What's at noon on Thursday??? Bits..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I did it!!!!  WOOHOO! 

I finished Mia's Scarf-Hoodie.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cutie peatuty again... great project... better girl


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

HI everybody!! I hope you're day went well. 

Work was a nightmare today. After work we had the usual running around and then when I settled a bit, I didn't want to do anything but finish Mia's gift.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, very nice work. looks cute on her.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Nina and Maryrose!  You know, the colors are so much prettier in person. Kinda looks like cotton candy. It took the two skeins EXACTLY to the last little pom pom!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, oh yes, i could tell that's very nice yarn. i love those muti-colors


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

THanks!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, really looks like we are starting to slow down.. what's up?? Had enough? 

Everyone is now either sleeping or out??? 

Found out that my niece in NJ didn't have power until this evening.. 4 days no electricity, no heat.. 3 year old.. but she got it back.. so hopefully Barbara will get it shortly too.. 

Good night everyone... am I suppose to say.. I hear echos????? or is it something I said!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i find this losing electricity very fishy. when i was a kid, we had blizzards here in North East, PA, & we never had any electric go out. i think "big brother" is testing the waters. sorry, i need to say this.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you can drive around and actually see the power lines down on the ground.. so I am not sure what you are thinking???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NOt that I don't agree with you on many points with this particular government...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi all I'm back, DD has now finished all exams and high school completely!!!!!yah
Nearly went to the Lys but turned the direction of the car at the very last second (don't need any,don't need any!!!!!)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

But I want!!!!!!!lots.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

and lots and lots.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

btw still haven't cleaned the house or the ironing!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and you know the house will never say.. "thank you"


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats right and it only gets messy again this way you don't get disappointed.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well I frogged the dishcloth that I started as it was too thin I think I will use 2 balls at once to make it thicker.
Lucky I hadn't got very far.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'll just tip toe over and turn out the light! everyones asleep, I wonder who it is that is snoring.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI I am still here.. was watching Doc Martin... I love that show..
I should have been born in either the UK or Australia.. I seem so drawn to things from there...

Why don't you try a different stitch for the dishcloth that is thicker? like a daisy stitch, or brioche..???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I was doing blackberry stitch the cotton in 8ply maybe I need 10ply.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

How adorable Mia is! Nice work , city...

Prayers needed today ladies... We lost a student yesterday, so sad day at work... Will be lots of questions with few answers...;(


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Watch out for viruses ladies... Seems there may be a virus connected to URL on spiderman blanket thread


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning. Another long long cold dark night at the Desabrais home. I'm so tired. I am so cranky! Sorry.

City, Mia is adorable and that yarn is perfect for the scarf/hoodie.

Maryrose, it's not the government messing with our power. We have wires down all over the place, including my own yard. The snow as so heavy and wet it pulled tons of trees down, yanking the wires right out of the side of my house. The radio just said it could be days yet before we are up and running. I'm gonna go insane!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Stay calm BA. Do you have any friends or relatives you could hang with for a little bit? You know maybe shower etc? That and lack of toilet facilities must be the pits, so to speak. Try not to get crabby. It will only make things worse. Did you go out to eat last night or did Mike hace dinner and candles ready when you returned? I would say put on some soothing music, but..... Okay, so read a good book..... I guess I don't offer very good ideas do I? Doesn't everything use electric?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, everything uses electric. We do have hot water so showers are not an issue other than you freeze when getting out of the shower! Our toilets flush with no problem. Thank God! It's the lack of heat, and the lack of electric. I can barely see anymore when knitting, I've given up and just go to bed really early (7:30-8:00) We went out for dinner last night to a small pizza place that had power. It was busy but we got in just at the right time. So many places are closed because they don't have power either. This is crazy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning everyone! 

City, Mia looks adorable in her new hooded scarf. She looks very proud of it, too. She is such a pretty girl.

I felt very alone when I was on yesterday afternoon, too. No one else was on and I was just posting response after response! My timing is usually different from everyone else's, I think.

Maryrose, I remember loads of heavy snow storms in New England as a child, and don't remember the power going out much, either. I remember snow days because the busses couldn't run, but we'd stay home and watch TV. I think all the power lines in the country are OLD and that may have something to do with it, but it's also the kind of snow that falls. When it's the wet, sticky, fast accumulating snow, or (God forbid!) ICE, it takes down trees and trees take down power lines with them. We need to have backup plans for living without power. Either generators, or lots of lamps, gas cookstoves, TREADLE SEWING MACHINES (that's for me!), fireplaces and wood cut, etc... We are so dependant on the 'grid'!

Tracy, if you want thicker cloths, try the mosaics. They are slip st patterns so you have two strands going at all times. And they are no harder than just plain garter st and slipping stitches. I have a drawer full of kitchen towels that I have knit, and the mosaic ones are the first ones I reach for, because they are so thick and absorbant. I don't use my single-knit cloths unless all the mosaics are already dirty!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Meant to say CONGRATS on your daughter finishing school, Tracy! Quite an accomplishment and milestone in her life.

Alberta, I sent your fabrics off yesterday. Watch for your package!  

Bitsey is having that rough day prepping for another colon scan tomorrow... Poor thing. Remember they didn't get all the info they needed from the first one, so are making her go through something else now? Cruel and unusual punishment...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oops, looks like you are all gone again...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I"m here! In and out as usual. Poor Bitsey!! I'll say some prayers this ends quickley for her. I think Nina's Kal is doing the same. Or maybe his procedure is today. Not sure now. I think my brain is frozen.


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm here as well. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Im here...

cant remember who asked why i use a wheelchair, but I have osteo arthtitis in my lower spine and down my right leg, add to that fybromyalgia and diabetes, but im ok, i can cope around the house, have frames and handles nearly everywhere and a bed lever to help me up and down in bed, just use the chair if we are going out and walking some, the big shopping mall we hire one for £2 a time...dont feel sorry for me, god wouldnt give me something i can not handle xx


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, still on aol, but using internet explorer and just trying to get use to it. I have my cherry lifesavers and "cherry juice" yum yum. Where is my knife and that Doctor? Going t6o try and sew today and will be a grump. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yummy, I love cherry lifesavers. They are my favorite!

I just ran to our local Walmart because they got some Coleman Lanterns in. So I was able to grab up 2 lanterns, 7 canstisters of propane gas for them and a large bottle of lamp oil as I am out!! Whooo hooo...I will be able to knit tonight. I'm actually excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dissi, you have a lot on your plate. Please be careful. Problems with the legs and diabeties is so not good. That's what started my sister's issues. Now she has had to have that amputation. But she's doing well. Thank God.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning Geegie. I love the jewerly pics you sent me. Are you going to make stitch markers? I collect them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Also, Alberta, when I ran to Walmart, they had the other yarn you were interested in. The "I'm a Big Boy". I grabbed the last 3 skeins they had and I will get them out to you. Consider them a B-Day gift!


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Barbara and Good morning, 

Yes, I am in the middle of completing some Christmas Earrings and stocking stuffers. when I do, I will send you pics.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey everyone.. Kal survived actually he is kinda loopy! which would be nice if he was loopy all the time!! lol...

gonna get something to eat.. talk to you guys later...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Poor Kal. 

Will check back!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ah he is ok.. in bed now.. with his computer and his book and his coffee happy happy happy.. it is rediculously windy and cold today... 59, last night the wind was blowing everything over.. all you heard was clanks and bangs..still blowing.. I finally put on a pair of socks and sweatshirt..

In Jersey they had no power up until yesterday.. I heard over a million people have no power... wow...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we still have no power. It's crazy.

And I've had Resort withdrawl!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, it's been very quiet lately..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, and yes I am still a grump, will be one until tomorrow. So, grumpy self is sewing on this bag. I will not let myself knit. Going to maintain this grump till tonight. Only kidding. Oh, Barb I know what you are going thru. Read the instructions carefully on those propane lanterns....about using indoors.Hopefully they will get to you today. Think about putting a propane (gas) fireplace or stove...they have direct through the wall installations. They are wonderful. When the electric does not work they still do, the fan is the only thing that does not work. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

BA, I thank you so much. I PM'd you cause I had no idea what yarn you meant. I am still amazed the way this cocoon is turning out. I may just have 2 on needles as I can't resist. Again Thanks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just PMed you back! LOL

Let me know if you see any other colors you like. They have all colors. So pretty. I saw a nice lavendar one I really like, I might go back and get it.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone!
I am alive and well!! Hahaha
After an email with Knittingneedles.. I thought I shoulds at least pop in for a bit!
I miss all of you guuyalot. and No I didnot elope.. LOL
I have been having a stalking/harrassment problem from my ex boyfriend.. So that and the two jobs has taken up alot of time. Not to mention Physical and mental energy.
But I am doing the necessary steps legal, and counseling to take care of the problem.
Fortunately, my new friend has stuck right by me through all of it. Super guy!
Please tell me what you guys have been working on!!

I did my first baby hats, so I will try to post pics on here in a few!!

Miss you all!!
Myra


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Myra, no one knows about the "new guy" they only know about the one who doesn't iron any of his clothes.. I wasn't gonna tell them that you actually re-found a really cool guy from long ago.... 
So when you are able, you will have to fill them in... 

Not my place to do so!!!

It's nuts about your ex... what is wrong with men??? MOVE ON!!! Them not you!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Myra! So relieved you are ok. A Stalker! Holy Crap! I hope he finally gets the message and leaves you alone.

I'm just so glad you are ok. We've been worried and wondering. You sound really busy, but shoot us a Hi once in awhile just to let us know you are ok. Don't make me come to Alabama (ok, forget that, make me! LOL)


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Dang Knitting!

I thought you had told em!! Hahaha

Good Lawd I been gone toooooo Long!! LOOL

I have reconnected with a high school friend. We are dating at the moment, and he is a really nice person. But having both been burned, we're taking our time.
Enter ex boyfriend into the picture. Harrassing phone calls, stalking/ following me to work ... the whole shebang.
Funny he never worried what i was doing when we were together. 
anyway I am doing what I gotta do to make it stop.

Wrinkle clothes guy is still a friend... but that's all!! LOL
I did post pics of the baby hats I did. 
Pretty proud for first attempts
Hope everyone is well!

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay Myra! Smart that both of you are taking your time. If it's meant to be, it will be. 

Well, if the ex doesn't stop soon, give the Resort girls a call, we could all come and straighten his you know what out! Like a family here, if you mess with one, you mess with all!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Myra! So relieved you are ok. A Stalker! Holy Crap! I hope he finally gets the message and leaves you alone.
> 
> I'm just so glad you are ok. We've been worried and wondering. You sound really busy, but shoot us a Hi once in awhile just to let us know you are ok. Don't make me come to Alabama (ok, forget that, make me! LOL)


Barbara wait til about may to come. It's cold now!! And not nearly as pretty!! Hahaha
Of course I'm kinda partial to cudzu...but that's just me!! It's cold here now. Like for us anyway, in the mid thirties at night. Sixties in the day. Which I love!!. And get out bama before June.. The humidity is killer!! LOL

Thanks for the concern tho!!

Myra


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Barb, I am very careful with my legs and feet, which is why i try and stay as mobile as I can, and I have regular check ups with the chiropodist  as well as my gp and shrink, i forgot to mention my bi polar....im properly medicated, and i know i have to keep taking meds to stay safe and sane 

I love the fact that in the resort I dont have any of these issues...I can just be plain Jo xx thank you for allowing that


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Myra, if he really bothers you we can do a Lorena Bobbitt on him!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Myra, if he really bothers you we can do a Lorena Bobbitt on him!!


OMG! That woman is my idol! Her only mistake was telling the police where to find it! LMAO


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Myra, Alabama can't be any colder than here. And we don't have power, no elelctric, no heat!! It's cold!

Ok, I've got to stop whining!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i hope they fix up your area fast. that's rough to be without electricity.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey there my chickies. I need help, but not with stuff like Myra. And I agree!! I know a few men that need what KN suggested. Anyway, on to the problem. I am making this cocoon in stockinette and it is rolling up as SS does. Is there anything I can do? I thought to block it or crochet an edge around the top. Do either of these suggestions sound like they will work?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone, i'm still working on the 2nd sock i had to start over on. i'm now on the heel flap. when i get to where i was before, (the gusset), i hope i go the right way. before i went backwards.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, just pretend that you are back in the 1800s... build a big fire.. stockpile wood near the fireplace... go hunting and wear the bearskin once you catch it... bake fresh bread... go to sturbridge and see how they live?? have you ever been to Sturbridge village??? or Hancock Village up near Pittsfield?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Not sure about the blocking. I think the yarn is acrylic so you'd only get one chance to block it. You could crochet an edge around. That will help.

I started mine with a ribbing 2x2 for a about 2 inches. No rolling that way. Or you could have started with a garter stitch then stockinette. 

Geez, I said a lot. Hope I helped!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hey there my chickies. I need help, but not with stuff like Myra. And I agree!! I know a few men that need what KN suggested. Anyway, on to the problem. I am making this cocoon in stockinette and it is rolling up as SS does. Is there anything I can do? I thought to block it or crochet an edge around the top. Do either of these suggestions sound like they will work?


Crochet an edge.. I like to do a crab stitch, it's easy and it finishes it up nicely and it's still soft... blocking won't stop the curling..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love Sturbridge Village. I've only been once, but I want to go again. I just loved it. Now my Step Daughters boyfriend is working there. We will go soon. I think!

I do not bake!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I love Sturbridge Village. I've only been once, but I want to go again. I just loved it. Now my Step Daughters boyfriend is working there. We will go soon. I think!
> 
> I do not bake!


 :lol: Well, call him and ask him what do they do when its cold out.. Oh right.. they wear long johns.. do you have long johns? does it have an butt flap??? :lol: Are the red???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Where is Sewbiz???? and City disappeared today too!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tarsara is probably sleeping.. so no worries there..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gross! I am back, I finally got down on the floor and unplugged everything again and made sure it was over a minute. Plugged everything back in and viola! everything works....so far. Bits


Just shoot the jerk and don't mess with stuff.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes I have long johns. No flap, but I have a lot of pair. Been wearing them all week!!!

Everyone has gone missing!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maybe Alberta should have done three rows of a garter stitch to keep it from rolling. Just sticking my two cents in. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, back to sewing and no playing......is this day over with yet??????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm waiting for this week to be over! LOL


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Bitsey!!!!

Oh and Barbra Ann I own several pairs of "Long Johns" or Union Suits as my PawPaw called them. Tho I think he really meant the one piece kind we wore as kids. and it gets cold enough to wear them here. From late december through February is the worst. 
I shoulda had that guy act like that when i was still working in the coroner's office... Hmmmmmmmm
"Don't worry about the bullet hole... He slipped and fell in the shower" Hee Hee.. Just kidding.
Hopefully they will have him in custody today.

Knitgalore, Please include pics when you finish the cocoon, I would love to see it. One day I'll try that too!

Myra:0


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

See Myra, Didn't you miss this bunch of Chickies???


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

OMG!!! You know it!! Hahahahaa


Myra LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we are like a fungus...we just keep growing and growning!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I knew things were getting serious when Knitting sent me an email saying

"we haven't seen "Hide nor Hare" of you!! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, we started talking about it.. and then started worrying.. so since I know how to get to you.. I did..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Never leave us again!!!!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hahaha
Ignoring that email, woulda been like"Slapping my Granma"... Ain't gunna happen!!! 

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh man, if you do Myra, I want to watch Nina go in action! LOL

No one is allowed to leave. We are the Hotel California of the Forum!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, actually, i remember it being being just snow. it don't remember it being heavy rainy snow so you're right, the power lines are old. i hope you all have a nice evening.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well my favorite Chicks with Sticks. It's almost quitting time here at the warm and well lit office. Going to head home to my cold and dark domain. At least I got the lanterns so I can knit!!! Whoohoo!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

have to wait until the heating guy is done climbing out my window! Only way to get to the roof! I told him to hurry or I'd lock him out there.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

HGi a quick good morning til I am off to work Hopeing and crossing everything that the dishwasher is up and working otherwise it is going to be a long day plus it is pouring rain wi=hich means the kids will stay in all day and be very loud on the other side of my kitchen bench there are 27 3-5 year olds. Glad you are safe and sound Myra, and that everyone is chatting away...I will talk to you all in about 6 hours bye.
Ps Knitting I got to skype with my cousin last night and see his little girl on her 1st Birthday so thanks for the help setting it all up, can't wait til we can have a resort confrence call!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicks, have finished everything I am supposed to and going to sit in my chair for a while. Tomorrow will be a good day. Bitsey


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Have a good afternoon, evening or morning xx

Nite nite xx


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...trasara, hope your dishwasher gets repaired faster than my washing machine...got a call last nite that he may come next wednesday if all the parts arrive as scheduled...grrrrr

glad you are back mccrunk...missed you...thought sewbiz and i were going to have to head over to bama

dissi...how is the last peach bolero?/shrug? going?...still want to see a pic if you think of it

maryrose...in our area, the power companies have gotten really lax on keeping the powerline paths free of trees...and they do not use the same hook=ups that they did years ago...result is more lines down when the weather gets nasty


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good evening all,Hopefully everyone will have power tomorrow. And barb, you know what happens when the power comes on you see how dirty everything got. Yuke! I think by friday I will have all of the parts of the tote ready to take pictures of before I put it together. Gosh, what's that song..."Tomorrow, tomorrow......"

Myra it is good to hear from you...you have been hiding out. Tell us all what you have been knitting, and In case I missed it ..please repeat. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Manners....Hey Angela. Started those socks yet? Where is Sewbiz...I think that she has gotten really busy these days with her new job...Sewbiz...we miss you.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did Bonnie say somewhere that i missed, that she got the job? I heard she had an interview.. but didn't read that she got it.. so maybe I missed that.. tell me tell me tell me...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oops, I don't know, I quess I just assumed. Well, I just hope Barb gets her power on. I cannot wait to get back to my sock. But I have to keep pushing on on this tote. I really like making them, it's just I have a severe crush on socks.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, i believe she said she got the job.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh. Didn't know..

Bits, we were warned that we would fall in love with socks..

I am in the middle of one too!! birthday gift for friend .. birthday nov 17.. have one sock almost done.. heel done.. just leg needs to be done... then the other.. didn't do both at the same time.. wasnt in the mood.. will take a break once i finish this first one.. and knit some of my mom's entrelac or another friends scarf.. we shall see...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi bits...the sock yarn and needles are ready to go...pattern picked out...now just waiting for thanksgiving break so that i can concentrate enough to learn a new thing...

i am also contemplating that magic scarf with some neat yarn i just bought...its aqua with a little shimmer..hmmmm


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

how does the magic scarf wear over time i wonder...would hate to waste some really nice yarn...wondering about the constant friction from adjusting the scarf...

anyone tried it?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh! almost forgot...saw a beautiful door hanging today...two cream colored cabled mittons hanging from green velvet ribbon..and stuffed with greenery as a holiday wreath,,,


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why in God's green earth would one knit cabled mittens to hang on a door......go to a store and buy them. Lordy girl sounds pretty, but not to knit. Get to work on those socks. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...i don't know if she knitted them herself...but you gotta admit, that sounds like a great way to express your love of knitting...it really was pretty


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think that I would rather express my love for knitting by knitting socks for everyone. Socks Angela. And I am the slow one I have sock No. 2 started ---3 inches. Will work on it in two days...have to finish the tote..will post pics. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...i will be better soon...about to post my project so that will be done...and football is over...life is slowing down a little i hope...

work is very busy, and very strange this year...but beginning to get into a groove i hope...

so, do you know anything about the magic scarf?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, I have never heard of the magic scarf. And it is a why? There are so many beautiful things to knit....magic scarf? I don't know. B


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

idk...because its there..and it intrigues me...can't find the url...but it is one garment, that can be worn many different ways...fun way to learn a new technique too


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dont you remember I posted a knitting ball wreath here way earlier... that's an idea for a door..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/sf/look/look-ornament-and-yarn-ball-wreath-071483


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.countryliving.com/crafts/christmas-decor-1210-yarn-wreath#fbIndex4

or this one..

i think they are cute.. I would use better colors...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://designyourrevolution.blogspot.com/2010/10/yarn-wreath.html

we missed this one for halloween!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Had forgotten or missed it! Really like that idea... Will remember it the next time I end up with some yarn I hate to knit with... Could not stand to use yarn I like


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If you attach it with wire instead of glue, you can always use it after..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and you can always buy like pound of love in black and white and make a black and white wreath... that would be pretty, i think.. and different...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, how do you all have time for that? Anyway dear friends..heading to my chair and then bed. Oh, my goodness it is almost over. In the afternoon. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu have a good one tomorrow.. fall asleep and wake up refreshed with absolutely nothing wrong with you.. Did you spend the last hours, you know where??

Yesterday, Kal made an office out of the john.. brought in his computer, and his nasty drink and some books and paper and pens.. and spend the entire evening there!!! lol... I think he watched a movie or two !!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey my pretties!  

Hope everyone is well. I have had a busy busy day. Work was out of this world, then my regular commute home.... I walked in the house a little earlier than normal, around 6:30.. So I had time to cook and clean up a bit. My cousin came over really quick. I started selling Avon, so she came to pay. And show me some yarn she bought. I was teaching her how to crochet too. 


Apparently there is a hole in the wall store here that's carrying some red heart yarn and items made by the store owner. I finished the slippers too!! SO I guess this has been a productive week! 2 projects - Done! 

I have an order for some Alpaca fingerless gloves... something in a dk weight.... Do you all think alpaca will hold up on gloves?? To top it off, she wants them in Black AND Cabled! I hope the design can show....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Myra! Welcome back! I was wondering about ya 

Barbara, I hope the lights come back. On the news there was a story about a guy who lives on a ventilator and feeding tube had no power through today. His mom called the news and they had the power on in an hour! after 4 days. 

Bitsey, I hope you had a better day tomorrow! 

Nina, the squares now belong to the Knitlocker! Any objections?? I have another package mom said that came in today from Australia.  

Sewbiz! How's your new job?? 

OSG What happened to your washer?? I missed it.

Trasara, your work day is 6 hrs?? I'm so jealous! 


I missed you all today. HUUUUUGGGGGGSSSSSSS!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm back but you are all gone!!! I'll just chat away anyway...
City I work 5 or 6 hours a day depending in the number of chn enrolled at the centre I can do 6 hours when we have over 50 if not I can only do 5.5 over 45 and 5 under 45. 
I went in and figured I would be hand washing all the dishes, I did the Morning tea dishes then just as the lunch dishes were ready the plumber turned up thank goodness!!!!! I thought I would be washing forever.So now dishwasher works.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

So Bitsey the sock bug got you after all!!! No we just need the others to catch the same bug and we will have an epidemic..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OSG whats a magic scarf???
Post a picture... I really shouldn't be lazy and google it myself.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey there, just jumping in here. My computer went down at about 3 P.M. so I don't know your answer to my query. But don't worry, I frogged the whole thing and did a bit of ribbing around top of cocoon. Now to catch up on all the pages 
I missed



knittingneedles said:


> YOu have a good one tomorrow.. fall asleep and wake up refreshed with absolutely nothing wrong with you.. Did you spend the last hours, you know where??
> 
> Yesterday, Kal made an office out of the john.. brought in his computer, and his nasty drink and some books and paper and pens.. and spend the entire evening there!!! lol... I think he watched a movie or two !!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is this it???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hope Kal is ok now? Over his experience?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I was suprised I only had two pages to read when I got home!! You guys have been quiet the last couple of days.
I am definately going to do the mosaic dishcloth now sewbiz I bet you are right and it will come out thicker.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sad that I have no trouble chatting away to my self...
I'll just pop the kettle on and maybe someone will smell the coffee and join me!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's amazing.. no way to knit it by hand... would be working forever on it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't understand where people are! They used to be chatty we seem to be losing people one at a time... so sad!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Tracy. My computer connection to the internet went down about 3 this afternon, so i am trying to catch up here. I had to frog my cocoon because it was rolling up like a window shade. But I strted it over with a ribbing top. Now it is not curling, but i had to frog about 6 inches. Grrrrr!!



trasara said:


> Sad that I have no trouble chatting away to my self...
> I'll just pop the kettle on and maybe someone will smell the coffee and join me!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey love I am here now. Been out of the loop since 3.



knittingneedles said:


> I don't understand where people are! They used to be chatty we seem to be losing people one at a time... so sad!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

See I put the coffee on it worked!!! I have company!
Alberta you will be happier with the cocoon now it would have bothered you otherwise.
Did you see the you tube clip? It mustn't be wool or it wouldn't shrink back, Would it???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just ripped out a scarf I must have had 10 inches on it.. it was a simple lace pattern but I kept messing it up.. so I will start again and on bigger needles... 

I feel with you Alberta.

Sick of the sock for the moment...

didn't sleep well last night. so gonna make it an early night too.. sorry Tracy..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

night Nina you had a big day get a good nights sleep.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No Tracy, it is acrylic, but when I knit just stockinette stitch it does that. I will be much happier now. Just sad that I had so much done. Baby not due until Jan. so I have time. Coffee smells good.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Get some rest KN. We can talk tomorrow. Before I go, did BA get electricity back yet


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy just goes off. No goodnight. Boo-Hoo!!



knittingneedles said:


> I just ripped out a scarf I must have had 10 inches on it.. it was a simple lace pattern but I kept messing it up.. so I will start again and on bigger needles...
> 
> I feel with you Alberta.
> 
> ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm still here! accidently dropped out while reading emails.
I was looking on a site called tipnut it has lots of free patterns and ideas for everything
http://tipnut.com/november-2nd-2011/


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knitgalore, no, she didn't get it back yet. well, it's 1:00 am, just want to say "goodnite" everyone.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

night Maryrose, hope you got a bit of your sock done today.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sleep well everyone!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nite for now..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> and you can always buy like pound of love in black and white and make a black and white wreath... that would be pretty, i think.. and different...


Great idea...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Rise n shine!

Tracy, the one i saw and was commenting on the other day is this one. 




The asian lady makes it look impossible and its off putting cause we dont want to think about knitting all of that to stretch it out! 
It works. This lady explains it. 

There are two parts to the video....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Angela


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks city... Just popped in for a moment... Arthritis is bad today so had to take a mini break before I could finish doing my hair


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Be blessed all will pop in and out today


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And city's link is the one I am thinKing of


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, off to town be back in 2 hours. Bits

Have a great day.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

City... Quick question... Did she specify what cast on for the magic scarf... And how many yards of yarn you think?.... Going to the lys today


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Have a great day bits... Come back with fun stories to share


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone! Still no power. :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, that magic scarf is pretty cool. But you know my spanish........it sucks!!! Wanna translate? LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh ba... Hate that... Worried about your freezer yet, or is it cold enough to keep a while longer?


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good afternoon,morning or evening all

Just had to go buy 2 more stacking crates for my yarn  soon going to be at the ceiling with all these crates lol

I will post a pic of all 6 boleros as soon as i can get the last one finished....best blues (full) uniform night tonite, so need to get that pressed, will also post a pic of me in uniform when i get one you all have to promise not to laugh (I do lol)

fingers are itching to start a new project but i really must finish the boleros...so much pretty yarn, not enough hours in the day

I dont think i would have even seen the other side of this commission without all of you taking an interest...so thank you my online sisters


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi am on my phone up at 12.59 with stomach pains hope its not leading to anything......I hate feeling like this


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMgoodness Trasara! I hope it's not the tummy flu! Feel better!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a large stand up freezer in the basement. Mike emptied it and took everything to my sister's house, who has power. So that stuff (a lot of meats) will be fine. The stuff in the refrig and the freezer in the kitchen are gonna be trash. NO way it's any good. Nothing. But I didn't have too much in there anyway. As soon as the power comes on I will empty everything out. Or if it's not on by Saturday, then I will do it then. I have to do in the daylight hours because I can't see!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, I just check UPS for delivery of your package, you will have it on Monday. I should have sent it by mail it would have been faster!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Barbara, as I said that is so generous of you. How did you know about my birthday. I likely said something as I am proud to be 80 and stll in good health and active. BTW, I did frog and redo the cocoon. I did a ribbing around top. It is going to be just right. I am so sorry you are still without power. It must be a nightmare. Keep the faith. You will get thru it. We are all pulling for you. We can have a big party when power gets back on. Have a wonderful, warm day. Imagine if you didn't go to work!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, I knew your birthday was coming up because I looked on your Profile! Most of us have it listed on there. LOL

Nina wondered the same, how I knew when her birthday was. 

I'm glad you frogged the cocoon and restarted. I like the ribbing at the top. It makes for a nice fit on the baby. The "orange blossom" one I did turned out nice. Mike gave it to couple who is expecting. I didn't have it wrapped or anything yet! The showed up at the house to pay their rent and Mike grabbed it and "oh, Barb made this for the baby". I didn't even get to see their face! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You should be proud to be turning 80. I can only pray I am healthy enough to reach that milestone.

Poppy (father in law) turned 85 today! He's healthy too, and keeps going. Thank God. We will take him to his favorite restuarant tonight for dinner...his favorite thing to get....scallops. He loves them!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning All


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning city. What's up for today? Work I bet. How are the cherubs?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Poppy!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm going to try to translate the video a little later. Have to watch it. It's still pretty busy here. Everytime I try to say something, another thing comes up over here.... 

I gotta work to pay the bills  and buy more yarn! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will tell him!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'm going to try to translate the video a little later. Have to watch it. It's still pretty busy here. Everytime I try to say something, another thing comes up over here....
> 
> I gotta work to pay the bills  and buy more yarn! LOL


I'm in the same boat as you! Gotta work in order to play! :hunf:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you are seriously gonna try to translate that video? Holy Cow! You go girl. I'd tell us english only peeps to learn spanish! LOL I keep trying, but I really butcher the language. The ladies here at work just crack up. I can cuss them out in spanish, hmmmm, why is that?????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd love to work for a yarn store.... If I didn't get paid in yarn, I would! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Everyone seems to learn the bad words first. Or I love you... in any language


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know I love you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

well that sounds wrong. Of course I know that I love you, but I don't know how to say I love you in spanish.LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am also a fabriholic. Well, I worked in a fabric department, and nearly had to pay them to work there. I saw the pretty stuff and all the remnants. MMMMMM!!!



citynenanyc said:


> I'd love to work for a yarn store.... If I didn't get paid in yarn, I would! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't work in a yarn store. I'd get nothing done. I'd be busy just touching all the yarn! and of course have no paycheck as I would spend it in a heart beat!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Oh ba... Hate that... Worried about your freezer yet, or is it cold enough to keep a while longer?


COLD ENOUGH?.. I bet Barbara can stack her food outside and it will stay colder than in any freezer that's working!!!

Good morning, y'all


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you are so right Nina! The other night we went to dinner, I left the left overs in my car all night and ate them yesterday for lunch! They were fine.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

T'amo... I know you have heard that many times... Well, maybe not in Mass.. but here in Arizona which is just an extension of Mexico... we hear spanish everywhere...
Florida is worse, you go into a mall in SE Florida and they approach you speaking Spanish.. they don't even assume you don't know it...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

WOOHOO! Page 619!  

I have a thing for numbers and patterns...... see how they kinda flow into each other?? Upside down, left to right or right to left.... it's all the same! 

Kinda like me  


Oh and That's my BDay too! LOL 

I think if it weren't my birthday, I would have still loved the number


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That's so funny Nina, cause you go to a store in Puerto Rico and they all want to speak to you in English. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

something is backwards with the languages!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the reason there are not so many posts shows who the talkers are doesn't it? LOLOLOL!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ba... After Katrina, we have learned to Keep freezer in the barn on a small trailer... If power is out for an extended time we can haul it to power... Hubby is out there everyday so he keeps a check on it... Works for us, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am back from my trip into town, and my ordeal is over. Think I will just sit and read today.Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Just spent all my computer time reading all the pages I missed! Our DSL was out yesterday when I got home from the gym, and it wasn't back on til this morning. (Thank God not any longer than that!) I knew I'd have a ton to catch up on.

Today I have to make a pattern and sew a test garment for the "new job"... Once they see that they will give me more work.

Bitsey should be about done by now... hopefully they got all the info they needed. Terrible they made her go through that prep day, twice.

The Magic Scarf from Taiwan looks like machine knit nylon, at a huge gauge so that the fabric has very little stability. I think the lady in the Spanish speaking video made a mistake making one out of regular yarn. The gauge-- UGH. It needs something fuzzy to fill out all that open space. I would never knit at that gauge. It would take telephone poles. I don't do novelty. (Pretty snobby of me, I know...)

I think I saw the machine made ones at Walmart last year, fairly inexpensive. 

Hello Myra, if you are still following us! It was good to hear from you and all the men in your life! Hope they locked up the stalker... As a good Southern girl you undoubtedly own a pistol or two. Take them with you! If you need a concealed carry permit, go get one.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Sewbiz!  I'm glad you're keeping busy with new work! Must be exciting!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Sewbiz...I truly cannot tell you which day was worse...Prep day or today...In fact I think today was worse. I would rate this day....as the worst. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I just clicked on that "magic scarf" frankly, it did not look like something I would wear. No does not appeal at all. I will stick with socks. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The pattern is K1, K1 tbl all the way around. On US11. 2 DK strands. 

All of the K1 stitches are dropped when you bind off. 

I'll look at the video later and write it down. I'm sure she's got the pattern written somewhere, will look.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hiya Sewbiz!  I'm glad you're keeping busy with new work! Must be exciting!


Na... just work.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Sewbiz...I truly cannot tell you which day was worse...Prep day or today...In fact I think today was worse. I would rate this day....as the worst. Bits


I was worried about that. For this procedure you don't get to go to sleep, do you? Awful.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, I'm glad it's over. Maybe if you take a nap, when you wake up you'll feel better and it'll seem ages ago....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Tania, are you going to your mom's house this weekend?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes ma'am. Gonna help her pick up some wood from the trees that fell...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Yes ma'am. Gonna help her pick up some wood from the trees that fell...


Ah... that kind of stuff makes great fire starter, if she has a fireplace.

That's what we always do with it...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And my dad finds out the results of his biopsy today.... 

Last night she said she's not talking to anyone at all today or tomorrow. Just show up after work. So, I guess we're having a family meeting. It's just the three of us.. She's so funny.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the fireplace. Will be picking up some marshmallows too! YUMMM


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Checking out for a bit. Must get some work done... Be back later, Chicks! Bits, take that nap.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> And my dad finds out the results of his biopsy today....
> 
> Last night she said she's not talking to anyone at all today or tomorrow. Just show up after work. So, I guess we're having a family meeting. It's just the three of us.. She's so funny.


Uh, oh... I hope that doesn't mean something's wrong with your dad. Hope his biopsy is good.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

'Bye for a bit!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Enjoy your day Sewbiz!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Praying for your pops City xxx 

Bits go take a nap xx

Barb hope your power come back soon xx

Im about to go start the last bit on the boleros...wish me luck as I wave you goodbye!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I just clicked on that "magic scarf" frankly, it did not look like something I would wear. No does not appeal at all. I will stick with socks. Bits


Lol, that's okay bits... You have to remember I knit for lots o teen girls...they will love it...

At least the novalty of it

Feel better soon


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm with you Bits. I doubt I will do the scarf. Although it does look interesting. I just love knitting my socks. I can't wait till we get power so I can cast on the next pair. Can;t without a good light. So I"m working on the next cocoon. I think it is the last for a while anyway.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am not making that thing.. as much as I am sure my daughter would love it... I haven't seen the spanish video yet.. will do so after I finish up with my mom's phone service... I have this nutjob of a niece who decided that my mom needs internet and premium tv channels and just switched everything over and now my mom has a bill of over $220 a month for no good reason.(she doesn't have a clue how to work the internet). so I have to unwind it all.. but of course I need a user name and password to do so.. and I don't have it.. and my mom hasn't a clue.. and my nutjob neice is a NUTJOB!!!! so I have to work all this out... 
I want to throw something at her!!!! 

Or I will just go drink some green tea and knit... but I still want to smack her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's my day!!! How's yours??????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, it was only the morning that was horrible.. the rest of the day will be way better!!! so sorry it was awful!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG. Give the bill to your neice. Tell her to pay it right away. What the heck!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, didn't she do this not too long ago too?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why don't you call your niece and "chat" with her. And tell her to leave your mother's phone and TV alone. It is none of her business and to give you the damn password. Then call your brother or sister who is the mother/father of this person and tell them to back off. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

By the way, where is that fricking Dr. I would like to give him a barium enema.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My heart is heavy for you Susan. I know how you feel. Hang in there.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is over and done with...but I would still like to give him one. Sitting here with my iced tea and going back to work on my tote. Monday we have to go shopping for a new Christmas tree. I like to get the house and yard decorated for Thanksgiving. The call me the "Jewish Christmas Lady". I have 5 outside trees, two full size indoor trees, and5 indoor smaller trees. Then I have 9 santa clauses, one is 3 feet high. I Just love it. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds lovely. I'm not putting up any tree, no decorations, no stockings hanging over the fireplace, nothing this year. Bah Humbug!!!

Actually, we won't be here. We are going to my sister's house in NJ for Christmas. First Christmas I've spent with my family in 13 years. So I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I still have to have my decorations up...Hey I do it for me and my hubby. We love it. We are always trying to think of new ways we can decorate. We went to a child's house last year....bah humbug it was not Christmas and they did not like it either. So now the law has been set...come to Grandma's house for thanksgiving and Christmas. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello Nana Susan!  


I'm actually doing Thanksgiving with the EX inlaws.... go figure! They invited me... Only cause I come with precious cargo. Chris. And Mia of course, Chris' grandmother says Mia is her granddaughter too. How cute


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nina, didn't she do this not too long ago too?


Yeah that was when my mom was worried that she wouldn't have phone service for a while and backed out.. now that she got the bill she is freakin out over that... and my niece signed her up for premium channels (hbo, showtime etc.) my mom barely watches the news.... waste of time and money....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So call your niece and read her the riot act. Dumb broad. I have no patience today. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

does your niece live with your mom? if not, why is she concerned about the tv and phone and service?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i refuse to talk to that nutjob.. gonna turn it over to her sister... since she has more patience then the rest of us for her...UGH


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course not, sometimes she goes over for weekends and wants to have internet when she is there.. so my mom should pay $45 extra just for her to have it. maybe once a month????? dumb BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII you know where I am going with this!!!!!

lol....

Ok.. lets talk about something else... just had to vent and love you all for allowing me too!!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

If she needs internet there, she can get a prepay dongle! but that would mean she would have to pay to top it up....money out of her pocket instead of great nanas...

I hate it when people take over a seniors life...my sister was the same, when my mom had stomach flu once, i had to go to work on the saturday, and instead of doing what i had done for the previous 6 days and stay at my moms, she packed my mom and her dog up and moved her 6 miles...for 2 nights! (I took the friday night and saturday night to spend some time with my husband and kids...I hadnt seen all 4 of them for nearly a week) but this didnt worry my sister, she was just concerned with her interests...

It was the same when my mom decided she couldnt manage her house on her own anymore, instead of moving in with my mother, she moved my mother to her house and then leeched off the profits from selling the house so that there was nothing left for my moms funeral (nearly 80,000 pounds..the house was paid for!) go figure...I miss my mom, but not my maternal sisters!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok off to put uniform on....sorry knitting, as you can tell its a sore subject here too!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is why Seniors need to have everything spelled out. Put your money and property in a trust with the doling out spelled out in black and white. Seniors have to learn to say no and stand on your own two feet. My mom was 87 when she passed away and if I had tried any of that, man that woman would have killed me. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

bits you r the same way!!! you will do that too when u r that age!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sometimes it is sad to say, but lordy, lordy I am turning into my mother. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I would have been chopped liver myself I had done anything like that. 

Thank God I was never inclined to!!!! I used to feel bad when my Grandma used to wash my socks...... She liked to though. She'd try to wash our clothes as we walked in the door. lol 


None of us, thankfully, tried to take any advantage of our gradparents. 


My kids will be chopped liver too!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just made reservations for dinner. Yummy. Told them it was Poppy's birthday too. They will make a note of that 

I already know what I'm ordering. Ate very little for lunch, want to eat my dinner!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Halloween was cancelled in my neighborhood. I have two huge bags of candy. I'm gonna get fat again!

Damn Sweet Tarts!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oooh food! lol Which cuisine Barbara?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm pms'ing. it's about the only time i eat sweets....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a bar and grill place he likes. They have a rather "nice" menu. Steaks, seafood, italian. Poppy loves their fried scallops. I love the pan seared scallops, and Mike usually gets the hazelnut crusted salmon. We will see. Of course they have the BEST bread pudding with chocolate sauce that I've ever tasted. We usually get one and share it with three spoons. It's huge.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'm pms'ing. it's about the only time i eat sweets....


 :evil: That's me 24/7 - 365!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

At least until you get some heat and light!

Have a great time celebrating the 85th year of Poppy!!!

It's funny, my mom can be really tough but for some reason this one was able to badger her into it...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My poor yard


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

More


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Power is still not on. Lineman said maybe tonight but most likely tomorrow. I hope he's right.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara, I felt really bad just the storm and lack of electricity, but seeing the pictures my heart nreaks for you and Mike. Was your whole neighborhood sort of like that? Can you all get together and help each other? Are there any seniors in the neighborhood that might need extra help? Even just letting them know they are not forgotten, It feels good to help out those who can't help themselves. Are there any groups that can help with the clean-up? Stuff like that.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> i refuse to talk to that nutjob.. gonna turn it over to her sister... since she has more patience then the rest of us for her...UGH


Hi Everybody... taking a break. What you can do is call a service representative when you are at your Mom's house, and explain that well meaning family members are jerking with your mom's service, and you want to stop that. They can set up a password protected acct, and only the person who knows the password can make any changes to the service. Get your mom to talk to them too, and verify that she has chosen you as her representative, and create a password. Then, if the nutjob tries to meddle again, she won't be allowed to.

I had to do this with cell phones when my boys were teenagers because they were buying all kinds of add-ons, games, ringtones and such. So I locked the account up with a password.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, Barb... I hope you have power tonight! Your yard doesn't look that bad... once you burn those limbs and they put the wires all back where they came from. It is weird to see snow on the ground, but at least it's melting.

Tell Poppy we all wish him a HAPPY 85TH BIRTHDAY!!! Yaaaaaay!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning but it isn't good!! I was not only up at 12.59am but didn't really get back to sleep, don't know if I have a Gastro bug from chn at work or Food poisoning either way same result I hatttteeee it... everything hurts.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I've had a TIME with this top I'm supposed to make today. First I had to draw a pattern for something she only described to me, to fit 4 exact body measurements. That took me a while because it had bust shaping with princess seams and I'm a bit rusty, not having drafted any clothing in about two years. Finally got the thing drawn, corrected, and cut the fabric. And none of my sewing machines will sew it! My main workhorse would not-- only skipping sts because it didn't like the fabric. It's a heavy lycra with paint and tiny fused-in sequins all over it. Thick and very hard to penetrate. So I started pulling out my vintage Singers, which are not yet ready to sew. They need major cleaning, cleaning out old oil and re-oiling, and the same with the grease in the motors. So I went into "sewing machine restoration" mode, in a hurry. The Singer 15-91 would sort of sew a seam, but would not topstitch worth a flip. So I hauled out the Singer 401, a beast, and cleaned it up. Lo and behold it would topstitch, but the bobbin side didn't look pretty. So I had to do all my topstitching BLIND, from the top side! I hate that. It's taken me all day just to get the bodice done, and now I have to put the skirt on it (sort of a babydoll style top). I am probably going to need a commercial machine and serger to sew these fabrics properly, and I am NOT investing that kind of money just to be able to work piecework. I'm rethinking the job at Brooks Brothers...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Morning but it isn't good!! I was not only up at 12.59am but didn't really get back to sleep, don't know if I have a Gastro bug from chn at work or Food poisoning either way same result I hatttteeee it... everything hurts.


SO SORRY, Tracy! I hate stomach problems too. I hope it's a quickie and you are feeling some relief soon.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

me too even thinking hurts.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb wish Poppy a very Happy birthday from Down under!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It sounds like you are making dancing costumes Bonnie.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, you should be checking out the pay from each of these... cause even though brooks brothers is farther away.. when you go home you don't have to think about it.. or you can work things out with them to take the work home with you??? 

I hate that you might have to invest the first months of your salary into a new machine.. what if the job doesn't work out.. you ended up spending all that money on equipment that you don't need anymore...

Both have their advantages.. and disadvantages.. toss a coin!!!! lol...

MY niece set up the username and password at the beginning which is why I can't get on!!! we had my mom on the phone with them, but that didn't matter to the customer service person!! 

It's so weird to me that after a foot of snow falls the only thing to show it was there is devastation.. where's the snow???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> It sounds like you are making dancing costumes Bonnie.


Show choir costumes for competitions.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara...so sorry you are sick feel better soon...(and a belated whoo hoo and congrats on you dd, by the way)

sewbiz...is it something you might could rent?

and i am a year round candy lover too


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, do you find them challenging? do you enjoy sewing them? You know the drill, you have to love what you are doing...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

soooooooooooooooooooooo....went to my lys (sewbiz..its worse than ever, lol...she is working her way up to the roof with new stock!)

I bought some ___________colored ____________yarn for _____________ lol!

and a little hank for me too....i REALLY wanted the $99.00 indigo wool from italy...but settled for something more in my budget...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Bonnie did you change your needle for a polyester type fabric(of course you changed needles) sometimes the feed dogs do not like that fabric...do you have a serger..I have a feeling a serger will most likely work on the seams...just quessing. Lycra with glitter and sequins? You will have to clean that machine...nasty stuff. Bits

PS Don't you just love when everyone puts in their two cents?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Also, what about sewing with tissue paper?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks...on with dinner. Later


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

awwwwww...she loves us...she keeps coming back for more...'sides we GET it more than most...so she can vent to an understanding audience


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, you should be checking out the pay from each of these... cause even though brooks brothers is farther away.. when you go home you don't have to think about it.. or you can work things out with them to take the work home with you???
> 
> I hate that you might have to invest the first months of your salary into a new machine.. what if the job doesn't work out.. you ended up spending all that money on equipment that you don't need anymore...
> 
> ...


I would never not need the machines. I could mass produce clothing with them. My home machines are great for quilting but inadequate for production sewing of clothes.

There's a place in NC that sells used machines they buy from factories that have gone out of business. It's still kind of expensive, especially with the travel.

I had great commercial machines, all new, when I worked for the cheerleading company. But they took them all to liquidate, when we parted ways. They wouldn't sell them to me. :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, do you find them challenging? do you enjoy sewing them? You know the drill, you have to love what you are doing...


I love making money, LOL... Love being able to pay the bills. :lol:

I'd enjoy sewing them with the right set up-- good machines and a workshop area. It's fussing with machines that aren't up to the task that is frustrating.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my gooobligoo...sewbiz you should have NEVER let on that you worked for a cheerleading manufactuer....

you do realize i have your number, right?...lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What a shame we all do not live near each other. What a great help we could be to one another. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooo....went to my lys (sewbiz..its worse than ever, lol...she is working her way up to the roof with new stock!)
> 
> I bought some ___________colored ____________yarn for _____________ lol!
> 
> and a little hank for me too....i REALLY wanted the $99.00 indigo wool from italy...but settled for something more in my budget...


Don't tempt me. I need nothing, but I'd love to drive out there to look.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

it was a verrry dangerous place...i spent too much to stay here any longer...gotta go knit up some of that yummy yarn i bought!

happy knitting ladies...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, thank you for sharing the "tipnut" link.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Evening ladies, going to sit in my chair for a bit, will check in later. All of a sudden I am tired. Chat in alittle bit.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Feel better Bitsey. You too Tracy! 

Bonnie, I hope it works out. Is there a sewing school anywhere near?

EDIT!!!

Not because you need them.. but maybe they have the machine you need and you can use them for a bit? til you decide........


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No power tonight. Neighbors are helping each other. We've pulled together for clean up. Yes we have been checking on the elderly. Chat tomorrow from work.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was able to get a new chain saw for mike and he and poppy are cutting trees and limbs from not just our yards but everyone. Stack them roadside. City will pick up eventually.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Back after a little Nap, Bitsey sorry if we lived next to each other I would just have to supply the Tea/ Coffee and cakes as I can only do really basic sewing. I have my mum's fancy computerised machine and overlocker they tend to sit in the cupboard.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OSG thanks it is scary that DD is leagally an adult now and has to start making descions about her life, she is the quiet one in 2 two years it all happens again with Dd no 2.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to lie down and now you will probably come back .. hahaha just my luck this morning.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> oh my gooobligoo...sewbiz you should have NEVER let on that you worked for a cheerleading manufactuer....
> 
> you do realize i have your number, right?...lol


I worked for the cheerleading school, and I _was_ the manufacturer. They were just a school, but they wanted to produce their own uniforms and also sell to other schools. I told them what machines I wanted, ordered all the fabric, drafted and graded all the patterns, and made everything. During busy season I hired one helper to sew the simple stuff.
It was the perfect job for me, I never saw them! I had my own workshop they paid rent for, and they left me alone, pretty much. Then the husband and wife team divorced, and HE ran the school into the ground. So, after 6 lovely years, it had to end. :-(


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, why aren't saving the wood for your fireplace?

Tracy, got to your fabric store and see if they offer sewing lessons. If for nothing else than mending. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Gotta go finish up the "costume"... so it can mail out tomorrow. Almost done and then I'm going to catch some Parks and Recreation! We have been watching the old seasons on Netflix and I love the show!! So funny. It was on three years and I never paid any attention. Same writers as The Office.

OSG I still have all my cheerleading uniform patterns-- lots of different styles-- and I know where to order fabric, thread, etc...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey I can do a hem and sew buttons as well as make an easy costume when the girls were little but never learnt properly as mum was so good.she always told, me they were teaching us wrong so I gave up.maybe I will learn properly when the girls don't need me to be their personal taxi.I do like to cross stitch and embroider


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I use to do alot of crosstitch and have them framed and hanging...but my eyes are not what they used to be. I was putting my initials and the date on a piece last year that I found in a drawer, and I realized why I gave it up Bits

Project Runway alert... extra show on at 9 will let you know if it is worth watching.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My eyes are deteriorating I have multifocals I hate it


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I would rather shoot myself then sew!!!!

In homeec we had to make a pleated skirt and a mans shirt by hand.. I gave it to my mom to do.. She was an amazing sewer, used to make coats and suits... I hated it... (I told you all this already).. I would rather throw it out then sew it up!!!

But you ladies can make me anything anytime you want!!!! hint hint!!

OSG I think you need to talk to the cheerleader leader about hiring Bon to make the costumes for the cheerleaders!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Gotta go finish up the "costume"... so it can mail out tomorrow. Almost done and then I'm going to catch some Parks and Recreation! We have been watching the old seasons on Netflix and I love the show!! So funny. It was on three years and I never paid any attention. Same writers as The Office.
> 
> OSG I still have all my cheerleading uniform patterns-- lots of different styles-- and I know where to order fabric, thread, etc...


sewbiz, we have had to buy the complete outfit/warmups/windsuits the past 4 years...i pray that she can wear this one her senior year too...(but i just know that this will be the year they decide to change uniforms again :shock: .... :roll:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I would rather shoot myself then sew!!!!
> 
> In homeec we had to make a pleated skirt and a mans shirt by hand.. I gave it to my mom to do.. She was an amazing sewer, used to make coats and suits... I hated it... (I told you all this already).. I would rather throw it out then sew it up!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > oh my gooobligoo...sewbiz you should have NEVER let on that you worked for a cheerleading manufactuer....
> ...


will remember you come may...if you are really interested in referrals..i deal with 3 private schools plus my district on a daily basis,,,,pm me


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> OSG thanks it is scary that DD is leagally an adult now and has to start making descions about her life, she is the quiet one in 2 two years it all happens again with Dd no 2.


we just keep them covered with prayer...and keep chocolate and ice cream on hand so they always run home to vent/cry/celebrate...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

speaking of celebrating...

ALL OF MOM'S LESIONS HAVE SHRUNK!!! BONES AND LYMPH NODES...GREAT REPORT WHOOP WHOOP!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sounds like great news... hopefully she's heading for remission...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, that is incredible Angela...wonderful news. Take that lovely lady out to lunch andf shopping.

Chicks, I am heading to my chair for a bit and then bed. This old broad is tired. And I am sleeping in tomorrow. Grocery day and have to pick up my rocker that was in for a repair. Busy day. Bitsey


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That's great Angela!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Had to come out to the main computer the phone is hard work to post on.. I am also cooking some toast looks like it was one of those bugs that go as quick as the hit , still feel like I was hit by a bus.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara...my dd has blown in with a hurricane of drama...so if you are missing these days too much...i will ship her over,lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I still have one dramatic 15 year old.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

may the good Lord help us...there may not be enough yarn...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A friend from our playgroup had another child after a 14 year gap( that was when we met her) When our kids were 2 and going through the hole toddler thing she said don't worry it gets worse teenagers are toddlers in big bodies.... She is right but I am pretty lucky the girls don't get into trouble just a bit of drama.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Feel better Bitsey. You too Tracy!
> 
> Bonnie, I hope it works out. Is there a sewing school anywhere near?
> 
> ...


No, I wish... they don't teach it in schools anymore and all the local factories moved overseas long ago.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i hope trasara gets well soon with her "bug". i hope bitsey gets a nice rest tonite. i'm looking forward to baking some cookies. i'm looking thru my cookbooks. and a baking book. i wrote things i need such as allspice, cinnamon, gr. cloves, candy sprinkles, vanilla, & food coloring. mint extract. i want to make a batch of gingerbread cookies, but i will make them low sugar. i need to buy a bag of brown-sugar splenda for the diabetics in my home. i already have the regular splenda.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i'm also hoping to sew my lite-blue gingham curtains for my kitchen soon. i know you ladies love to sew, but that's not my favorite craft. knitting/crocheting is.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Project Runway alert... extra show on at 9 will let you know if it is worth watching.


Do let me know... is it the accessories one? I'm not really interested in accessories, but tell me if it was good. I may succumb.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> My eyes are deteriorating I have multifocals I hate it


I wear drug store magnifier glasses, and have been known to double up on them if I still can't see!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> speaking of celebrating...
> 
> ALL OF MOM'S LESIONS HAVE SHRUNK!!! BONES AND LYMPH NODES...GREAT REPORT WHOOP WHOOP!!!


Wow. That is so SUPER!!! :-D :-D :-D Definitely take her out and celebrate!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> i hope trasara gets well soon with her "bug". i hope bitsey gets a nice rest tonite. i'm looking forward to baking some cookies. i'm looking thru my cookbooks. and a baking book. i wrote things i need such as allspice, cinnamon, gr. cloves, candy sprinkles, vanilla, & food coloring. mint extract. i want to make a batch of gingerbread cookies, but i will make them low sugar. i need to buy a bag of brown-sugar splenda for the diabetics in my home. i already have the regular splenda.


Yummy! That sounds so good. I had forgotten about that brown sugar splenda... Great idea! I love gingerbread. Love, love, love it! I almost bought a box of gingersnaps yesterday, but I was good.

Your house is going to be smelling amazing...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OSG, I am so happy for your good news.



onesoutherngal said:


> speaking of celebrating...
> 
> ALL OF MOM'S LESIONS HAVE SHRUNK!!! BONES AND LYMPH NODES...GREAT REPORT WHOOP WHOOP!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh maryrose...was just craving gingerbread a little while ago... i swear ginger of any type seems to help my arthritis


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

its beginning to sound a lot like christmas....(so glad you can't actually HEAR this, lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You know Maryrose I want ginger biscuits now(they are good for nausea,=) the girls have just walked up to the supermarket I will call them and put in an order.. too late here they are now.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i guess i'm getting bored of the store's baking dept. i need to practice my own baking. i made low sugar choc. chip cookies, my son esp. and my husband like's them. i will make some cookies for me though, such as butter/sugar cookies, which they don't like.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i just got a sampler of different sweeteners in the mail...really liked the stevia best so far...trying the agaves next...but that has only been in coffee/tea

i have fallen off the gluten free diet lately, and have to get back on it...am hobbling down the halls at school


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OSG that's really great news about your mom!! Good for her!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maryrose have you heard of Mark Bittman? I love his cookbook. I mean I love it! I've bought it as a gift for a bunch of family members.... 

Although, I don't think his stuff is sugar free. I think all of his recipes have ALLLLL the calories. I guess that's why i love it so much! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tracy I hope you feel better. Gingerale maybe?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet dreams Bitsey!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Agave is 90 calories a teaspoon.. and it's just like sugar... so avoid that..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maryrose, they sound so good. Are you getting an early start on Christmas cookies? We are having a bake sale/bazaar Saturday at church. I am making oatmeal/date cookies, and home-made noodles. And whatever comes to mind. Maybe some apple butter/nut muffins.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Agave is 90 calories a teaspoon.. and it's just like sugar... so avoid that..


thx... i usually just do unsweetened tea/coffee...somehow i got a sample pack so i am trying it


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

now salt...that is what i have the most trouble avoiding...i live in the south...fish..crab...shrimp...need i go on? oh..and PEANUTS...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, no, i never heard of his cookbook. but i like homemade mint candies, i like the sugar cookies too. but i will make some for the diabetics in my home.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

somehow i got??? okay, i am tired...when the grammr goes..i need to go to bed and recharge...nite all

(and again i chatted more than knitted, lol)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mark Bittman - How to cook everything.

http://www.howtocookeverything.com/

If you sign up, they send you cool recipes every so often. Good stuff for every taste bud.

They should pay me for some PR work!!! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Maryrose, they sound so good. Are you getting an early start on Christmas cookies? We are having a bake sale/bazaar Saturday at church. I am making oatmeal/date cookies, and home-made noodles. And whatever comes to mind. Maybe some apple butter/nut muffins.


You're talking my language Alberta!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knitgalore, i have to buy on my grocery list some things i need, cinnamon, vanilla, allspice, gr. cloves, candy sprinkles, food coloring, flour, etc. i want to bake my brother some cookies for christmas who lives down florida. he works as a truck driver, only locally, but he works kind of long hrs. so i think he'd probably like some homemade cookies.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> somehow i got??? okay, i am tired...when the grammr goes..i need to go to bed and recharge...nite all
> 
> (and again i chatted more than knitted, lol)


Huh?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know mark bittman he was the executive chef of windows of the world on top of the world trade center.. He totally revamped is eating habits... and lost tons of weight....

So far I have lost about 10.. and i am fitting into pants i havent worn in a year... whoo hoo...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, i'm glad your mother is doing better. i hope you get a nice sleep.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yeah Nina , it must be a good feeling to get into those pants...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Very quick question...... Way off topic. 

For all of you that had a little girl.... Did you trim/cut her hair when she was a toddler? 

I get a lot of suggestions. Don't know what to do. 

Quite a few people have told me I should cut her hair so it can grow back more pretty. 

Others tell me I shouldn't touch it. 

I have no idea what to do..... I've cut her bangs. When she turned one, but her hair's so curly I doesn't really work out... 

May I have your opinion please?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, I wonder if that's where I remember him from? Was he there late 90s?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

10 lbs!!! Yesssss! That's practically another person already  

All by curbing your diet? I need get with the program.....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

my daughter was bald until 3..then it was thin ringlets...did not really thicken until she approached puberty, but now is gorgeous...

to be quite honest...if she is like most girls...she will prob'ly handle it herself if you don't watch out..My dd cut her own hair twice! and cutting it did not help it come in thicker,,,

i think you just do what looks good to you, and most especially to her...girls have enough of a battle with self-esteem...so let her feel pretty, short or long or anywhere in between


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and we never do bangs...too much work for them because her hair is so curly..and they will not stay fixed in the humidity down here..losing battle

most hairdressers would not cut them anyway


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

it did that BIG photo thing again,,,,ugh!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Angela  

I was bald too... and blonde straight. Then I got dark when i was about 5. When I was 12, I was already living with the foster lady, and she used to yank my hair left and right.... It was down to my knees so i couldn't really brush it. So one day I marched down the block to my friends house.... and let her play beauty school! hahaha I gave the lady my pony tail and said she could push and pull it all she wants now. Needless to say she was one PO'd lady!! My sister said she had it hanging in her closest, they found it when she died.... Good riddens!



Mia has wild curly hair. Not tight curls and not straight... more like bed head. Love it and I wouldn't want to affect her self esteem ever. Wanted to see if it makes a difference when it grows back......


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She looks very pretty!  Love the curls!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Very quick question...... Way off topic.
> 
> For all of you that had a little girl.... Did you trim/cut her hair when she was a toddler?
> 
> ...


I cut my daughters hair because everyone said that it gets thicker.. just trimmed it...

but she has nice hair now .. but it's still thin!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

she had your hair in her closet??? i am not going to touch that..i will just say...!?!?!?!?

my mom was really tough on my head too!

and mia may be different..but only hormones of puberty helped my daughter's really thicken

really have to go to bed now, lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Tania my best friend is a hairdresser if you just get regular little trims it keeps it tidy and healthy as the hair will get damaged. I grew my girls hair into little bobs and just had little trims as it gets longer.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the most frizzy and curly hair.. but I have found a miracle.. I keratin it.. and it makes it silky smooth with no frizz and no curl.. I love it...

I was worried that it would frizz in humid weather, but I have been in the worst humidity in the world and it still stayed straight.. when I was in the South Pacific I looked like a brillo head.. then i did this treatment and i will never go back...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks dears! 

Angela, yeah.... it was a little "nuts" over there and that's putting it mildly. I was on top of the world when my mom came back for us.... well me. Long long story... 

When her bangs got cut, it happened in a split second!! I had gone to get my hair done, was going to a wedding... Mia was on my lap... and in one swift move the dresser said It's time we cut those bangs!! 

I tell you if i didn't know that woman for almost 20 years.... I would've put Mia down and gone to town on the ladies hair! lol




Nina, I've been wanting to do keratin, but I get mixed reviews.... I'm glad it works for you. Gives me hope!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You need someone that knows what they are doing to cut curly hair and make it look good.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Thanks dears!
> 
> Angela, yeah.... it was a little "nuts" over there and that's putting it mildly. I was on top of the world when my mom came back for us.... well me. Long long story...
> 
> ...


I have done it twice already.. and each time it lasts much longer.

First time, I had to do it again after 4 months.. so I did.. now it is 7 months and it's still OK.. a little bit off, but if i iron it for about 5 minutes total, it's perfect still...

It isn't the brazilian blowout... it's the one that you have to leave in for 4 days without washing..

I have told a number of women about it and they love love love it... It makes your hair grow faster, and healthier...

I find deals for it at groupon or other online deal sites in my area so I don't pay full price...

LOVE IT...

wanna see before and after???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

go on Knitting show us!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

the second pix is right before i did it again...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Both are very nice photos!! You are very attractive either way.
I just have the odd waves that stick out and if I straighten it it is too flat as it is thin.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I know mark bittman he was the executive chef of windows of the world on top of the world trade center.. He totally revamped is eating habits... and lost tons of weight....
> 
> So far I have lost about 10.. and i am fitting into pants i havent worn in a year... whoo hoo...


Isn't that a great feeling? Yay for you! (pssst... they are talking about cookies. Stick your fingers in your ears!)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That was the wrong pix.. that wasnt with the treatment


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

This is the pix... this is the one that my hair was just starting to get frizzy again.... was right before I did it the second time....this is after 4 months...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do these pix come out so big... ugh....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

i just pinched dd laptop so i can lie down and chat. what a waste to have the day off work and it is too much effort to do anything.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

4 months is pretty good is it very expensive?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, if you are thinking about the treatment.. do it.. it's only good for your hair.. make sure its without the formaldehyde.. and only keratin.... and if you don't like it... it will come back to the way it was eventually...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> the second pix is right before i did it again...


You have gorgeous hair! But I'm only seeing one photo so is it before or after? And OH MY GOODNESS... where did you get to hold a koala? He's so SWEET.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, the second time lasted 7 so far... you saw my hair yesterday... pretty straight and that is with no help. straight out of the shower...

It can be expensive but you can get it very reasonable with coupons but it takes 4 hours to do...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That was in Tracy's neck of the woods... frizz total!! Couldn't control my hair at all so I cut it off...

went to a nature reserve in Melbourne... they stink but feel like a hefty child.. and as so laid back, mon.. eucalyptus plants have an effect on them like pot does to us..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm dyin' to shut my eyes... goodnight Chicks~


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So good nite, sweet dreams...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dream of sugar plum fairies... and ginger cookies


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

those koalas can be nasty, they have sharp nails... you were lucky to get to hold one no many places let you.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We have some land behind us that has Kangaroos and emus,I used to love seeing them in the afternoons coming home from work but they are building houses so the animals are further back. It's a shame.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It seems that we are moving into their territory so we have to move them.. is that right?? don't think so.. we have coyotes and rabbits and sometimes mountain lions all around.. the coyotes run around the golf course.. we pushed them out.. 
I remember the koala diggings his nails into me.. not on purpose but just because he has them


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

mountain lions and coyotes they bite!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

They attack not just bite... lol...

Looks like it's only you and I yet again!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

actually, I think coyotes are like dingos...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

For everyone else it is the early hours. You must be a night owl as well.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

not really i am more of a morning person. but lately can't fall asleep unless i am really really tired.. so i stay up until i cant anymore... getting close!!! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love morning light and would love to be the sort of person who jumps out of bed but I'm not andas Iget older I suffer if I stay up to late.
DD no1 is just casting on stitches to make her who Scarf I just showed her how and now she can knit I told her she needs to learn how to do it all.She has only made 1 garter stitch scarf before but her tension is beautiful.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

DD is searching for a row counter I think she still has it from last time I don't them as I hate the weight on the needle and I forget to turn them. It is easier just to read the work. Or the old pad and pen.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have one that sits on the desk... and i just have to remember to click it.. i dont like the ones on the needle either...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning. I had a lot of pages to read. Sewing, baking, hair, holy moly!

I am still without power :-( Maybe today. I can only hope.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck Barb!! : And Good Morning


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, and it is a happy mnorning..going to fix my face and then my hair. Heading to groceries, pick up repaired antique rocker, and then home. He also wants to find a new coffee table Oh well, less sock money for me. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, I am ordering the last two books of Stepahnie Pearl-McPhee's I have five but I need to get Casts off and Knitting lessons. I absolutely adore her books. Bits I got them from Overstock.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Speaking of Mark Bittman! Look! 
http://markbittman.com/horrific-animal-abuses-uncovered-at-smithfiel

Go Mark!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning Bitsey! Are you re-doing your home entirely?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And I'm glad you're happy today


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> DD is searching for a row counter I think she still has it from last time I don't them as I hate the weight on the needle and I forget to turn them. It is easier just to read the work. Or the old pad and pen.


Good morning!

Yes, _read the work!_ I never see anyone advocate that, but it's my mantra... Why stop and turn a counter or mark on paper and have to remember if you did it or not, when the rows are _right there before your eyes_ to count?! I love you, Tracy! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> And I'm glad you're happy today


YEAH... If Bits ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy... :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hope you are having a good work morning, City! Soon it will be your weekend... Yay!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And Barb, surely they will get to your lines today! After hurricane Katrina we didn't have power for 2 weeks, and all these electrical trucks and workers came here to work from all these different states! It was so much fun to get out and talk to these guys and find out where they were from. The National Guardsmen, too.... were from all over. My church cooked and brought them homecooked food to enjoy-- much better than the army food they were eating. Even tho it was a national disaster it had it's good side, too. As neighbors we all pulled together and helped each other which was a real unifying experience I will never forget. In such a time the real "you" comes out-- whether good or bad.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

WOOHOO! I can't wait Sewbiz! When I was driving in this morning I was already wishing it were time to go back home! LOL



Interestingly.... I got invited to dinner to the ex inlaws.... First it was Thanksgiving. Then now this weekend. My ex BIL said: "I like you better than my brother" I told him, I hope you're not trying to poison me!!!!! LOL He said no, we actually like you. 

Hmmm.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello! I'm popping in and out. Busy Friday here at work. I'm happy about that because the day will go by quickly. Tomrrow is Poppy's Birthday Party. I'm glad the power is on at Mike's cousin's house. That's where the party is being held. At the community center in her retirement park. Other than that I really don't know what is going on as I stepped out of that mess quite awhile ago. Mike and his sisters can figure it all out! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> And Barb, surely they will get to your lines today! After hurricane Katrina we didn't have power for 2 weeks, and all these electrical trucks and workers came here to work from all these different states! It was so much fun to get out and talk to these guys and find out where they were from. The National Guardsmen, too.... were from all over. My church cooked and brought them homecooked food to enjoy-- much better than the army food they were eating. Even tho it was a national disaster it had it's good side, too. As neighbors we all pulled together and helped each other which was a real unifying experience I will never forget. In such a time the real "you" comes out-- whether good or bad.


Tragedy seems to unite in ways that nothing else can. That's when you stop thinking of you and embrace everyone and everything around you.

Like funerals..... you only see everyone together when someone dies.

Unfortunate, but true.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb, you mentioned his sisters cook pernil once.... Are they spanish?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That's ok City. I get along better with my ex's cousins better than he does. They wanted to invite me to something and I told them they should invite Buck, and they said but we like you better! LOL In the end they invited the jerk as I told them I don't think it would be for me to attend. But I still see them, and have fun with them. LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey City, no I am not re-doing this house. I had some old tables in the river rum from when we first bought this house. I just left them because the kids played there with their cars and trucks...who cares. Now he wants nice tables I have to worry about...Heavens ...think I will let him worry about them. Bits. Plus have to clean my hardwood floors. They are a mess.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, did you get your extra Stephanie books?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh ok. You don't like furniture shopping??? OMG I love it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tania, that's why we ran away from home and came down here. I would have ended up having the spouses' family thanksgiving dinner and Christmas...no thank you...they can do their own. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike's sister-in-law is PR. Love her to pieces, so funny. She and I look at each other say we just married in to this quacky family!!!

Sandy married Mike's twin sister Maureen. Yes, a gay marriage. Maureen was married one before to a Jamaican guy she met in Jamaica when she was young and in the peace corps. Had two sons. Both grown. Since then she divorced and has been gay since I've known her. Sandy and Maureen have been together longer than Mike and I.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No Tania, I like furniture shopping, I just want the time my grandchildren are down here to be fun and not have to worry about furniture. I have new upholstered furniture in there and they are good, but they like to color and drive their little cars on the tables...I like that I don't care about those tables..now I will have to worry.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, but i'm going to theirs! LOL I guess they're feeling bad for all the crap I put up with for 16 yrs now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I did get more of Stephanie's books when we were at Rhinebeck. Havne't started to read them yet.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

She is so good. Ok, chicks, off to do my hair. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, i'll pop back in a bit, have to do a check run.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

AAahhh I totally understand now. It's like my house versus mom's.... She's always saying Mia don't touch that! It gets tiring...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I know what you mean Bits about the holidays. I always have Thankgiving, Christmas, and Easter at my house. Not this year. They pissed me off about Poppy's b-day. Thanksgiving Mike and I were invited to daughter's boyfriends family...we accepted. Christimas and Easter we are going to NJ to my family. They are gonna have heart failure that Mike and I are not doing any of the big holidays this year!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Interestingly.... I got invited to dinner to the ex inlaws.... First it was Thanksgiving. Then now this weekend. My ex BIL said: "I like you better than my brother" I told him, I hope you're not trying to poison me!!!!! LOL He said no, we actually like you.
> 
> Hmmm.....


Well... what's not to love? :-D I think it's great you have maintained a good relationship with them for Chris' sake. He needs to know his family. Even if his dad is a jerk. As long as the jerk isn't going to be there, just go and enjoy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello! I'm popping in and out. Busy Friday here at work. I'm happy about that because the day will go by quickly. Tomrrow is Poppy's Birthday Party. I'm glad the power is on at Mike's cousin's house. That's where the party is being held. At the community center in her retirement park. Other than that I really don't know what is going on as I stepped out of that mess quite awhile ago. Mike and his sisters can figure it all out! LOL


Yay, you can just show up and enjoy the party... Don't even have to bring anything because your power's been out all week!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Tragedy seems to unite in ways that nothing else can. That's when you stop thinking of you and embrace everyone and everything around you.
> 
> Like funerals..... you only see everyone together when someone dies.
> 
> Unfortunate, but true.


It also makes you really re-evaluate what's important and essential, and let everything else go. :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Sewbiz, how did the costume go?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Sewbiz, how did the costume go?


Costume is in the box, ready to go out to the UPS driver... I have emailed with the owner and she was aware that some of the fabrics "gum up" the sewing machine. So she won't be upset with the stitch quality. I got a fairly decent result on one of my machines. Good thing I have so many! I used one of my vintage Singers on it... a beast that I bought for $22 at a flea market! :mrgreen:

For holidays, when our family was younger, I would have loved to have family to invite us over or to come see us, but aside from my parents (while they were alive) nobody wanted to come, or worse yet, _to invite us_. I guess the three young rowdy kids were too much for them-- no other sibs of my hubby had kids, and my sisters were very far away. So I got used to doing _our own_ Thanksgiving and Christmas, every year, and we all like it that way. We started our own family tradition.

My family growing up did the same thing, as all the rellies were on the other side of the country from us... So I would have loved to have a big family holiday gathering once in a while. But it didn't happen. It will, when our grandkids start coming along...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Actually, if we had stayed up there and continued my hubby's family tradition I would be cooking and feeding for over 50 people every thanksgiving and Christmas, and oh, don't forget presents. No as it is my group alone is 17 people. I never would have gotten out of the kitchen, plus the cleaning...no that is not a wonderful family holiday for me and my house is not big enough it is only 3000 sq ft. You put over 50 people in here with only 4 toilets...no, no, and no. The families are big enough to have their traditions. There is a big outdoor get together once a year..grilling dogs and hamburgs. that is easy. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I've gotten to where I like it "just us". My sons always bring some strays from college or whatever... And I'll welcome the SIL and two future DILs, plus all the grandkids they want to have! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I had cooked Thanksgiving dinner for my family for 6 yesrs straight. Everything in the dinner. Except, I would go get some Veniero's. Would spend about 40 hrs in the kitchen.... And we're only talking 12-20 people. 

I can't imagine cooking for more than that!! OMG Bitsey. 

I stopped that about 3 yrs ago.... The last two years we've been going to a diner by Mom's....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI everyone..

Since we don't do Christmas... (I get to save all that money for other things) we did do all the other major Jewish and secular holidays..

In my first marriage... I was the only one who knew how to cook and I had a huge house.. so everyone (and I mean everyone) on his side of the family came over.. He has 7 siblings all married with at least 3 to 7 kids each.. so I had dinners for 50 to 70 people at a time.. (Which got me into catering).. when I divorced him.. I used to tell my MIL (who I loved till the day she passed) that I wish I didn't have to divorce the family only him!
Now we are so far away from family (boo hoo) that it is only the 2 of us or sometimes with friends so we get all the way up to 4!!! 
Can't wait to get back there and have a proper holiday meal with many of the people I love so much!!!!

It's all about hanging out together and sharing the love!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That's what it's all about! No matter what is celebrated!

Love, peace and family. And food!!

I'll go tomorrow. Taking some pastries that I love! They like it too... Pastelillos de Guayaba. Guava... I don't know how to call the rest. I would say Turnover. Cause it's like an apple turnover. But not as heavy as an apple one. These are so light!

Here's a recipe:
http://cafedepuertorico.com/55.html

Here's some good info for some Rican related foods. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_Rican_cuisine


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I should also let you all know, that I'm actually half Dominican and Portuguese! 

My real dad is Dominican. My mom is Portuguese and Rican. I was raised in Puerto Rico. (I'm sure you couldn't tell LOL)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG!! They look scrumptious!!! And I hate Guava!!!! lol.. but I would sure eat those!!!! I love PR food!!!! I love food!!! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh they are heavenly! Sometimes you can choke on the powder though LOL

I'm picking up some at the Valencia bakery in Hunts Point. Not that anyone would know that area for baking.... LOL 

That particular Valencia bakery makes these the best ever! Even better than a lot in PR. 

I make some mean sorullitos too. These cornmeal lady fingers... with a mayo/ketchup/garlic dip. Yum YUMM!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

isnt it funny how each ethnicity has similar foods.. here is a corn meal finger... the south has corn bread.. the italians have polenta... and so on... 

THe pastry too.. the Arabs and Greeks have Baklava, your guys have Pastelillos de Guayaba you say they are like apple turnovers (USA).. the french have all kind of filled pastries... 

Every culture has different variations of the same thing.. I find that very cool...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just want to eat it all! FEED ME!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, you will have to come to Belize for Christmas once Mike and I get there (if it ever happens!) We will celebrate Island style! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I went shopping at lunch time. Found a few small items to add to my swap package. Not done yet. I have something else in mind!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Boy, I sure know how to clear a room!
I have hot water Ladies, I do shower!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was stuffing my face Barbara!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Me too, with Halloween candy!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Just poppin in for a second... Sewbiz, tried to text you a photo of an ad for a industrial machine in Vicksburg area I happened to see today...

Now leaving the room hungry...really want the lady finger recipe.. Back on the gluten free so those look like something I may can replicate


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello ladies...

You are killing me with these recipes. OMG! What to do first. 

I plan to use the weekend to finish my projects. I started a few and haven't had the opportunity to finish. And I have to write my essay for school. 

Until soon...

Hope you guys have a good weekend.

Geegie


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

GUESS WHAT? I DID IT!!!! all blooming 6 boleros done and only 4 days late lol

i promise to post pics once i have done the buttons.........already got next project ready...white hoodies x 2 trimmed with fun fur for xmas 1x22" and 1 x 20"....

bbl chicks x


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay Dissi! You got through it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I HAVE FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!

WE HAVE POWER!!!! WHOOOHOOOO!!! POWER!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Crotuknitlady said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> You are killing me with these recipes. OMG! What to do first.
> 
> ...


At least you can actually knock on Tania's door and eat all u want!!!! We can only dream!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Dissi! YOU ARE THE WOMAN!! I don't have good enough attention to make six of the same item! Noless in the same color! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

I wish I could knock and get some. I just stuffed myself as well with a peace of dominican cake that someone gave me. Oh God, it was to die for....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, come on up, we will drive to Tania's and eat! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Crotuknitlady said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ladies...
> ...


You know what.... we drive in together and she makes me coffee.. .YUMMM We don't really share recipes or home cooked food. I don't know why it is??? We go eat all the time though!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh sure Geegie, rub it in!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I HAVE FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!
> 
> WE HAVE POWER!!!! WHOOOHOOOO!!! POWER!!!!!


YAY!!! Barbara!!


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Crotuknitlady said:
> ...


I don't mind sharing recipes. I have a few of dominican recipes. I make coffe for Tania and myself everyone morning. I don't think I make good coffee but she lies to me and say it's good and drinks it.  It makes me feel good, lol.....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Just poppin in for a second... Sewbiz, tried to text you a photo of an ad for a industrial machine in Vicksburg area I happened to see today...
> 
> Now leaving the room hungry...really want the lady finger recipe.. Back on the gluten free so those look like something I may can replicate


Angela, i'm clueless when it comes to the composition of foods.... I had no idea corn meal was considered gluten free. Good to know. The recipe I use takes sugar...

However, not everyone makes them with it. I'm going to find you one ok....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I HAVE FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!
> 
> WE HAVE POWER!!!! WHOOOHOOOO!!! POWER!!!!!


whoo hoo!! now u can hang with us at night!!!


----------



## Crotuknitlady (Oct 31, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!
> ...


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SO HAPPY FOR YOU LADY


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh I can't wait to get home and do some laundry, knitting, hoping the tv works, don't know if the cable is going. If the cable is still out I won't have internet 

Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Just poppin in for a second... Sewbiz, tried to text you a photo of an ad for a industrial machine in Vicksburg area I happened to see today...
> ...


sugar is fine.. gluten free is just no wheat in anyway.. any grain is good


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://shoes.about.com/od/fitcomfort/a/wshoeconversion.htm

someone asked me about shoe sizes to sock measurements. I found this posted on another thread. Hope it helps!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so lucky. I can eat anything I like. No allergies to food. Thank God.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ingredients: 

2 cups water 
1 teaspoon salt
2 cups yellow cornmeal 
1/2 cup of sugar
3 cups corn oil 

Procedure: 

Bring the water and salt to a boil in a small saucepan. Add the cornmeal. Reduce the heat to low and cook, stirring constantly, for 3 to 5 minutes, until thickened. Remove the pot from the heat. Let the mixture cool a little. Shape a tablespoon or two of dough into a finger shape about 3 inches long. Repeat with the remaining dough. Heat the oil in a skillet until hot but not smoking and fry until golden brown on all sides.

Enjoy!!!


Add 1/2 cup grated Cheddar cheese for variation. You can flatten the dough, put some cheese in the middle and close up the dough to cover the cheese. Will be hot in the middle!!


Mayo Ketchup Dip

1/4 cup of Ketchup
1/4 cup of mayonnaise
1 head of gralic

Procedure:
Peel garlic cloves and crushed into little pieces.
Mix all ingredients.


Slightly dip "sorullitos" in sauce before eating to given them some additional flavor.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sounds yummy!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barb, Thanks for the shoe conversion ... I saw it late last night but didn't think to save it..

So now I did and put it in my knitting file!!! Great to use when you are knitting for someone far away!!!

I actually had my friend on skype and showed her what I wanted measured... almost finished the first sock... size 9 wide!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, do you make your own pastry dough or buy it??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have one allergy.. it's called "weight gain" I eat and gain.. don't know how to stop that!!! NO CURE!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I have one allergy.. it's called "weight gain" I eat and gain.. don't know how to stop that!!! NO CURE!!!!


you and me both


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I"ve bought filo dough at whole foods!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never tried to use filo dough. I thought it was hard to handle.(?)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nah, it isnt.. just have to be gentle with it.. and keep it under a damp dishcloth...

When I make baklava you butter each layer so you would pick up one sheet, lay it in the pan, butter it with melted butter, take another sheet and continue this until you had enough.. then put the filling and then do it again.. one at a time..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love baklava. you make it, i'll eat.

Mike just called me to say the cable is working, we have internet. No more lonely lonely nights!!! I've missed so much.....whhhhhhhaaaaaaaa


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

City... Perfect recipe for me!! Thx

(has to be yellow cornmeal & still have to chk labels)

Not allergic... Sensitive ... Increases my inflammation horribly... But I so miss pasta and bread... And breaded catfish and such, lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok chicks with sticks. I"m outa here! Heading for the grocery store then home. I will chat with you later TONIGHT!! WHOOOHHOOOO


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i hear a pair of socks calling to be cast on!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Great news ba and dissi! Have a great nite ladies...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just got home...purchase two new coffee tables for the river room. We shall see if they work. On to fixe dinner. Bits..I would like to taste those pastries...do not eat many sweets.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

here we go ladies, all finished and ready to post...

and can u believe I still have a ball left


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > DD is searching for a row counter I think she still has it from last time I don't them as I hate the weight on the needle and I forget to turn them. It is easier just to read the work. Or the old pad and pen.
> ...


Thanks sew biz thought I was just lazy


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Doing my happy dance. Barbara Ann has power...Make your list. Where do you want to start first. Just think!! Tomorrow is Saturday. You can get things back to normal. Good luck. Now the posts won't get ahead of you. I am so happy for you. It was quite a trial for you and Mike and Poppie. Tell him a late happy birthday.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dissi, they are beautiful, I cannot believe that you made all of those...My lord, sweetie and the same pattern. I think I would have shot myself. They are exquisite. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dissi, frame that leftover ball of yarn.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I only used a little bit of it to finish the band on the last one, so gonna give the ball to my boss, to knit up for her new gd 

Im working with Twinkle yarn and fun fur for the next cardi......wanted to start tonite but think im all knitted out

Start work selling poppies tommoro morning in my local supermarket, have to be there by 9 am, so soon be time for bed...nite ladies xx


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good night dissi, and sweet dreams.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow dissi... Just WOW... I am imPressed


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'll go tomorrow. Taking some pastries that I love! They like it too... Pastelillos de Guayaba. Guava... I don't know how to call the rest. I would say Turnover. Cause it's like an apple turnover. But not as heavy as an apple one. These are so light!


Oh my, those look so amazing! Did you make them?

There were guava trees in my yard on Maui... heavenly. Anywhere out in the wild that you went to swim (anywhere that had natural water) would also have guavas. All wild.

That yard also had mango trees, papayas, bananas, and a tree with something like tangerines, but with harder skin. Also star fruit (kind of like a pear taste...) and avocados! I could live off the stuff in the yard... My landlord's dad was a Japanese immigrant and to that man it was a sin NOT to grow all the fruit you could on your property! He was a great gardener and planted all of that stuff, decades before. He meticulously tended it all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Just poppin in for a second... Sewbiz, tried to text you a photo of an ad for a industrial machine in Vicksburg area I happened to see today...
> 
> Now leaving the room hungry...really want the lady finger recipe.. Back on the gluten free so those look like something I may can replicate


I didn't get the text... Want to pm it to me or email?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Crotuknitlady said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> You are killing me with these recipes. OMG! What to do first.
> 
> ...


Hi Geegie, what are your projects? What are you knitting?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> GUESS WHAT? I DID IT!!!! all blooming 6 boleros done and only 4 days late lol
> 
> i promise to post pics once i have done the buttons.........already got next project ready...white hoodies x 2 trimmed with fun fur for xmas 1x22" and 1 x 20"....
> 
> bbl chicks x


Good for you! I'm sure it's a huge relief... So, are you going to get yourself in this predicament again? :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I HAVE FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!
> 
> WE HAVE POWER!!!! WHOOOHOOOO!!! POWER!!!!!


Wow... cool! About time!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dissi, those boleros look wonderful!! Congrats!

Whoohoo.....I'm here!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!
> ...


Lazy like a fox! ;-)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> here we go ladies, all finished and ready to post...
> 
> and can u believe I still have a ball left


Wow, that's a huge feat! You need a picture of all the girls wearing them, all gathered together.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

YAY, Barb's in the house!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yup, and i'm dancing in my seat with my laptop on my lap and casting on my next pair of socks!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Way to go girl!! the place isn't the same if we are not all here.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Way to go girl!! the place isn't the same if we are not all here.....


Absolutely!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, what yarn are you casting on? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, has anyone else made socks with the Araucania Ranco sock yarn besides you? I have not done it yet. Bits

Barb, I know you are a happy woman tonight...heat, lights, tv, internet..lordy, life is good.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barb, what yarn are you casting on? Inquiring minds want to know...


I'm using Plymouth Yarn, Encore Sock, double knitting weight. This pair is for a sister who just wants a pair of bed socks. So I'm using what I have in my stash.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, has anyone else made socks with the Araucania Ranco sock yarn besides you? I have not done it yet. Bits
> 
> Barb, I know you are a happy woman tonight...heat, lights, tv, internet..lordy, life is good.


Bits....it is GOOD!
I've used the Araucania Ranco to make the purple pair. Nice, real nice.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

where'd everyone go?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Me here!! GUess what????? 

I'm casting on a sock!!! WIsh me luck. =D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay Tania!!. I've got about an inch of ribbing done on the one I just cast on. Away I go!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Tania good luck. Also go on youtube if you have problems. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, you don't need luck.. just read the instructions and follow the leader!!(Barbara!!)

I am sure Bonnie has passed the mantel over to Barbara and said... Go forth young lass, and spread the yarn about socks!!! So that all the knitters of the world will see the goodness of homemade socks!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks!  I'll give my best, let's see! 

Will do Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMFAO! Nina you're too funny!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Follow me my children and I will lead you to a valley full of soft yummy sock yarn.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yay!! I'm doing the cable cast on and am going to rib it mostly.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara How right you are!!!

WEBS!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm here I need to go back to9 634 to catch up, see you soon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome home Tracy!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have finally caught up I tried earlier on my phone as hubby had a late golf game he was on the computer I didn't want to whinge and let on how much I am online lately......
It is really hard to read the posts on such a small screen so I gave up then I had to go to the Dr's to get a certificate for being off work yesterday so figured it was time to get my B12 checked while I was there.
Then DD no2 said she needed a present for a party tonight then she needed shoes..... All I wanted to do was chat with you guys it was like withdrawal..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Tania your food looks great I don't think we really have much here that is unique as we have such a melting pot of cultures but I guess with my English background that is my main influence.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Tracy, I am so happy my girls are all grown up and now they are mothers. What is that saying God always gets you back. Yum


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I totally understand the Resort Withdraw. I suffered from it all week! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I HAVE FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!
> 
> WE HAVE POWER!!!! WHOOOHOOOO!!! POWER!!!!!


Congrats that you have power back!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is about time one of them got their licence I think...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicklets, It is time for me to head to my chair alittle R&R before bed. Chat in the morning chicklets. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

have a great restful night Bitsey! See you in the AM


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It is so good to see so many of us here. Keeps running through my head. Hail, hail, the gangs all here. I have been putting my time in on cocoon. Nearly 7 inches. Have to go to 16. Sure love this yarn. Tania, Friday is my bestest night on the tube. All 3 shows are set in NYC. Sort of feels like I am visiting you. What beautiful shots of the night skyline. I visited my sister in N.J. once and went across the Varazanno Narrows bridge. Anyway so on Friday night I will be visiting your fair city.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> HI everyone..
> 
> Since we don't do Christmas... (I get to save all that money for other things) we did do all the other major Jewish and secular holidays..
> 
> ...


Since my family came to Aus when I was 2 we have only had the 4 of us at Christmas with a few friends dropping in. I always wanted a big family one. Then when I got married and had dd no 1 my mum and mil provided the food and I cooked it. So for a little while we grew then mum died when DD no 2 was 11 weeks old and then my brother and Dad moved interstate, 2 years ago my Mil died at 64 with dementia so it is just the 4 of us plus my fil drops in for lunch so we are shrinking again.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hopefully today I will get somer knitting done DD has been knitting away on her scarf, she is putting me to shame.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Jess wants me to show you her scarf so far this is only the second scarf she has knitted I think she has pretty good tension for a begginer.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

where's the scarf?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

She certainly does. Soon be ready for maybe SS.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, where in NJ is your sister?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am still here, Tracy her knitting looks wonderful. Beautiful stitches..she looks like she is ready to go. Ok, Now I am really going to my chair. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha, I see it now. I guess I spoke before it loaded! Nice work. You go girl!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

She moved to Virginia but lived in Cranford.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry Barb sometimes I do the quick reply then i have to add it later. She is following a pattern for Tom Bakers Dr Who scarf, Alberta you are right now she needs to learn to purl lol, She did cast on by herself this time.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, who moved to Virginia? I am getting lost here.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

She started a cleaning service and became a millionaire. Can't hold that against her can I?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My sister. Remember I told you, but she isn't close to you.


Bitsey said:


> Alberta, who moved to Virginia? I am getting lost here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> She started a cleaning service and became a millionaire. Can't hold that against her can I?


no you can't! I could use her cleaning services right now. House is filthy from not having any power. Dust! Dog hair! Laundry! The dishes are done, I hand washed those all week. I don't mind washing dishes.

Oh and the food I had to throw out. Sickening. But my fridge is nice and shiny!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy, next time photo it on a light color BG. Now that she is changing color it would show up very well.



trasara said:


> Jess wants me to show you her scarf so far this is only the second scarf she has knitted I think she has pretty good tension for a begginer.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The first picture was two hours ago this one I just took,

sorry it's sideways...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Jess is doing a fabulous job! It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

She would have 5 or 6 crews on the road everyday. Each crew could do 5 homes a day. I was in awe of her accomplishments. She bought a 3 flat and went to Va and paid cash for a farm. Then she sold that farm and built a gorgeous place in Farmville Va.



Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > She started a cleaning service and became a millionaire. Can't hold that against her can I?
> ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think if I had a cleaner I would clean before they came...lol what I really need is a gardener as I ove beautiful gardens just notthe work involved.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

2 hours ago!!! She is fast.



trasara said:


> The first picture was two hours ago this one I just took,
> 
> sorry it's sideways...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The scarf is great. she does knit really nicely.. you got to teach her purl.. then she really can start playing... does she know how to cast on?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, she does that too. (garden) Even does a lot of speeches to garden clubs. She is a water color artist too. Tries to help me become one too. I tell her I am an artist in my own way. A fiber artist.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I showed her the first couple of stitches and she did the rest herself, now she can knit it is easier to pick up the cast on (cable cast on)Purl is next..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

She even has a full set of her own needles as my FIL brought my MIls knitting bag over a few months ago I have heaps of needles so I told her they can be hers so she loves them because they were her Nan's.
I'll show you what else was in the bag........


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

These old knitting Nancy's were at the bottom of the bag!!
They belonged to my hubby he had them when he was little(He is 46 now) I have them on my bookshelf They are antiques I told him... You can't get wooden cotton reels anymore.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WOW!! Tracy I had those when I was a child and you know how long ago that was. Maybe in the 1930's.



trasara said:


> These old knitting Nancy's were at the bottom of the bag!!
> They belonged to my hubby he had them when he was little(He is 46 now) I have them on my bookshelf They are antiques I told him... You can't get wooden cotton reels anymore.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My Dad made me one before I got a doll shaped one.I have no idea what happened to them, them girls both have a doll shaped one each.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't you think these were the forerunner to nifty knitters?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Everyone!! 

Check out who came to live with us?!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok Chicks with Sticks. I need to get some sleep as I haven't been sleeping so good all week. Busy day tomorrow, laundry, cleaning the house, and a B-Day party for Poppy in the afternoon! I love that I got to knit with real light tonight, I cast on that sock and have about 4" done down the leg! whoohoo! I'm back!

Have a great night!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

U 2 Barbara.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! Kat is adorable. Bonnie did a fantastic job!! And a quilt and pillow for Kat and Mia to snuggle together! Way too sweet!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Love those green eyes on Kat! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

city they are so cute. Bet Mia loves him.her.



citynenanyc said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> Check out who came to live with us?!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How sweet! Great job Bonnie, I bet Mia loves her.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mia LOVES her already! She's holding on to her. She was putting her to bed.... 

She tells her "Good night! Sweet dreams!"


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did you know she was coming or was it a suprise?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It was a total surprise!!! Warmed me right up! I'm so grateful!

Thank you Bonnie!! Mia thanks you so much too!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful to recieve a suprise!! You are very sweet Bonnie.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Amazing! She's so talented and sweet!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel so lucky to have you all for my friends.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, that was so adorable to do ... and what a great surprise... I am sure the whole family was all excited when you opened the package...

How utterly adorable!!!


Mia seems to have the bestest friend now!!! and the baby quilt.. I love it!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh yeah! She won't let me touch her! The picture I took on the chair was a split second shot! You can see her hand in the picture already! She was screaming! Miiiiiiine! 

THANK YOU!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

well I have eaten for the first time in 36 hours It was the best vegemite toast I have had in ages, thank goodness that bug has passed. Knitting did you try Vegemite when you were here?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> How sweet! Great job Bonnie, I bet Mia loves her.


She said it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Vegemite... OMG.. I forgot about that... I used to eat it in school.. didn't have it in Australia.. almost brought it.. then decided against it.. brought tim tams (is that what they are called??) instead... 

Americans would never get the taste!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Everyone loves Tim Tams but I have to say I can tke em or leave em, not the first choccie biscuit I would go for. I did buy some yesterday for Hubby and the girls, double choc and caramel, they also had turkish Delight ones but my stomach wasn't up for it.......


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I wasn't that nuts about them either.. they were good.. but I couldn't understand the hype about them...

Americans would never go for vegemite sandwiches... 

Guys, anyone ever hear about vegemite???? Does anyone know what it is besides Tracy and dissi???? 

Bonnie, does your daughter and her family eat that stuff? I wonder...

It takes getting used to..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Funnily enough I love it and my hubby would rather eat Peanut butter and he is an Aussie. It is one of those flavours you either love or hate.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

frogging more than knitting at the moment!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

looks like everyone has gone to bed, sleep well.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, your daughter is doing a good job on her scarf. i know, there are times i'm always starting over on my projects.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am knitting one of Sewbiz's mosaic dishcloths, my focus isn't great as I'm still feeling a bit off but second time round it seems to be working.... 
How are you today Maryrose?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Grrrr! 

Maryrose, I can totally understand what you meant when you knitted backwards! 

I think what we did was turn the tube inside out! 

Starting all over..... but not today!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm doing okay. catching a little cold. i'm still knitting my sock to match the 1st one. crocheting a lapgan forr myself.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh and I love these harmony DPNs!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

those mosiac dishcloths look hard to do.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, are they from knitpicks?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Not hard just keep swapping colours every 2 rows the pattern looks trickier than it is.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i'm just learning to change colors with out tying a knot in my knitting and crocheting


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

when i'm getting too tired, i stop knitting my socks, because that's when i start losing those tiny stitches.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well goodnite ladies, you both take care.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City, what size needles did you get? I have the 5 inch.. brought it from a woman on KP..think I would have rather had the 6 inch.. plus, these are the small ones.. up to 3.25.. eventually I will get the bigger sizes in a 6 inch length.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Maryrose, the Harmonies are from Knit Picks. I picked them up when I went to Rhinebeck. I should have just bought an entire set. I really like them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Harmony needles are called knit pro over here I have the little 2.75mm dpn amd the 4mm straight needles they are so comfy to knit with.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

ahhhh frogging again .


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got the symphonie laminated wood circs and I totally am in love with them.. I got them from Deamores in the UK.. got them in under a week.. free shipping.. and I love love love them.. the points are sharp and the wood is so smooth.. 

I want to try the signatures.. but doubt I will ever buy them.. I also want to try the flat or square ones.. 

I have one or two addi turbos.. I got rid of other metal ones I had.. I don't like metal much.. wood is more to my liking.. and using metal DPNs are a pain.. the yarn keeps slipping.. bamboo or wood for me..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, I frog everything at least 3 times before I am happy. Just ripped out a scarf.. maybe 25 rows or so.. hated the way it was coming out.. kept making mistakes on the YO...ugh.. my first basic lace so I need to concentrate.. waiting for a quiet day...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

look at this baby sweater!!! Gorgeous

http://nevernotknitting.blogspot.com/2011/11/im-sorry.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FlMwFy+%28Never+Not+Knitting%29


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

i have mostly metal and some plastic(they were mum's so they are old) I hate using plastic the tips are not sharp enough I will eventually replace them.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been knitting with my hiya hiya metal set for a while now. I really like them. I have two addi's one that I"m using right now..... which by the way feel enormous in my hand now! They're a US10. I was using US2 dpn's. 

I was in a shop on 75th street..... Woolie something... They had a Plymouty Yarns needle set there. It was SO nice! She also sells signatures. But they're so expensive!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I had never thought much about needles til Ifound KP


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My first set was Lantern Moon straight needles and now I am sorry I brought them.. too much $$$ and I really don't like them much... Can't explain why I don't like them much.. just don't... and I don't use them anymore.. only circ and DPNS...

This is what happens when you hang out with your rich knitter Sis in law.. she teaches you the finer things in knitting!!!! :evil: :hunf:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

where do you keep your needles I have my sraight ones in a crystal vase next to my knitting baskets in the lounge and the rest in a basket.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So heres mia still walking around with Kat and pillow and quilt


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

how cute!!!! She is gorgeous Tania.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have all my straight needles in a vase I picked up at a consignment store. I got these little pencil cases at Michael's, they have a zipper. I keep dpn's together, crochet hooks in another and small notions in another. 

I have two project bags... one is a repurposed Netbook case and the other is a little purse thing I picked up at Tuesday Mornings. It has a bunch of polka dots. That case has two zippered compartments. I have been keeping the Harmonies in the one side and the working yarn in the other....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww Thank you Tracy!  You're all good looking people yourselves! You're all so pretty! 

She refuses to go to bed without me. LOL I"m not ready! She wants to be the boss of me, I know it. lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

haha! she certainly knows her own mind does she boss Chris around?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She sure does! Lay down! COme here! Give me water! Don't touch that! LOL She bosses us all around!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

At least no one will push her around..
what are you making at the moment?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was working on the sock til i started knitting backwards.... I gave up quick. 

I started another pair of those pocketbook slippers. Ilike them  Someone claimed the second pair I made.... I had her put them on for pics this morning... check it out


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

There great! 
i have that pattern saved in my favourites file to make one day...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This is what I have done in the last couple of hours, it is one of Bonnie's patterns.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

This is how I store my stuff..

Since we travel alot, I found these great pouches at Walmart for $2.50 each.. couldn't believe it.. everything is color coordinated... I have my crochet hooks (including Tunisian ones) in the yellow.. The green has circs, fixed and odd sizes.. The blue and orange have my notions.. and the dark green/gray have my DPNs and small straights (10inches) .. and you can see the others... 

It's great.. quick to pack 

I love that baby girl of yours.. She will grow up to be something!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So cool Tracy. So you carry the color along? It looks like two colors.... You knit so nice.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So much easier to just take a pix and post it.. I keep them in the bottom drawer of my night table right near my desk.(my desk is in the bedroom)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You are so organised Nina, You put me to shame... It's Bonnies pattern that makes the knitting look good but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nah, I am just so attached to my knitting stuff, I don't want it to be far away and I want easy access to it, if we have to travel.. that's all...I dont want to have to start looking for stuff and organizing.. then I will forget something and not be happy!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Follow me my children and I will lead you to a valley full of soft yummy sock yarn.


And warm, cozy feet... :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

here are my baskets!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Everybody, just checking in before bed. Hubby was on the computer this evening...

I'm so happy that Mia loves the kitty...I had the hardest time just being quiet about it, so it could be a surprise when the mail arrived. Once the Cat was made and dressed, I realized she needed a doll blanket and then a pillow...little girls love to put their dollys to bed.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So cool Tracy. So you carry the color along? It looks like two colors.... You knit so nice.


It's only garter st and no carrying colors. You drop one at the beginning of the row and just knit and slip with one color. Every two rows you drop one color and use the other. It's so easy.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi Everybody, just checking in before bed. Hubby was on the computer this evening...
> 
> I'm so happy that Mia loves the kitty...I had the hardest time just being quiet about it, so it could be a surprise when the mail arrived. Once the Cat was made and dressed, I realized she needed a doll blanket and then a pillow...little girls love to put their dollys to bed.


how was your day?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I will say good night to you all, Mum's taxi needs to do drop offs...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow you are leaving before we sign off???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm back but you will all be in the land of nod


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh and I love these harmony DPNs!


I knew you would! And I just bought the Knitters Pride cubics in the dpns. Square dpns. I like them!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I got the symphonie laminated wood circs and I totally am in love with them.. I got them from Deamores in the UK.. got them in under a week.. free shipping.. and I love love love them.. the points are sharp and the wood is so smooth..
> 
> I want to try the signatures.. but doubt I will ever buy them.. I also want to try the flat or square ones..
> 
> I have one or two addi turbos.. I got rid of other metal ones I had.. I don't like metal much.. wood is more to my liking.. and using metal DPNs are a pain.. the yarn keeps slipping.. bamboo or wood for me..


The signatures are nice, I tried them at Rhinebeck. If they didn't cost so much, i know i would have bought them. They are nicely sharp, light weight. Just wonderful in the hands. But the cost chased me away.

I love my Harmonies. I have them in circular and dpns. I also have the Nickel plated in both as well. I love them. I just bought some knitters pride cubics in the dpns. Really nice. I only got three sizes, 0, 1, 2. That's what I seem to use the most so that's what I got.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning. Now I've caught up with everyone. Slept good last night, nice going to bed warm and waking up warm. Nice having power! We are all so spoiled. Just a few towns away, Belchertown, is still without power. 

Lots of laundry to do today. Also Poppy's party this afternoon. I'm taking my knitting and sitting in a corner! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I refuse to show you how my needles and stuff are stored. I'm a disaster area! I have a "craft room" in the basement....OMG, if and when you all come, I promise to straighten up before you get here!!!! I call it my organized mess!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all... Dh and I actually had a nite out... Just the two of us... nO BALLGAME! 


He actually bought me a new knitting chair... Can't wait to get it set up so I can show you a pic...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning asll, just got packages ready to mail. Send the scarf to Knitting and Dissi was looking for sock yarn. Busy morning waiting for the tables to be delivered. Then after lunch on to my friends house for sock knitting. Bits


Barb, I know how that feels...all the dirt from having no electric...probably about three hours and you will be good, besides catching up on laundry.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everybody, just checking in before bed. Hubby was on the computer this evening...
> ...


Hi Tracy, Oops, sorry I missed your question... I could barely keep my eyes open to type the last letter of my last post. We had a pretty ordinary day yesterday! Ran around doing errands all day. Last night I tried to start another mosaic cloth from a chart in my Barbara Walker book, and there is a mistake in the chart. Hope I can figure it out. One whole row is missing. The patterns I wrote for everyone are just transcribed from charts in the BW books. If you want more mosaics and can knit from charts, you can get Mosaic Knitting by Barbara Walker. 157 charts! Her stitch treasuries have a few mosaic charts in them, too. Your cloth looks good so far!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:-( I don't know how to read and knit from charts.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

How is it that I always clear a room? I'm getting a complex.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm here!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning  


Was catching up.........


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok... my turn to clear the room!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm here. Knitting and doing laundry. Mike just left to go get stuff for his Dad's party.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> How is it that I always clear a room? I'm getting a complex.


LOL, I always feel that way too! I was just reading around the board, about what people call "Russian knitting". Just wanted to see what it was.

Reading a chart is easy, Barb, if you realize the chart is a "picture" of the right side of the knitting. Just like any knitting, you start at the first row (on the bottom) and it starts from the right and moves left, just like the first row you would work. Then you turn and work back, but you are looking at the back side on your even numbered rows-- so you do the opposite of the charted symbols for those rows-- and work from left to right. For instance, if the chart has all knit sts for row 2, you will work across doing all purl sts from the back, (so that your front side will have the knit sts shown on the chart). You must remember the chart is only for the front side. And it moves from right to left, back to right, then back to left, and so on, just like your real knitting.

It's easy if you remember a chart is just a virtual image of your knitting.

You should try it. For me it's so much easier than to try and keep my place in the midst of lines of written out knitting instructions. _Especially_ complicated instructions like lace, cables and colorwork. (Obviously you don't need a chart for simple stockinette and garter).


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I love to teach a chart reading class. We start with a simple Feather and Fan lace. I love explaining it and seeing everyone's lights turn on!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that is what I need. A chart reading class.

Maybe Webs will have one. I'll have to check it out. If not, I'm coming to Mississippi Bonnie!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I must be insane, I have now got 3 wips on the needles. The baby cocoon for my brother's step daughter, the next pair of socks for my list of people, and now I've cast on a "stump" cover. For Karen's leg. She needs it bigger than a sock because it will go over what's left of the calf and knee. But this is an easy project.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

HI, im here...I wont be signing up for anything like that marathon again! not in such a short time anyway...Went and did my duty at the poppy stand for 3 and a half hours, then went to LYS where my christmas present was waiting for me.... I got some pretty bamboo that didnt break the budget...shhhhh! DBF says he doesnt mind me spending money on wool, as long as i stop soon cos my stackers are nearing the ceiling!

Bonfire night tonite...
Yes I know what vegemite is, we also have marmite which is a beef derivitive i think....i dont like either, love my peanut butter....and Jam, fresh strawberry jam, which i havent made in such a long time.....I dont do half the things i used to do when my kids were little, everything was home made then, pickles, jams, cakes biscuits and meals...where did the time go?

Time for a nap before getting ready for the party, ive even cheated with the food, although dd #2 is making chilli in the slow cooker...

cya later chicks, will have photos of bonfire and peeps... about 20 expected


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a great time at the bonfire! I love bonfires so I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> that is what I need. A chart reading class.
> 
> Maybe Webs will have one. I'll have to check it out. If not, I'm coming to Mississippi Bonnie!


Sounds good! When you get enough of that weather, come on down! It's beautiful down here...

Ask at Webs if they will offer a chart reading class. It may be a lace class, from charts... Or cabling or whatever.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I must be insane, I have now got 3 wips on the needles.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If that's insane then they better come take me away... you don't want to know how many WIPs (and UFOs) I have hanging around. I even forget about things myself, until I find them again. :XD:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm happy this way, I grab a wip bag and off I go! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Bonfire night tonite...
> Time for a nap before getting ready for the party, ive even cheated with the food, although dd #2 is making chilli in the slow cooker...
> 
> cya later chicks, will have photos of bonfire and peeps... about 20 expected


That sounds great! Can't wait to see your photos. Have a good nap so you can stay up late... :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

all the neighbors are out working on clean up. I can hear a ton of chain saws going!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm happy this way, I grab a wip bag and off I go! LOL


Yup, got to have a bag of emergency knitting to grab when going out the door... I'm almost paranoid of being thrust into a boring situation somewhere, or something where I'm required to WAIT, and not have some knitting to entertain myself. My brain doesn't like that. I'm very impatient without something for my hands to do.

Socks are a great portable project. That's why the Sampler Socks I made were WIPs for two years...I only used them as my 'grab and go' project. It's good to have a sock on the needles at all times for this purpose-- emergency knitting in your car! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> all the neighbors are out working on clean up. I can hear a ton of chain saws going!


The sound of the aftermath...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm almost done putting my swap package together. There is one more item I want to get for it. I just hope my swapee like it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok so where is the mosic pattern that you gave out, bonnie? I must have missed that page from all the pages I have to read.. Just this morning I had 4 pages to catch up with.
Barbara if you are going to Miss I am too...

I have, for the first time ever, 5 wip... 5 I usually do one at a time.. How did I get 5?????? And I feel like I have to finish them all NOW.. I look at them and can't decide which to do first...

One has to be sent to my daughter and with Christmas mailing happening I want it to get there quickly, but still have 1/2 scarf to go for my SIL.
My BFF in MA. needs a scarf ASAP with what is going on there... I also want to make aspecial one for her cause I hope she asks me to make a bunch for her shop.. She probably can sell really nice ones for 150 - 200 bucks... that would be nice...

I have a simple lace scarf I promised another friend in AZ.. She wanted a black lacey scarf cause it never gets that cold here... so I am doing lace for the second time in my life.. First time was a fiasco...

Then I have the socks I need done by the 17th for my other friend in AZ birthday...

and my mom's entrelac shawl.. which i hope I made the measurements right.. I can't frog it again ... It will kill me... and don't say.. what doesn't kill you only makes you strong!!!!

One thing you guys have to understand.. that if I post a pix of something,, that is what I want you to see... You have to see my desk and what's under it to know that I am not organized in anyway.. I just have this need to be able to know that I can grab stuff and get out fast, if I have to...

Well got to read the rest of my mail...

so weird how the snow falls, devastates everything, the sun comes out and all thats left is the mess.. Sounds like the perfect murder... Use an icicle!!!! No murder weapon!!!

Later Chickies


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Icicles. Hmmm....food for thought. I know a few people I could...ooops...thinking out loud!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sounds like the perfect murder... Use an icicle!!!! No murder weapon!!!
> 
> Later Chickies


Ha, ha, ha... what a devious mind...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It would be a great episode for one of those detective shows...

I was out shoveling the snow.. I don't know what happened to him... the back door was open.. I was in the front yard... duh!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I should stay home and sew today, but for some strange reason I am thinking about going out shopping for my swap pal. I need to sew something for her, too, so it's a toss-up...

I sent the "costume" dress off to the owner of the costume company yesterday, so we'll see what she thinks. She was aware that some of the fabrics "gum up" the sewing machines so that was nice that I didn't have to explain it to her.

I think I figured out what that missing row needed to be on my current mosaic chart. Got to try it out...

Knitting I posted a link to one mosaic pattern online, and then wrote out two more patterns myself. These are not in chart format, they are written out in words, since I can't upload a chart. Give me a second to find them and I'll post the links. If you ever need to find them later, go to my profile and look through the topics I've created.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27427-1.html a great one for AZ...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20247-1.html looks like trees or bodybuilders!

http://www.kaylaksthriftyways.com/free-knit-pattern-checker-square-garter-dishcloth/
This one is real picnic-y...

TRY these-- they are super easy and make the best kitchen cloths!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I need to drag myself away from here to accomplish anything today! Will check back in with you chicks later...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie,, It's a great way to start colorways (?) is that what you call it??? I love patterns like that.. but never did anything more involved than stripes... lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok Chicks, furniture was delivered. Boy they make furniture very big these days. A friend who was moving came by to say goodbye. That was the whole morning, of course we had to clean. Now sitting down reading resort, thinking about sewing. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

so tired already but the last of the sausage rolls are in....I never feel like ive cooked enough, oh well, they can fill up on baked potato and chilli, or baked beans, and cheese....ive been in the house since 2pm this afternoon and i still havent unpacked my wool to squish it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm sitting down for a minute to eat a quick tortilla... I opted to stay home and got involved in repair of the old quilt I bought in TN this summer. It had about 10 holes clean through it, all layers. I've got all that repaired and now I'm going over it re-stitching little seams that have opened. It was entirely pieced by hand, not to mention quilted by hand! It was made in the 30's - 40's, and I have old feedsacks to repair it with. Just got done with the worst part, a 'chewed' looking edge. Lots of patching! But it looks awesome again, and original. My feedsacks are from the same era as the fabs in the quilt, and I'm using the same type of batting. I'll have to show you pictures when I'm done. It doesn't have any amazing design, just randomish piecing and virtually no contrast, but it's charm is the fabrics. It is an AMAZING collection of feedsack prints in wonderful condition. The holes it had weren't from wear, they were eated by mice, apparently. Strangely, the quilt isn't stained. Mice usually stain a quilt too.

I have another quilt in progress, that was from some big fan blocks a friend gave me when her grandmother died. She never finished her quilt... I bought some reproduction fabric and sashed the blocks, and just need to get it quilted with cotton batting and it will looks pretty much like originally intended.

I'm more of a 'modern' quilt girl, but do love these old feedsack fabrics! I wish they weren't so hard to find.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Back from my friends house and got her started on socks. Gosh the whole world will be making socks. Love it. Going on a road trip on Monday, looking for a new Christmas tree....and maybe some yarn. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> so tired already but the last of the sausage rolls are in....I never feel like ive cooked enough, oh well, they can fill up on baked potato and chilli, or baked beans, and cheese....ive been in the house since 2pm this afternoon and i still havent unpacked my wool to squish it!


Jo, you probably made enough. Now sit back and enjoy the bonfire! Here, people always bring something when they come, so that helps to round out the food supply.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The quilts sound so lovely.. I love all quilts.. all the work and design that go into them are just so beautiful. 

With quilting it seems you can really let your imagination run wild. 

Please remember to post pix....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd love to see that old quilt too. so yes, please post a pic when you are done.

Back to doing laundry. Party is over. I got out before they started to clean up!! Yes, I am a bitch!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, did the in-laws help to contribute towards the food? I hope your hubby was not stuck with paying for all of that. Bits

Yes Sewbiz, please do post pics of your quilt.

Maybe tomorrow I will be ready to post pics of the tote in progress. It is just about ready to put together.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes the inlaws pitched in. Mike picked up some stuff, and they picked up some stuff. I did nothing!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Everything worked out. That is wonderful. Now you have all of tomorrow at home with electric and yarn and good stuff to eat. Wonderful Wonderful. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all... Gee had to wait til hubby got off the computer.
I finished My dishcloth last night , just fixing up the ends and will post a pic.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see it Tracy.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Here you go, Marching Trees, knitted by me pattern by Bonnie.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful Tracy.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, 
Charts aren't hard Barb, but I find I like written out intructions better.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, that is nice.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tracy that is beautiful. That one would be hard to wash dishes with...I might have to frame that one. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They look good sitting on the sink!! I'll use it for wiping benches etc use the dishbrush for the dishes besides I have a dishwasher..


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

yes, i agree, too pretty to use as a dish cloth.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to make more! I love that you can wash them and they don't go slimey and smelly like the disposable ones.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just finished up with the church bazaar. Very nice day for it and good crowd. I worked the bake sale booth and when it wasn't too busy I was able to knit. It is great to take along a small carry bag with a project in it. Got several inches done. There was another lady there also knitting a hat. Then she took out a round, flat disc and began to whip thread around as she turned the disc around. Curiousity got me. Asked what she was doing. Said she was making braid. Like chokers etc. that young ones like today. Fascinating!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Here you go, Marching Trees, knitted by me pattern by Bonnie.


Pretty, Tracy! It should get better and better as it's washed, too... :-D


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Glad you had a good day Alberta! Did you sell all your goodies?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> There was another lady there also knitting a hat. Then she took out a round, flat disc and began to whip thread around as she turned the disc around. Curiousity got me. Asked what she was doing. Said she was making braid. Like chokers etc. that young ones like today. Fascinating!!


This is interesting. I was thinking maybe she was tatting...??


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have to pick up DD I'll be back.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I think I'm done with the quilt. Everytime I look at it closer I find more spots that need reinforcing, so I'm done looking for right now!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

No real "plan" to the piecing, just a great collection of fabrics!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Sewbiz, that is beautiful. I remember my mother's mother made me and my sister floursack dresses and peacan picking bags out of floursacks. One day I will take pics of the slips she made us. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I wonder if some of those pieces were pieces of fabric left from making clothes.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That quilt is beautiful. Just love it! I love that it has no rhyme or reason. It makes the best. I collect Polish Pottery, every piece is different. No matching patterns. I just love stuff like that. Especially the quilt. Antiques!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Some of us need to remember to set our clocks back tonight. Think I will get an extra hour of sleep? NOT! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No she wasn't tatting. The thread was on little plastic bobbins. There were slits in the disc and she just moved bobbins from one slot to another. She didn't get it out until almost closing time. I might find out who she is. She lives in our town. I just really want to see her do it. I did see one of the braided cords she was working on. Oh well, I can't do everything. but crafty things simply amaze me. Sold nearly everything. Think we had one plate of cookies and a couple pumpkin breads left. Not bad.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie, is there anything you don't do? The repairs are very well done. I had a mouse problem once. Ate a hole in a quillow. I have to patch it someday. It is across a seam line so it will be a challenge. But I fixed her. Lured her with peanut butter in a spring trap. That will teach her.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Alberta, I hope all is well with you. Sitting and watching the tube and tomorrow back to my tote. Did you finish the cocoon? I have never made one. Hope to finish this bag by Tuesday. Monday a road trip..looking for a new tree for christmas. Has it gotten really cold where you are? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, I knew that I knew what that woman was doing at your bazaar. She was making pom-poms. Did you say she was knitting hats? If she was that is what she was doing. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie that quilt is beautiful.. what I love is that you can make a mish mash of different things and it still comes out beautiful...great job patching it up.. can't tell at all...you even got fabric that matches, great!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey girl. Cocoon not finished, but going like a house a fire. Has to be 16 inches, then I stsrt decreasing. Bu8t it is so pretty. Love this yarn. It is Bernat Jaquard. Self patterning. It looks like I sopent hours bent over a chart, but I just knit and the yarn does its thing.



Bitsey said:


> Hey Alberta, I hope all is well with you. Sitting and watching the tube and tomorrow back to my tote. Did you finish the cocoon? I have never made one. Hope to finish this bag by Tuesday. Monday a road trip..looking for a new tree for christmas. Has it gotten really cold where you are? Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Pictures, Alberta.. don't forget Pictures!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...love the quilt! makes me remember the ones left from my grandmother who died before i was born...

of course, they were loved a little too much..and lost long ago...

but i think knowing her youngest granddaughter wore it out would have been okay with her...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

soooooo, i am a little put out this evening....

after spending my money and time getting together gifts for my sil, bil, neice, great neice, 2 nephews and their wives....my sil has anounced that we will not exchange gifts this christmas...it is going to be "too tight"

ugh!!!!

i could've had a nice something with the money i can't get back


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Save the gifts for birthdays, and /or other people.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh, she cut that out years ago...and they were all personizd things....i will be able to gift some of them to others...its just that they are finacially blessed way beyond the rest of us...and do you know how unchristmaslike it feels when you don't exchange anything...

the kids are teens..but they will miss it..and we still have to gift to the grandparents, who feel awkward opening alone (she did this once before years ago...it did not go well then)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am sorry...i think i just WANT to stay ugly about this a few more minutes, lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Off and on here ladies. Watching a movie and knitting. And of course the never ending loads of laundry! Almost done for the night, will finish the laundry tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, you just go right ahead and get it out of your system


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i wuv you bits, lol

but not so sure about my sil...grrrrrrr


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just do not worry about it and be a bigger person than she is. Frankly, if you have already purchased the gifts, go ahead and give them to their children. The heck with her. Frankly, if you really wanted to be BAD give everyone their gifts except her, and just explain that when you got her message you had not gotten hers yet, so you just stopped shopping. Oh, well. Oh, I can get really really nasty.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OSG, isn't it about the gift giving not exchanging..

If I were you.. I would still give them all the gifts you purchased and be done with it...

I know I don't do Christmas.. but to me, it's all about the giving.. so what if she doesn't want to do it.. You already did it.. so go all the way with it... 

What can she do??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't want to play the devil's advocate here, but OSG I have to ask. What makes you think/feel that they are finacially blessed? Do you truly know what the financial situation of that household is?

I ask, because my in-laws think Mike and I are rolling in the dough. Mike is self employed (when working) and we own 3 other houses besides the one we live in. We rent out apartments, 2 units per house). BUT, what most do not understand, that means I have mortgages to pay, insurance to pay, upkeep, maintenance, water & sewage bills....snow plowing, lawn up keep. Tons of expenses to go with it. We do not make any money on these places yet. Not until we sell them. In the mean time, Mike works when he can, and I work full time to keep the roof over our own heads. 

I just don't want you to be upset. Maybe there is a reason you are not aware of.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and Barbara, if you are right, what better time to give gifts to them but when they are hurting and think they won't have a Christmas this year... what a great surprise the gifts would be!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Just do not worry about it and be a bigger person than she is. Frankly, if you have already purchased the gifts, go ahead and give them to their children. The heck with her. Frankly, if you really wanted to be BAD give everyone their gifts except her, and just explain that when you got her message you had not gotten hers yet, so you just stopped shopping. Oh, well. Oh, I can get really really nasty.


and Bits, you arent nasty just stinky!!!!! :twisted: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree. Give the gifts anyway. It will warm your heart. If there is an underlying problem for them, then you will be the blessed one for making Christmas for their family.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not rolling in dough, but we do manage to get by. We do have more than some, and yet we have less than others. I think we even out. In any case, I try to do my part to help others when I can.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OSG...if your sil is just being a B***ch, then let her. But don't take it out on the children. They are the ones who will feel it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I need to shut up now.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Stinky? Who me? No, never, just a total absolute B----! If fact the last time I saw one of my brother-in-laws he said so sweetly, well, susie we hope to see you real soon. (they have been invited down here about ten times). I said, oh, maybe in 5 or 6 years. Absolutely a B----! And I have not lost a single night's sleep over it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, barb, barb...we all feel the same.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ba... yes, they are still blessed...she does this when she wants to get or give something bigger than the budget bil allows her...

i would go ahead and give, but i did that last time and it made a couple uncomfortable (nephews and spouses) will just tuck them in the car just in case and not worry about it...

20 years in the family has taught me how to deal...just really bummed for the youngest ones...they enjoy shopping for each other...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maybe Bits, but I usually open my mouth and insert foot.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's always the younger members of the family who feel it the most. Sad.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and to clarify...we dropped down to 5-10 dollar happies, or something handcrafted with love after last time...

but i am thru with it now...

thanks for letting me vent...

SO...what's on the needles tonite? for me it is a scarflet with a big wooden button to attach


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

then i have to go thru my tuesday morning yarn...yes, they had a ton today!

sewbiz...i did not clean them out...but i bought some _______ colored ________ for _______(hint hint, lol)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

did we ever decide about the reveal? i am so add tonite


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

agggghhhhhh... i ran everyone off...shoulda remembered what my dad always says...If you cant say anything good, then don't say anything at all....

sorry all


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what kind of yarn did you get?

I've got socks on the needles, a baby cocoon, and I call it a stump cover/sock. For my sisters leg.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't run anywhere except to the basement to change the dryer! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Angela you scored yarn...you lucky devil. Well, maybe on Monday I will get to score some. I can't wait. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i bought 6 skeins of wool, hand dyed (its still in car so cant remember the names)

and 2 skeins of cotton...

I think i ended up with about 32 yards for average of a dollar a yard...

all hand dyed


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

also ran by big lots...what a waste...none of it matched, and all was REALLY fuzzed...

cant imagine what it would look like after a wash


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

off to work a bit...later, chicks


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey girl, I had better see some socks from you. I now have almost 4 inches on #2 sock. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey girl, I had better see some socks from you. I now have almost 4 inches on #2 sock. Bits


thanksgiving!..will have time now i don't have so many to shop for, lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the tuesday morning yarn that Bonnie and Nina picked up for me. So nice. I love the socks I made. I almost don't want to give them away! But they are for one of my little sisters and i'm a mush!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I need to find a tuesday morning in Arizona.. I know where every single one is in Vegas!!!! lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I bet you can find one up there. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Go to the Tuesday Morning web page and click on locator and then put in your zip...add what ever mileage you want it to go.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the closest one is in West Hartford. Just over an hour away. I might have to go for a ride one day.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The one I went to also had some nice glasses which I purchased. They had a few Christmas decorations. But it was a fun shop to go through. They had some nice things that could be given for gifts. They had nice knives for the kitchen. I think you would have fun there. Also see what else is there while you are shopping...Maybe another shop to go into.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, time for me to head to my easy chair and alittle R&R and then bed. Chat with you ladies in the am. Knitting has been very quiet this evening also sewbiz. Well, I hope they know that they are missed greatly. Goodnight. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm back, what is they say OSG just as well you can choose your friends as you can't choose your family!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, I would call them first and check if they have yarn... before you drive to Hartford...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Me too, heading for bed. If I don't get my beauty sleep I turn into a bear!!

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

night all, hope you got your cleaning caught up barb..how do your tables look Bitsey!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I wonder if some of those pieces were pieces of fabric left from making clothes.


I'm sure of it! And lots were actual clothes...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Some of us need to remember to set our clocks back tonight. Think I will get an extra hour of sleep? NOT! LOL


Oh, YAY! I forgot about that. Thank you Barb, what a gift!

You all have been chatting away while I've been _sewing a secret gift for my swap pal..._ I'll have to read up to where you are, and then I will show you a picture of our new doggie...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie, is there anything you don't do? The repairs are very well done. I had a mouse problem once. Ate a hole in a quillow. I have to patch it someday. It is across a seam line so it will be a challenge. But I fixed her. Lured her with peanut butter in a spring trap. That will teach her.


Thanks, Alberta... with all the FABRIC going on in this quilt, I can't even find my own patches. I have to look at the back side to find them.

When you get rid of one mouse, there are legions more ready to take their place... sigh. I hate mice. So destructive. I need better cats. One of mine is so old he's about ready to buy the farm, and the other one is so fat she can't move too fast anymore.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Save the gifts for birthdays, and /or other people.


I agree! Return what you can, use the rest as gifts for someone else, and if those fail, wait til their birthdays. I have had family do that to me before, too. Why don't they open their mouths sooner?

OR you could just embarass them by giving the gifts to them anyway, saying that you had already bought them before her "announcement".


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> ..and we still have to gift to the grandparents, who feel awkward opening alone (she did this once before years ago...it did not go well then)


In that case, propose drawing ONE name each, so the grandparents don't have to open alone and no one else needs to buy but one gift.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Just do not worry about it and be a bigger person than she is. Frankly, if you have already purchased the gifts, go ahead and give them to their children. The heck with her. Frankly, if you really wanted to be BAD give everyone their gifts except her, and just explain that when you got her message you had not gotten hers yet, so you just stopped shopping. Oh, well. Oh, I can get really really nasty.


Ha, ha... I LOVE this idea.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> 20 years in the family has taught me how to deal...just really bummed for the youngest ones...they enjoy shopping for each other...


Why does one family member get to dictate for all the rest? Ok, she's made her announcement that she is not giving gifts. That doesn't mean the kids can't give to each other and anyone else who wants to give a gift. Just work around her... She may not enjoy it, but if everyone else does, I say go for it.

And you definitely can't have the grandparents opening gifts alone. Older people especially don't like the younger ones spending money to get them things they don't really need or want. My Dad used to send my gifts BACK TO ME from across the country, just because he didn't want me spending the money.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> then i have to go thru my tuesday morning yarn...yes, they had a ton today!
> 
> sewbiz...i did not clean them out...but i bought some _______ colored ________ for _______(hint hint, lol)


Did they get a new shipment of yarn at Tuesdays?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I think i ended up with about 32 yards for average of a dollar a yard...


Huh? 32 yards of yarn in 8 skeins?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> also ran by big lots...what a waste...none of it matched, and all was REALLY fuzzed...
> 
> cant imagine what it would look like after a wash


The yarn at Big Lots turns my stomach. I don't even want to touch it. I'm a really bad yarn snob.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> The one I went to also had some nice glasses which I purchased. They had a few Christmas decorations. But it was a fun shop to go through. They had some nice things that could be given for gifts. They had nice knives for the kitchen. I think you would have fun there. Also see what else is there while you are shopping...Maybe another shop to go into.


Sometimes they have really nice dolls-- Madame Alexander. Not that I have anyone to buy a doll for.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well... there was my mile long litany of replies to all the pages I missed whilst sewing. I wish I could show you the fun thing I was making... ooooh but it's such a secret, I wouldn't dare tell. But I love it.

So, all of you have gone to bed except maybe Knitting... 

Here is our sweet big puppy, Sophie. She stuck.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sophie's biggest challenge (and ours) is learning "down" and then "stay" in the house. She wants to wander around restlessly, sniffing and sniffing. Drives us nuts. But she was being a good girl in these pictures.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm here Bonnie, just catching up with the posts. Don't forget to turn clocks back!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Alberta!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok guys.. this is what I have been doing all weekend...

so check it out. .for my SIL overseas...

Sofie is a pretty puppy.. big but really pretty...

I think OSG should just give the gifts and SIL be damned!!!! Don't mess with Christmas, that's what I say!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

cute pup


re: sil and drawing names...tried that...she says her family has 7, while we are only 4, so it wouldn't work out...

re: yardage...its still in the car...but i know two skeins had almost 300 yards...and the rest were 100 plus...brain is too fried to remember at the moment...because:

I HAVE FINALLY FINISHED MY PROJECT WHOOP WHOOP!!

now i can get it to usm by the deadline so i will officially be through with that...and can get back to knitting in the evenings (big sigh of relief here)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

like the scarf and hat...nice work


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

idk if it is a new shipment...but it was a small batch there...i hit it pretty hard...

i was on county line


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok guys.. this is what I have been doing all weekend...
> 
> so check it out. .for my SIL overseas...


Beautiful hat and scarf. It only took you the weekend to do this?? Amazing.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The scarf took a day and half the hat another day and half... so there.. just the scarf I started yesterday.. was determined to finish it so that I can send the uggs etc with the scarf to them.

I guess we need to check out tuesdays again!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The scarf took a day and half the hat another day and half... so there.. just the scarf I started yesterday.. was determined to finish it so that I can send the uggs etc with the scarf to them.
> 
> I guess we need to check out tuesdays again!!!


Wow, that's still really fast for a scarf! It's three times the knitting as the hat. Scarves take me forever. They feel like a marathon.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Guess I'm going to sign off. Alberta never made it back from reading all the messages... she probably read herself sleepy! 

See you all tomorrow... One hour backwards (except for you, Knitting.)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Night kiddo! Sleep well!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

all by myselfffff!! I would sing it but nobody deserves to suffer that torture!!! I am back I disappeared as I had to take DD#2 to a concert her band were playing this afternoon at a local Hall with another band as a fundraising concert for disabled people to have good quality musical instruments and help run the buses that take them on day trips, It was a really nice way to spend a sunday afternoon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Tracy. Or should I say Good Evening? 

I'm up really early, bad night for sleep for some reason. I've already started the laundry. This will be a treat getting to chat with you for a bit! I hope you are around.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, you doggie Sophie is beautiful. Just beautiful. Reminds me of my Sally. Sally was a choc lab mix. Same features as your Sophie, smooth, sweet look. Such a great dog she was. Probably the best I've ever had as an adult. (my childhood doggie was Duchess and she was the best ever). I'm so happy for Sophie you decided to keep her. I pray you have many wonderful years together. I just love dogs, big, med, or small. Doesn't matter.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm here it is 10.41pm sunday night.
I thought you were going to have a sleep in!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah, well, that didn't work. Just a rough night I guess. Too much on my mind.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

how late do you usually stay up? I can't stay up late at night anymore. It must be age catching up to me. I used to, but no longer.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You will be glad when the party is over?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Poppy's party was yesterday. I will be glad when winter is over.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did the party go well did he enjoy himself? Isn't it only Autumn?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the party was fine. He enjoyed it.

Autumn never showed up this year. We went from summer to winter. The snow storm we just had dumped over a foot of snow on us. The leaves had not yet dropped from the trees, so the branches were too heavy with the heavy wet snow on them and down they came. Such a mess.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Has it stayed cold or did it warm back up alittle?
we have started to get warmer days so I guess it won't be long before we are moaning about being too hot haha. But I understand you, I hate being cold and hate wearing layers.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The day temps have gotten a little warmer again. Not by much. Enough to melt the snow for the most part. But the nights are freezing. Just some wacky weather. I hate being cold. And once my feet are cold, forget it. I hurt all over and my whole body is cold. I need to move south.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know I can't sleep if my feet are cold that was one of the reasons I wanted to learn to knit socks so I could have some nice warm bed socks the ones you buy are all nylon sweaty things.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i have a pair of heavy hunting socks I wear to bed. I will make myself a pair of bed socks, but i've been so busy knitting everyone else socks, I'm on the bottom of the list.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yours should come out perfect with all the practice you have had...
I really must finish sewing together the little cardigan I have made for my cousins little girl before I start anything else as I need to get it off to England.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

but lately all i'm knitting is socks. and a baby cocoon here and there. I have a list of items i'd like to try, but will probably won't get to them until after the holidays.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I've seen some nice chrissie decs that I would like to make.
I am still fussing over my swaps goodies.. I need to focus.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what are chrissie decs?

I'm still putting my swap goodies together too. I'm almost there, I thought of one or two things I'd like to get, but have to see if I can find one or both.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry Christmas decorations, I forget not everyone gets the Aussie slang words.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Aussies have a tendency to shorten words although I don't do it often some of them slip out lol. :lol:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Funny I am a ring in only an Aussie on paper...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i love it. slang away!

I used to have a friend (many years ago) that lived in Australia. Haven't heard from him in ages and ages. And internet friend, never met in person. We used to exchange small christmas items each year. We would send things we couldn't find in our own country.

Like Smarties here, are sweet little sugar tarts. Fred sent me smarties from there, they are candy coated chocolates. Like our M&Ms. Also sent me a tin of tim tams. I liked them. But I loved the tin they came in. It was funny reading the sayings on the container.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Smarties are good!I think M&M's are dark chocolate and smarties have milk chocolate in them I'm not fussy as they both have the most important ingredient!!! Chocolate.
My Hubby loves Dr Pepper we can get it sometimes in little stores it used to be in the supermarket but it didn't take off I guess, can't say I like it ..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Iced tea has really become popular over the last 5 years I love iced tea.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you can get M&Ms in dark or milk chocolate. Yummy.
Dr Pepper is ok with me. I can take it or leave it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

At the moment I love the mini M&Ms that you use in baking!! and we have just got the almond ones.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

they are all good. Like you said....chocolate!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to have to say good night unfortunately I have to get up early for work, talk later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a great night Tracy. I'm off to get some chores started. May as well take advantage of the early day. 

Sweet dreams!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It was nice to catch you in the morning instead of when you are going to bed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: Like wise!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, a grey day here in Virginia....a good day to stay indoors and get some sewing done. Check in later, my face needs putting on. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning Bits. Just popping in before going up to strip my bed. Still doing laundry.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I need to go to my sister's and get my meats out of her freezer too. Nothing here to take out for dinner!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I bet it feels good to be to normal. Now you are most likely on a cleaning rampage...which is what I need to do. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...off to church soon...then grocery shopping, yuck


guess i do have to feed this crew tho...

going to buy lots of easy peasy suppers so i can knit like crazy this week...now that the project IS DONE!

can you tell i am sooooo happy to have that beast completed?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey angela...make a big pot of chili, spagetti, homemade soup. That an a good loaf of bread and a salad...great dinners. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Iced tea has really become popular over the last 5 years I love iced tea.


Good morning, even tho neither of you (Barb and Tracy) are on anymore!

Iced Tea runs in our veins down here in the South USA! It's our water. Also why so many of us are obese... I drink it sugarfreee or with Splenda. Lots of our restaurants serve Splenda tea!

Barb, I LOVE the name Sally for a lab... Sophie is so pretty that we named her Sophia, but Sophie for short. Good dog name. She has really long ears and a long sleek head, reminiscent of silky long black hair on a movie star. I have no idea what other kind of dog mixed with a lab to produce her, but she has a white chest, all 4 feet, and tail tip, plus a little white around her nose.

Around here lots of people have what they call the "blockhead" labs... wider chunky heads. Sophie's head isn't like that at all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Angela, I'm sure it's a huge relief to have finished your work project. What are you going to knit now that you have time?

Last night I made a huge pot of chili and some rice and green veggies. Son went to Memphis to visit other son and some friends of his who will be there also this weekend. He'll be back tonight and the supper is already cooked! Yay! I hate it when I get into a 'groove' sewing and have to stop to cook. Knitting I can pick up and put down, but I don't like to get stopped when I am sewing.

I did some more sewing on the old tan Singer 403-- "Slant-O-Matic"! Gosh, that thing makes a _beautiful_ stitch! Perfectly balanced and straight. How anyone could give up a machine like that is beyond me! The owner must have died... (I got it at the flea market.) My aunt had one of these and I hoped to maybe get it after she died (just because it was hers...) but my cousin had already ditched it, like she did with most of her mother's belongings. 

(edited to add: ) Hey, just thinking... this could be my aunt's machine, for all I know! :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, Sophie has the same features as our Sally did. No block head! I don't know either what the mix was, lab is evident, but who knows what else. Sally had the same white markings too, but her face was not white until she got older. She lived to be a little over 14 years. Sweetest thing on earth.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Chicks, I'll be back in a bit. I have to get my meats from Karen's house, drop off a ton of halloween candy to her kids (hahahaa) and hit the grocery store for odds and ends. Then home to do more cleaning (almost done) and still doing laundry. And knit of course!!!

Later~HUGGZZZZ


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, Sophie has the same features as our Sally did. No block head! I don't know either what the mix was, lab is evident, but who knows what else. Sally had the same white markings too, but her face was not white until she got older. She lived to be a little over 14 years. Sweetest thing on earth.


It's cute how they "gray" in places when they get older, just like we do!

Our "Rusty" lived to be 15, even tho he was a big dog. He was Australian Shepherd and lab, but looked mostly like the Aus Shepherd. Fantastic dog.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi sewbiz... Right now wip include a shawl, a moebius, a scarlet ( similar to yours)....


About to put chicken in crock and head out... Hate to groc shop without having something in the crock to come home to, since I shop in Madison ...

That is an 50 min drive... Who wants to come home and unload and THEN have to cook! Not me


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And before you ask... I live in a one stre town... No choices and no deals


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all Sewbiz I have the 401 Slant-a-matic. I have loaned it to a daughter to see if she likes sewing, had it reconditioned before..I know it was filled with dust. But it is a great machine. But I do like the one I have now, A viking. Chicken and mashed potatoes and gravy and salad on the menu for tonight. Later...got to work on this tote. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi sewbiz... Right now wip include a shawl, a moebius, a scarlet ( similar to yours)....
> 
> About to put chicken in crock and head out... Hate to groc shop without having something in the crock to come home to, since I shop in Madison ...
> 
> That is an 50 min drive... Who wants to come home and unload and THEN have to cook! Not me


What's in Madison that is worth that drive for groceries? A good discount place?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey all Sewbiz I have the 401 Slant-a-matic. I have loaned it to a daughter to see if she likes sewing, had it reconditioned before..I know it was filled with dust. But it is a great machine. But I do like the one I have now, A viking. Chicken and mashed potatoes and gravy and salad on the menu for tonight. Later...got to work on this tote. Bits


Cool!! The 401 and 403 are identical except that the 401 has a few of the sts built in and the rest on cams. The 403 is all cams, no built-ins. You have to have the zig zag cam in place, in order to even straight st. But it does everything! I got a bunch of cams with it, but I probably won't ever use them. I never used all the built in decorative sts on my Bernina 830 very much.

I love the heavy, all metal machines.

I've had a Viking before... back in the 80's. I had to sell it off before I left Maui.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love all the machines....My problem is having room for all of the machines. If I have them, I want them out to use not put away. So my dining room is a large room(at least to me), but it is 18 ft. long by about 16 ft. wide and of course with dining room table and buffet, plus built-in cabinets for fabrics and yarn and computer desk...I have walking around room.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good morning y'all.. Got nothing to say about sewing machines.. have to ask my mom what she has.. I believe she has 2.. a singer (black old one) and a newer (1970s.80s) other kind.. no idea what it is. 

Did I say how much I hate sewing???? No???? well let me repeat it!!!

I hate sewing!!!! Love what comes out when someone else sews... but not me...

and don't try to get me to sew.... You (Bonnie) got me to do socks. but forget sewing.. it's like bungy jumping.. no way no how!!!!

lol.....

Going to make pancakes for breakfast... whole wheat with blueberries and strawberries.... later !!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I love all the machines....My problem is having room for all of the machines. If I have them, I want them out to use not put away. So my dining room is a large room(at least to me), but it is 18 ft. long by about 16 ft. wide and of course with dining room table and buffet, plus built-in cabinets for fabrics and yarn and computer desk...I have walking around room.


Ha, ha... my stuff's all over the dining room too! And I have machines and sergers set up all over the house, too. Visitors think it's sewing machine city, but I just love looking at the old ones, even if I never use them. I have one in the garage (in a cabinet) that I need to find a place for, inside.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, yes the cold weather is not good for those machines. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, the dining room is my room unless children are here, then I try to straighten up the room. But if I am in the middle of projects, I just pile it up on my cutting table. I bought one of those from Joanns back in the 90's I love it folded it is no wider than one foot. I can put a table cloth over it and Christmas decorations on it and you would never know it was a cutting table...heck, I wrap presents on it...I hate bending over..kills my back. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Good morning y'all.. Got nothing to say about sewing machines.. have to ask my mom what she has.. I believe she has 2.. a singer (black old one) and a newer (1970s.80s) other kind.. no idea what it is.
> 
> Did I say how much I hate sewing???? No???? well let me repeat it!!!
> 
> ...


Good morning Nina. It's okay, we won't make you sew. I think me and Bitsey are the only two seamstresses here... but we do love it. It's really fun to make bags and quilts! Clothing, now that's pretty much just WORK.

The pancakes with blueberries sound awesome! I have tons of bluebs in the freezer from last summer. Gonna do muffins and maybe pancakes when the boys are home for the holidays. Seth will be bringing a friend from college home for Thanksgiving. And his local best friend from high school will be over here at our house the entire time he's home, too-- the kid just brings all his hunting gear and moves into our house. So I'll have 4 young men to feed, besides me and the hubster...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Yeah, the dining room is my room unless children are here, then I try to straighten up the room. But if I am in the middle of projects, I just pile it up on my cutting table. I bought one of those from Joanns back in the 90's I love it folded it is no wider than one foot. I can put a table cloth over it and Christmas decorations on it and you would never know it was a cutting table...heck, I wrap presents on it...I hate bending over..kills my back. B


I have one of those too. I won it in a drawing at Hancock's, ages ago. I like to cut on the dining room table too. When I had my workshop I had a huge high cutting table that was wide enough to lay out the stretch fabrics unfolded-- 64"?. And high enough that I didn't have to bend over it to cut. Some days all I did was cut out big orders. I loved the cutting days, more than the sewing days. I loved shipping days (everything done!) best of all. :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning!  

Spent the day at the ex in laws yesterday.... they had a nice gathering. Got home around midnight, way past my bedtime lol. 

I love all the sewing machine talk. I've seen a lot of the old ones and just kept moving. Kills me every time i think of it. :\

My mom has a really old baby blue one, i don't think its singer. It's super heavy!! She doesn't sew to save her life, she bought it cause she wanted to give it a try. It's still sitting in the spare bedroom. 

Had a lot of pages to catch up with. Everyone's food sounds delish! OH I'm going to go pick up a slow-cooker. Be back in a while. GOing to Tuesday's see if they have it. If not then Target. 

Talk to you all later... Hugs n Kissies!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> And before you ask... I live in a one stre town... No choices and no deals


... Closest place to me... Ever been to Lexington?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning y'all.. Got nothing to say about sewing machines.. have to ask my mom what she has.. I believe she has 2.. a singer (black old one) and a newer (1970s.80s) other kind.. no idea what it is.
> ...


That's alot of food, especially before a hunt.. I used to have to feed many hunters breakfast... God did they eat... eggs, pancakes, homefries, toast and every meat known to man!!!

Wish I could help you prepare for them.. My favorite meal to cook is breakfast!!!

BTW, macerate the blueberries with either a little sugar or splenda in the micro for a 2 minutes.. and pour that over the pancakes... I also put blueberries in the pancakes after it hits the pan.. otherwise you get purple pancakes... (but I bet you know that already!!!!!!) I sprinkle some chocolate chips on it too.. .just for that chocolate fix... blueberries and chocolate.. yum...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Spent the day at the ex in laws yesterday.... they had a nice gathering. Got home around midnight, way past my bedtime lol.
> 
> ...


DONT BUY IT AT TUESDAYS.. it will be too expensive.. either target or even home depot or lowes... or good ol' walmart....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm back!

I love chocolate, but not on my pancakes. Blueberries yet, chocolate no.

I've never sewn a bag/tote before. I used to sew clothes, but it is a lot of work. Maybe a nice tote from the fabric I do have. Yes, I still have some.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > And before you ask... I live in a one stre town... No choices and no deals
> ...


Not that I know of...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah Barbara, that's because you haven't tried it.. Have you?????

Oh no, are you thinking of getting into sewing???? oh no... please don't drag me into it...

A number of years back we purchased a brother sewing machine for kal's DIL in Israel.. but we couldn't get it to her so we have it in the garage.. It is still in the box.. doing nothing... You want it??? Come and get it!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Spent the day at the ex in laws yesterday.... they had a nice gathering. Got home around midnight, way past my bedtime lol.
> 
> ...


Hi Tania,
You should try and sew on the baby blue one. If she has the manual, just follow along with how to load the bobbin, thread the machine, etc. Just remember to have the foot down before you start sewing, and the thread take up lever up at it's highest position. Then hold the threads for the first stitch or two, so the tension doesn't pull them out of the needle. When you stop sewing, always make sure that thread take up lever is up at the highest position again, before you take the fabric out from under the needle. Starting or stopping-- it needs to be at the highest postion. Other than that it's all quite simple.

If you feel tempted to buy an old machine, be sure it has all the essentials: The power cord and foot control, the plain pressure foot (and maybe some of the other feet but at least the plain one), and a bobbin or two (you can always buy more at the fabric store.) And the manual is good to have too, but you can download them online if you need to.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have one. A brother. Bought it last year when my old machine crapped out. It was a Necci. I hated the thing. I gave it to my sister. Who of course never uses it either. LOL

I had an old singer that my dad bought me when I was 19. I loved it. I made all kinds of clothes back then. Never should have gotten rid of it. But like a fool, I did. Oh well. Never enjoyed sew so much after that. The Necci, IMHO, was fancy crap. Hated it.

now I have a brother. I like the machine, just not sewing like I used to.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Think of the adorable little clothes you can make for Mia!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina I have had choc in my pancakes. I think it makes them too sweet. I'll eat my choc on the side.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Think of the adorable little clothes you can make for Mia!


 :thumbup: Those are adorable.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK fine be like that!!!!! lol.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, those are adorable.. I will commission you when the time comes to make stuff for my grandbaby.. (God willing!!!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, those are adorable.. I will commission you when the time comes to make stuff for my grandbaby.. (God willing!!!)


me too!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewing is fun..I love it. Sewbiz, my cutting table is waist high and when unfolded it is 60 inches long by 35 1/2. It is pretty big..of course if your making drapes I would want it twice as long.

SEwbiz those outfits are adorable..elastic waists? and pullover the head top? What pattern is that? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tania should probably oil and clean the machine before using.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have one. A brother. Bought it last year when my old machine crapped out. It was a Necci. I hated the thing. I gave it to my sister. Who of course never uses it either. LOL
> 
> I had an old singer that my dad bought me when I was 19. I loved it. I made all kinds of clothes back then. Never should have gotten rid of it. But like a fool, I did. Oh well. Never enjoyed sew so much after that. The Necci, IMHO, was fancy crap. Hated it.
> 
> now I have a brother. I like the machine, just not sewing like I used to.


I didn't know you sewed! You have been hiding one of your talents under a bushel, Barb. If you ever get to longing for that old Singer you got rid of, you can probably find it's twin, and for cheap. They made the old ones to last forever, and they have... there are millions of them around. Unless it's a featherweight, you can probably find it for $50- $75, depending on condition and if it has a cabinet,etc. The most I've paid for my old ones is $125 for a 1908 treadle in the most amazing fancy parlor cabinet. The others were all $22-$60. Never buy them on Ebay, just watch the local flea markets, thrift stores, and Craigs' list. I've even found them at garage sales.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I need advice from you ladies... 

I have yarn from Tuesday Morning.. the Araucania aysen it's a one ply worsted yarn.. I want to make my BFF in Mass, Lynda.. a scarf.. but not sure which pattern to make it in...

I can make a herringbone pattern or mistake rib... or whatever you suggest.. I don't want it to be holey or lacy cause I want it to be warm... so what do you think????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

A 2 by 2 rib would be nice and warm...but you would need probably 2 hanks of it. Is this a solid color?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:twisted: :twisted: I think whatever you choose you should deliver in person!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna go to Lenox and get her to reject any deliveries that are not in person!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> A 2 by 2 rib would be nice and warm...but you would need probably 2 hanks of it. Is this a solid color?


Nope it's variegated.. greens and yellows and blues...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm gonna go to Lenox and get her to reject any deliveries that are not in person!


She actually would love that!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what about a seed stitch?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

hum.. i want it to be soft and pliable.. wouldn't a seed sts be too stiff?

gonna look at a stitch a day website ... see what he has...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

do a basket weave pattern.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewing is fun..I love it. Sewbiz, my cutting table is waist high and when unfolded it is 60 inches long by 35 1/2. It is pretty big..of course if your making drapes I would want it twice as long.
> 
> SEwbiz those outfits are adorable..elastic waists? and pullover the head top? What pattern is that? Bits


Yes, elastic waist pants, and also elastic necks and empire waists on the tops. Lots of elastic! The pattern also makes a dress. McCalls 6062.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I need advice from you ladies...
> 
> I have yarn from Tuesday Morning.. the Araucania aysen it's a one ply worsted yarn.. I want to make my BFF in Mass, Lynda.. a scarf.. but not sure which pattern to make it in...
> 
> I can make a herringbone pattern or mistake rib... or whatever you suggest.. I don't want it to be holey or lacy cause I want it to be warm... so what do you think????


Mistake rib is nice and easy, has nice texture and lies flat. Win/win/win.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. i have a cold so i'm not feeling too good. i'm going to buy ingred. for homemade chicken soup today. sewbiz, you're such a talented sewer too! the quilt & baby clothes look nice. i'm going to start my kit. curtains this week. i'll show them whenever i get them done. i'm just making them the easiest way. i'm doing good on my sock. i didn't go backwards this time. i'm on the decrease gusset. i'm also crocheting a lapgan for myself. it's chilly on my first floor than upstairs. (my living & kit. are on the first floor). i'm glad barbara ann got her electricity back. that's rough. i would be a mess if mine went down. well take care everyone.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I only feed hunters AFTER the hunt... They go out in the woods way before daybreak and no one is interested in breakfast yet. I'll be sleeping.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

What is a Mistake Rib?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was on the site.. I think I like the farrow rib.. what do you think?? I love stitches... all the different kinds.. so amazing what you can do with just Knit and Purl... it fascinates me...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what's the website?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. i have a cold so i'm not feeling too good. i'm going to buy ingred. for homemade chicken soup today. sewbiz, you're such a talented sewer too! the quilt & baby clothes look nice. i'm going to start my kit. curtains this week. i'll show them whenever i get them done. i'm just making them the easiest way. i'm doing good on my sock. i didn't go backwards this time. i'm on the decrease gusset. i'm also crocheting a lapgan for myself. it's chilly on my first floor than upstairs. (my living & kit. are on the first floor). i'm glad barbara ann got her electricity back. that's rough. i would be a mess if mine went down. well take care everyone.


Hi Maryrose, will look forward to seeing your curtains! I think simple is best with curtains. The only windows I have curtains on have draped valances only... not even sewn! I just wrapped some sheer fabric around the rods and that was it. I didn't even hem them-- shhhhh, don't tell the curtain police.

Glad you are doing better the second time on your sock. Lots of people seem to end up knitting their socks inside out. As long as you pull it out, right side out, before you start the heel shaping, it's okay.

I hope you get your soup and feel better! Dark green veggies, full of B vitamins, would be good for you right now too. Do you like or can you get turnip greens right now? I wash and chop them, then just simmer in chicken broth for about 20 minutes until they are all cooked down. So good for a cold! I just told my son to do this for his cold, since "mama" is not there to take care of him.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> What is a Mistake Rib?


It's a simple k2, p2 rib, over an odd number of sts so that it's offset by one st on each side. So it stays open and flat, but still has nice texture.
http://www.crazyauntpurl.com/archives/2008/01/mistake_rib_wha.php


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Farrow rib is similar, but K2, P1 over an odd number, so it also comes out offset like the mistake rib.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://newstitchaday.com he gives you the pattern and a video of how to make it... i get it everyday ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I frogged the farrow.. didn't like the ends they didn't match.. so mistake rib.. here i come...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the mistake rib.. coming out nice.. went up 2 sizes on the needles to give it more give.. (drape) whatever you call it!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna have to try that stitch. I have so much to learn!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

this is turning out to be a pretty good day. I've already gotten 4 loads of wash done, just put the sheets in the washer, have maybe 2 loads of towels to do, then I will have all laundry caught up. I've already been to my sister's for my meats, been to the grocery store, dropped groceries off at my sister's for them, came home put everything away, and been online chatting with you ladies and working on the heel flap of my sock. Mike is over at my sister's working on picking up the debris from the storm. Brother in law is helping him. Quiet day on the home front. Love it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey ladies, finished lunch and heading back to the machine. Will try to have some pics this afternoon. He is busy with the football games right now. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just caught up on Grey's anatomy. Couldn't record anything without power, so I'm catching all the shows i missed on the computer. LOL

next is Pan AM


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love pan am.. .and of course wouldnt miss grey's....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, chicks, I decided that Bitsey and I needed to show our faces. Hey, I am learning little by little. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits and Bitsey!! I love the picture!!! LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey ladies, finished lunch and heading back to the machine. Will try to have some pics this afternoon. He is busy with the football games right now. Bits


Love your new profile pic!! Both "Bitseys"...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you, thank you Ladies. Just trying towork through these handles, once I do that I think I can post a pick of all the pieces. After this, is the easy part...putting it all together. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!
> ...


Too late!!!! LOL that was the first place i went to. Got a 7 qt Crock-Pot brand for 39.99. Not bad I think....... 

Edit:

Oops! Crock pot is 6qt.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Think of the adorable little clothes you can make for Mia!


Bonnie! That is just adorable!! Thank you for the idea =D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, Tania, just remember if you get your mom's machine...clean it and see if it needs oil. The book should show you. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey ladies, finished lunch and heading back to the machine. Will try to have some pics this afternoon. He is busy with the football games right now. Bits


Bitsey 1 and 2!! I looooove your picture!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey, Tania, just remember if you get your mom's machine...clean it and see if it needs oil. The book should show you. Bits


Thank you Bitsey. Will do. If I can't work it, there's a shop here in the Bronx that can help me... the lady is very nice.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You should be able to do it if you have the book. Look what you can do with a computer, for heaven's sakes....pretend you are hooking up a new computer...one step at a time. Find out the name of the machine....I wonder if it is a Sears machine. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My mom had a kenmore when I was a kid. She made us clothes all the time.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina I'm working on something really quick and easy... makes a nice pattern. 

CO 21

R1: K3, P3
R2: K1, P1


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a Kenmore machine. Just called.... 

I got a very annoyed "Whaaat kiddo? It's Sunday" 

GRRRRR! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hold it there bucko's. I am in that group. Bags and fashipm sewing my bag. And stuff for babies.



Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning y'all.. Got nothing to say about sewing machines.. have to ask my mom what she has.. I believe she has 2.. a singer (black old one) and a newer (1970s.80s) other kind.. no idea what it is.
> ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Alberta, go to sit down a minute and have a few minutes of quiet Sunday. Finished the handles...man they are a bug-a-boo. I was taking a fleece strap folded over and sewn and push it into a cloth sewn strap the same size and trying to keep it flat. That is hard..it wants to curl. But it is done and sewn. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, wow! nice to see your pic.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Alberta.

Hi Maryrose.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I just picked up the gusset stitches on my sock. It's moving a long nicely.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You are right Bitsey. Handles are tough. I did them first so they were not such a bug a boo. Last Christmas I got an order for 25. All the same. All with names embroidered inside pockets. I loved them when I started but not so much when I finished the last one


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I always have nice quiet Sundays. All my friends here have kids or husbands or signifigant others. I am not complaining. Just saying it is always pretty quiet around here. One thing, I always have the remote and the computer. I guess there is good in everything.
Bitsey, I love your new avatar.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, chicks, I decided that Bitsey and I needed to show our faces. Hey, I am learning little by little. Bits


Morning got to rush running late, love the photo Bitsey!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a great day at work Tracy!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Alberta. You had 25 tote bags to make....zippered, with 2 dividers and inside zippered pockets, and lined of course...that is alot ot ask of one person much less the cost. Gosh, I spend about $3.33 per 22 inch zipper (I order a number at a time) plus shipping. It takes me 2 1/2 yds @ inside and outside, plus inside zipper, etc. My gosh, that must have been a hugh expense for one person to pay...25..Lordy.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Trasara...talk to you after work. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

people who do not have a craft can not understand the costs or the time that is invested in a craft. Whether it is knitting, crochet, sewing, cross stitch, stained glass, you name it. 

At Poppy's party yesterday Mike's cousin said to me I'll by the yarn and you can make me a pair of socks. I stunned as she does knit, better than me! She never did socks. I said pick up a set of dpn's and have at it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will try to show you on Tuesday, no work tomorrow. He4 is busy..Nascar and football. So on tuesday after voting I will get him to take a pic of the parts. I hope to put it together on Tuesday afternoon. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey, Tania, just remember if you get your mom's machine...clean it and see if it needs oil. The book should show you. Bits


Yes, and if you really want to spiff it up right, get some Liquid Wrench (in a bottle, not a spray can), and put it into all the places the book says to oil-- liberally. Wherever metal touches metal. Let it sit at least a day, then come back and clean off all of it that you can with rags and Q-tips, and then oil the machine in all those places. The wrench will melt out all the old, crystalized oil and free up all your frozen screws and such. It's miraculous (but doesn't smell all that great.) That's IF you want to get into a really good cleaning and you may not. If the machine is already moving nicely, you may not need to do anything but put new oil in all the oiling spots, and wherever metal touches metal.

Never put oil anywhere in the motor!

I realize this is probably way more than you wanted to know. Sewing is fun tho and you may as well use the machine your mom already has. Last Christmas I bought my daughter a tiny portable Singer Featherweight and sent her a box full of fabrics and threads, scissors, and some books. One of them she's had fun with is called "One Yard Wonders", yes by the same people who make the One Skein Wonders books! She's just learning, and it kills me I'm too far away to teach her myself.

Oh well... I learned to sew all by myself, so I guess she can.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Pe4ople do have nerve. A friend of ours said to me after she found out I was making all of these totes for Christmas last year..I could make her one. I laughed and said sure after I make myself one and the rest of the family. People get it without you having to say no.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina I'm working on something really quick and easy... makes a nice pattern.
> 
> CO 21
> 
> ...


Ah... same type of idea, a messed-up rib. It makes a very pretty texture pattern.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hold it there bucko's. I am in that group. Bags and fashipm sewing my bag. And stuff for babies.


Oh, I knew you quilted but I guess I didn't realize you sewed other things too. There are quite a few of us, after all. We may have to twist Nina's arm... (jk, Nina!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so so rusty. Not sure I can sew anymore. I've only done mending for the most part over the last 20 years.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> people who do not have a craft can not understand the costs or the time that is invested in a craft. Whether it is knitting, crochet, sewing, cross stitch, stained glass, you name it.
> 
> At Poppy's party yesterday Mike's cousin said to me I'll by the yarn and you can make me a pair of socks. I stunned as she does knit, better than me! She never did socks. I said pick up a set of dpn's and have at it!


Aw, there's no excuse for that! Don't you dare. Just tell her you'll give her a few sock lessons and get her going. She's just being lazy.

Quilting is the most expensive thing to do, I think. You can have well over $100 in a moderately sized quilt, in a heartbeat! Not to even begin to figure up all your time.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

so true Bonnie. I was with my sister Judy when she bought the fabric for my quilt she made. It was over $100. I felt guilty letting her spend that much so we split the cost. Even the knitting bag she made me was $60. That was not her time. So when she said she wanted a pair of hand knit socks, who the hell is gonna say no? Not me! LOL

I would for my sisters, any of them, anyway. Just like I'm doing them for my nieces too!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, Barb, if she made you those lovely things, you could knit a pair of socks for Christmas.....she made you a knitting bag. Ok, chicks starting to feel better about the tote. Ready to get going on Tuesday. Tomorrow we will be gone all day....maybe, just maybe score some yarn. And I would love it if it wasn't just one color. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i'm working on my sock too. decreasing the gusset.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Listing my loves in order pf preference: quilting, knitting. sewing. And I have an embroidery machine that I am getting very fond of. Anyone want some things embroidered let me know. I had hoped when I got the machine that I could earn some extra cash with it. So far makes great gifts, and a cool plaything.....



Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Hold it there bucko's. I am in that group. Bags and fashipm sewing my bag. And stuff for babies.
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello maryrose. Sorry you don't feel up to par. Chicken soup and plenty of rest. From your KP mom


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I am so so rusty. Not sure I can sew anymore. I've only done mending for the most part over the last 20 years.


There are some great tutorials out there. It's become trendy, like knitting. Check out some sewing blogs like SewMamaSew...
http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/
http://behindtheseams.wordpress.com/ this one is more clothing oriented
http://elementalstitches.typepad.com/my_weblog/sewingtutorials.html This is a list of sewing tutorials across the web.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbiz, someone yesterday said What is knitting the new trend now?? LOL 

I said no, it's been around... where have You been?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Alberta, what kind of embroidery machine do you have I have the Viking Designer II. Of course mine is so out of date now...I keep going back and forth about a new one. Mine is from 2000. They are so expensive, I just do not know whether I could justify it or not. Of course I rally don't embroider much any more.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi barbara ann, i'm working on my sock too. decreasing the gusset.


that's where I am too. :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am not there on my second........cause I have been sewing. Gosh, I wish we all were closer.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am not there on my second........cause I have been sewing. Gosh, I wish we all were closer.


We're as close as cyberspace! But wouldn't it be fun to have a real get together?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well Bonnie, if we keep talking about it maybe it will come true! Dreams do come true (so I'm told)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I can't believe how slow this day is going, with this extra hour! 

I finished the cloth I was knitting for my swap pal's box, went for a big run outside, came back and cruised the web, and there's still several hours til supper! Guess I'll go knit some more.

My pastor's wife ADORES cotton cloths, and she likes them to be really small, like 6" square. Oct. was "Pastor Appreciation Month" so maybe I'll make her a couple of the mosaics in that small size, as a pastor appreciation gift. I should be able to make one in a night...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Several hours until supper? what time do you usually eat?

We usually eat between 6:00 and 6:30. That is actually late for Poppy who used to eat at 4:00 when his wife was living. When she passed I insisted he come down the street to our house for dinner nightly, but because I work, I can't get home and cook that fast!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What time is it there? 4 PM? It is 5 pm here time for me to start on dinner we eat at 7PM Where is Knitting she has been very quiet today.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i bought my ingred. for homemade chicken soup. i'm making it tomorrow. my husband has a cold too. i have some joann fabric coupons to use on the 12th. one is a 40% off & the other one 25% off. i'm going to buy some yarn to make me a sweater with it when i'm done crocheting my lapgan.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, are you like the Spanish...eat dinner at 10 PM? I would faint if I had to wait that long...Of course I would probably use the waiting that long and lose a few pounds.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good for you Maryrose. I sure hope you are faster than I am on a sweater. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knitgalore, thanks for your kind words. i'm relaxing. before i had to get my laundry done. (while my clothes were at the laundermat, i went grocery shopping alittle down the road.) i made BLT's for supper.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yum, love BLT's. With extra mayo! LOL

I've never made a sweater for myself. I want to, but i"m chicken.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, believe me, the sweater i'm going to crochet is a very easy one.just single & 1/2 single crochet stitches. i'm going to buy boucle yarn.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey, I have a Janome embroidery machine. And my workhorse machine is also a Janome. I have a Kenmore I can take to workshops. And a Babylock serger. I think at my age unless I find a pot of gold or win the lottery I have all I need. Someday I will get a picture of my sewing area. I tell people I have a sewing room..... that I sleep in. But I am happy.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not too good at crochet, but know what a half double stitch is, but what is a half single?



maryrose said:


> hi bitsey, believe me, the sweater i'm going to crochet is a very easy one.just single & 1/2 single crochet stitches. i'm going to buy boucle yarn.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thats ok , alberta, I have a sewing room that we have to have dinners in. Hey I would love a 20ft by 20ft sewing room with tons of light, lots of shelves and cabinets. But I quess that will be in my next life. And I am happy.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Barbara Ann.....I am at 14 1/2 inches on cocoon. Heading for 16" then start to decrease. Likely get there tonight. It helped that it was my carry along at the bazaar yesterday. I really love the yarn. Someone on the board said they did socks out of the Jaquard. Is it sturdy enough. Oh, it was on the Tea Party thread.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't like the number of this page. Let's hurry to 667.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, keep chatting!
I don't know about using the yarn for socks. I guess you could. It would make pretty socks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you should get the other package of yarn tomorrow Alberta.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, i'm the only one pushing this page along!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No I will too. Might be nuts, but it creeps me out


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Might be able to do socks if we addid some nylon at heels and toes. Oh yes they will be beautiful


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have some homemade turkey soup for supper.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive been reading to catch up to yall , but I'll help with the pushing!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, how is your cocoon coming along?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

There we go. 667!! I feel better now. Sorry....


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Well there you go! 
:thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

debidoodle, hang around with us for a bit. Tell us what you have been up to?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

my cocoon is coming very nicely. Only about 7 or 8 inches on it right now. Been working on these socks and my sister's stump cover.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tonight for dinner is grilled steak, sauteed peppers, mushrooms, onions, baked potatoes, and a salad. And I made some buttermilk drop biscuits. yummy!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm on my way.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Working on a scarf for my son in law. I actually just finished watching Food Matters, on Netflix. Pretty interesting.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't have cable, but I do watch some wondreful cooking shows on my digital box.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I live in the cold north. Scarf and hats good Christmas gifts. Have the perfect pattern for the hat. Has an owl in cable at the brim. Then do a pattern for the scarf.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds awesome! Have a link?
I actually don't have cable either, I get instant streaming on my desk top. I was initially posting from my phone, but now that the movie is over I'm back on it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

is that a pattern you can share Alberta? I don't want to break any copyright laws.

And Alberta, when you do come to MA, and you will, I promise to make you a yummy dinner. We grill on the grill around the year. I get really nice meats from Costco. Good meat and cheap because you have to buy them in bulk. I separate them and put them in one of the vacuum food savers. It works great.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Costco meats are the best! I do the same thing down here. I do have a question for you though, doesn't it get a bit, shall we say, "Chilly" to be grilling all year?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, I do the same thing...when I do go to Costo. They usually have a good buy on steaks. But when I do go, oh, you would think a mighty blizzard was coming. Only two of us but I swear there is enough food for a family of 10. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't blame you for grilling all year round. We do it too. But it isn't too bad. And I do love chicken on the grill. But alberta you can put a grill pan on your stove and use that. with some seasoning it tastes pretty good, not as good as outdoors but good enough. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry I havent been about a lot today ladies, have been reading through the day so not so many pages to catch up on....ive started hoodie #1 (dont worry, no where near 6 to complete) i dont even know if there will be a 2nd, as its an all in one til the armhole...but its growing, its about 2" right now...

We had roast turkey for dinner tonite, with mash, roasties, sweetcorn peas and yorkshire puddings...i think im going to make my own for christmas, havent made them in a while...

49 days til christmas, but most of you will have thanksgiving before then....our clocks went back last week, so we have now become accoustomed to it...

My tv show finished tonite, Downton Abbey, I have heard rumours the first series is to be shown in the states soon...if you want to see how english gentry lived their lives in the first world war, then do watch it...Its easy to see why people think we have a broom up our as**s!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Dissi, is this like the PBS show of years ago..Upstairs/downstairs?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's never too cold to grill. We have a gas grill on the back porch. It's great.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb and deb, I don't remember where I got the pattern. I know it is a free pattern as that is where I ususlly go. I have looked at Bernat, and free knitting patterns. Haven't found it yet. I will keep looking. It is cute, and it will be for a very special young man.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm one of those thin skinned Texans, anything below 52 is freezing as far as I'm concerned!LOL!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, Alberta, it is almost time for me to put the chicken in the pan. We are having a pounded out chicken breaset with alittle breading. Alberta...you have not mentioned your sock...have you tossed up to the heavens and you are not going to think about it? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

my dinner is ready. Back in a bit!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, darling girl...eat a mushroom and onion for me. B


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't even count how many times I have started them But I keep trying. I refuse to let them beat me. But I am proud of you and maryrose.



Bitsey said:


> Well, Alberta, it is almost time for me to put the chicken in the pan. We are having a pounded out chicken breaset with alittle breading. Alberta...you have not mentioned your sock...have you tossed up to the heavens and you are not going to think about it? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You will get it. It took me about 4 times of running down the my LYS and screaming help. I cannot believe that there is no one in your group that does not know how to knit socks, and they could help you. Have you asked in your church?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

If anyone's watching.... Giants v. Patriots..... What a game!!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm off to fix supper!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Tania, told hubby what you said, but alas he is watching Nascar. Almost time for dinner. Chat later chickie. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey tell him it's like yesterday's LSU v. Alabama....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

but who is winning?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hello?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, back to my socks.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking at my buddy list, not too many of us are on here. I am going to pick up cocoon. I can't get back to socks until I finish.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry! Was knitting. Giants are winning.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I am happy for you Tania, but as I do not watch sportsI will go back to my shows. Closer re-runs on channel 65 at 8PM. Saves me from insanity. Bits.

I have Direct TV....so I do not know what channel for you all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not a sports person either. But I'm hanging around here and knitting.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG!!! Frickin TD!!! Toss straight down the middle.... Was given to them!! GRRRRRR

A minute and a half left tho


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good for you. Cannot knit on socks at night...My eyes. I could work on a scarf..if I had one going. Ok, chicks, going to sit a spell. Will check in later..

Alberta we will get you on those socks yet. When my mom was 85 she decided to go a take Hebrew lessons plus she started taking calligraphy courses. If she could do it so can you. I could not do dpns, I had to go to magic loop. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I had already bought the long circs Bitsey, but got started with the ones Bonnie was teaching us. Remember I did one sock and it would have fit the jolly green giant. Took the wind out of my sails.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

TD!!!!!!!!!!!! GO MANNING! GO BALLARD!! WHOOOOO!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I even have the book 2 at a time toe up socks. No LYS around here either. Maybe if I could see it done it might help. But I love DPN's and really want to do them.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Man....... i have to tink two rows for not paying attention...... GRR!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

GRRRR!! Tania. With you all the way.....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, if you did one sock, then you can do another. Do you remember how many stitches you cast on for the big sock? And were you using sock yarn? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

never give up alberta. I love dpn's too. 

Have you tried the 9" circular needles for socks? I like them too for some. But my hands get a little tired from them. The dpn's I can keep going and going and going like the energizer bunny!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

With the "Magic Loop" I use the 32" 2.75MM for my socks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ah, well, I am going to let Barb advise you..I had difficulties doing my 1st, and now I can do it, but when I need help I go to Youtube. B


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes on sock yarn. I CO 60 on 4 needles. That meant the ribbing didn't come out even. K2 P2 leaves you with a P at the end of first needle. Then have to P first stitch on 2nd needle. It never comes out right. Now i am trying with the Tuesday Morning yarn. It is much finer. Keep on keeping me on them. Really do want to do them. Before this I had only made tube socks. Wore them all last winter. But thay don't stay up for me.



Bitsey said:


> Alberta, if you did one sock, then you can do another. Do you remember how many stitches you cast on for the big sock? And were you using sock yarn? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta do you have a wide foot? Cause I measured my foot, and I cast on 56 sts. Around the ball of my foot it measured 7 inches. I think that is right.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets...going to my chair for a bit...knit on. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I will measure and let you know....



Bitsey said:


> Alberta do you have a wide foot? Cause I measured my foot, and I cast on 56 sts. Around the ball of my foot it measured 7 inches. I think that is right.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta here's a video link.

This lady is pretty good! She's always clear. You'll have to allow some time for it to load.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Tania. I will go and check it out.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta when you put 60 on dpn's you don't have to have them even all the way around. Try putting 14 on two of the dpns and 16 on the other two. It will work.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't help much with the magic loop. I have not yet really tried it. I messed a little with it but that's all.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tania, is that Pink on youtube. I like her.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That's right. VeryPink. This link has all of the videos. DOn't worry that it says part 1 of 7. They're all there. 

Keep in mind she's also using 2 circulars.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Alberta she is good and there is a video for each step of the sock. Ok, Chicks, almost time for my show...hold the fort and will check in later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

enjoy your show Bits!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb., I never thought of that. I think that is what has been bugging me. I will cast them on in that way. I always llost it at the point where they did not come out even. I will cast them on tonight. I won't be ready to go to sleep at bedtime.; This time change is always a few days to get it right.



Barbara Ann said:


> Alberta when you put 60 on dpn's you don't have to have them even all the way around. Try putting 14 on two of the dpns and 16 on the other two. It will work.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta I have to split my stitches up on even numbers on each needle too. I can't do the odd number. I try to end each needle with the P2 as for some reason I find it difficult to begin a needle with the Purl. I end up doing a yarn over.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just sounds like it will work. And I remember when Bonnie had us to some point she said put 32 stitches on one needle. I am getting excited. Might work. Fingers crossed...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just sounds like it will work. And I remember when Bonnie had us to some point she said put 32 stitches on one needle. I am getting excited. Might work. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Several hours until supper? what time do you usually eat?
> 
> We usually eat between 6:00 and 6:30. That is actually late for Poppy who used to eat at 4:00 when his wife was living. When she passed I insisted he come down the street to our house for dinner nightly, but because I work, I can't get home and cook that fast!


Poppy can adjust... He can have a peanut butter sandwich at 4:00 to tide him over til dinner is ready! That's what my hubby does. I don't get dinner out til about 7 or 7:30 most nights.

Oh, and don't forget we are on Central time.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all... I am just worn out! But , couponing saved me 81.00$ this trip , so I did well...

And thanks to crock pot supper is done... Going to eat and then knit


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i bought my ingred. for homemade chicken soup. i'm making it tomorrow. my husband has a cold too. i have some joann fabric coupons to use on the 12th. one is a 40% off & the other one 25% off. i'm going to buy some yarn to make me a sweater with it when i'm done crocheting my lapgan.


I can't wait til they open our JoAnns! They are working on the building and it should open early next year.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, are you like the Spanish...eat dinner at 10 PM? I would faint if I had to wait that long...Of course I would probably use the waiting that long and lose a few pounds.


You'll actually lose better if you eat smaller meals, more often. It keeps the metabolism fired up. Takes a lot of dicipline not to eat too much, tho.

Fasting, as in waiting too long between meals, makes your metabolism less efficient at burning. Not a good thing...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Omg I have 10 pages to read!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Bitsey, I have a Janome embroidery machine. And my workhorse machine is also a Janome. I have a Kenmore I can take to workshops. And a Babylock serger. I think at my age unless I find a pot of gold or win the lottery I have all I need. Someday I will get a picture of my sewing area. I tell people I have a sewing room..... that I sleep in. But I am happy.


That's all I'd need if I lived alone!  A big sewing room to live in.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hey Barbara Ann.....I am at 14 1/2 inches on cocoon. Heading for 16" then start to decrease. Likely get there tonight. It helped that it was my carry along at the bazaar yesterday. I really love the yarn. Someone on the board said they did socks out of the Jaquard. Is it sturdy enough. Oh, it was on the Tea Party thread.


Are you guys making these out of the worsted weight yarn or is it a baby (fingering) wt. yarn?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> I'm one of those thin skinned Texans, anything below 52 is freezing as far as I'm concerned!LOL!!


Me too, over here in Mississippi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Alberta when you put 60 on dpn's you don't have to have them even all the way around. Try putting 14 on two of the dpns and 16 on the other two. It will work.


True...until you get to the heel. You'd better remember to square them back up before you start your heel flap. (Ask me how I know!  )


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I met Debidoodle in another thread here.... she ROCKS!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love Stacy from very pink! I love toe up socks cause you cannot mess it up at all. You cast on and try it on right away. Then you keep going an sleep trying on and make adjustments as you go.

So we went out, had to return some books to the library and buy some stuff. 

Got back a bit ago and see that u guys talked up a storm! Talked about sewing, dinner, football Go Patriots! Haha Tania! Talked about Costco scarves and socks. 

Love the scarf, similar to what I am making, like the mistake rib I am doing, and like it on bigger needles.

Had dinner and now I am playing with whoever is left online!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and bits I love the pix of the real bits and the mama bits!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm here but I'm ready to go back to knitting my little cotton cloth. I'll finish it tonight and post you all a picture to see. See ya later...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Oh and bits I love the pix of the real bits and the mama bits!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

welcome deb


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

did anyone try to knook yet? just wondering........


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok... don't shoot me. I bought the knook thingy's but I haven't used them bc i don't want to feel like I've betrayed my knitting needles!!! =D LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

well...i think that trying new things just leads to more creativity...let us know how it goes


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The Knook is to knit but crochet style....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Weird to me. First I thought it was like a Tunisian crochet thing but it isn't. I like tried and true!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It freezing here must be around 50 brrrrrrrr


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking at the video, it seems to be all about which way you do the yarn over right? Also, it seems as though there are always live stitches. Not like tunisian where you wind up with one on the way back? 

Am I correct? I haven't done it yet.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have no clue. Not sure I would have an interest having enough of a hard time trying to perfect knitting.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i watched the video, So what the knock is, u knit with one needle and the second needle is the extra yarn. What's the point?

I can make a nasty reference to something limp, but I won't!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like everyone left me all alone


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Noooooo don't go! I just got here it took a bit of reading though.
Everyone has been chatting up a storm so many different topics.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know, crazy huh?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I finally had the time differences worked out now I'm confused again, NIna are you still 3 hours behind the time above the Avatar?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's 21:00 here in az


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

soooo you are 2 hours behind the time.
How is the scarf going? Nearly finished.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope I went out this afternoon and have been busy playing around with a new toy


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We don't have daylight savings time


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What's the new toy ,did I miss a post?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope haven't told anyone yet. But I think I am giving it back. iPad. I can't watch any tv. Shows or movies on this .. I had to trade in my comp and decide to give this a go.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Should you be able to?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry gotta go, there is a big thunder storm over head.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Fine leave me again


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I finished the little mosaic cloth. Need to do one more...
It's only 7" x 7".


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Ok... don't shoot me. I bought the knook thingy's but I haven't used them bc i don't want to feel like I've betrayed my knitting needles!!! =D LOL


What is that? I thought Knook was a type of e-reader, like a Kindle...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, the knook video bored me so bad I need to go to bed now. Falling asleep in my chair. No knook for me.

Why reinvent the wheel? 

($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, that's why...)

I don't like knitting frames or what comes out of them, or knitting machines either. Just leave this chick her sticks! Give me my sticks and no one gets hurt.

Sorry Tania!!!! You can have fun with your knook. :mrgreen:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi , storm has passed over, gee it is a little early for summer storms... 
I like the mosaic pattern, they are a little addictive and easy as you done hav to swap colours every other stitch.
I'll have to check out this knook..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just checked it out, I forgot I had seen that clip before, I guess I just think if you want to knit knit if you want to crochet then crochet, I don't really see the point, each craft has it's own benifits.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is just as hot now as before the storm I hope this doesn't mean a hot sticky summer.I will have to pump up the a/c so I can feel cold and knit.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think the knook is stupid actually. If you want to knit or crochet different then the Tunisian crochet is cool but to reinvent the wheel like Bonnie said is silly and a waste of good money! 

Time to go to bed. 

Nite u guys


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

night.. boo hoo now I have no one to play with I will have to do the 3 baskets of ironing sitting here....no excuses.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ironing done!!! I'm getting to old for housework!! I've done my share.................Has anyone seen this website I found it quite entertaining.
http://flylady.net/
It's not really anything we don't already know.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

If any of you would like some of our recipes all the Australian cooking magazines have gotten together and have their recipes on one website it is

http://www.taste.com.au/ I use this one all the time.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I met Debidoodle in another thread here.... she ROCKS!


Aren't you just the sweetest thing!
Thanks for the warm welcome! :-D


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Deb , nice to meet you!You're up early.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes Bits, its very similar to upstairs/downstairs...we have really enjoyed this series...


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

It's 5:25 here. I usually get up about 4 am! LOL!
It's my quite time before Mom gets up. I started doing it when my kids where littles, and dh is so accustomed to it now that if he actually gets up before me,he checks me for a temp!LOL!!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

11.36 here, off to sell more poppies soon  then a emergency staff meeting at 6 then cadets til 10 pm. ....not much knitting for me today


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I've got a dentist appt at 2 and need to make a run to the grocery store before that. Wish me luck at the dentist, I'm so not looking forward to it!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Not a fan of the Dentist, Hubby is having his wisdom teeth pulled out under sedation on Wednesday! ouch..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm off to bed now see you all in the am.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Dissi.... what IS cadets? I must have missed that along the way...& do you work at a flower shop?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, got to run to shower...hair..and face then off to find a new Christmas tree and maybe score more yarn. I hope. Also, going to check another shop for Chritmas decorations. One year I got the most beautiful German glass balls for the tree...would like some more. Will work on sock on the way over. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I finished the little mosaic cloth. Need to do one more...
> It's only 7" x 7".


I really need to try this pattern. I love it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Nope haven't told anyone yet. But I think I am giving it back. iPad. I can't watch any tv. Shows or movies on this .. I had to trade in my comp and decide to give this a go.


IPad can be fun and useful but I rather have my laptop. It works so much better. I didn't like the Ipad trying to post online when we were in Belize. Found it difficult. Next trip my laptop goes with me! And I can watch anything on it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bits... Don't forget dollar tree for trimmings to help fluff out that tree... Hobby lobby too


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Agree about ipad


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bits forgive me if you already know this...

But hobby lobby has most Christmas already 40% off.. And if you get newsletter coupon on top of that... Or the senior discount...just saying


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, No Hobby Lobby around me. I am not worried about regular decorations...just those glass balls from Germany.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> I've got a dentist appt at 2 and need to make a run to the grocery store before that. Wish me luck at the dentist, I'm so not looking forward to it!


UGH. I've been having work done at the local dental school. That is the WORST. Everything takes 3x as long, so your anesthesia wears off and has to be given over and over, and the students are so clumsy. I've been poked in the eye with the handle of instruments, my hair pulled, had my lip busted open by the drill, busted open by pliers catching them, and assorted other ways, and the corner of my mouth TORN by hours of excessive stretching with instruments. It's torture. Like they have no concept of a real human being living inside that head! Then, if you have any concerns you get nothing but attitude, because they are so danged YOUNG and know everything. I'm almost through and once I am I will only go to REAL dentists, ever again. (And not often...) So yeah Debi, good luck at the dentist! :lol: (I hope you don't read this until you get back...)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all, got to run to shower...hair..and face then off to find a new Christmas tree and maybe score more yarn. I hope. Also, going to check another shop for Chritmas decorations. One year I got the most beautiful German glass balls for the tree...would like some more. Will work on sock on the way over. Bits


Hi Bits, have fun shopping for the Christmas stuff. We waste so much $$ because every year I am just a sucker for a real tree in the house. The smell is a HUGE part of Christmas for me. I enjoy the real tree more than any presents or any other decs. So I guess it's my gift to myself.

Last year I found some really beautiful Christmas ornaments at Michaels, of all places! I love handblown glass ones. Our ornaments are a mishmosh of all kinds of stuff-- pretty ones, keepsakes, and lots that were either made by the kids when they were little or are memories of special things in their lives, like my daughter's first pointe shoes. (Just little glass pointe shoes, not the real ones...) My kids danced in the Nutcracker Ballet every Christmas for about 8 years, so we have a ton of nutcracker dolls and ornaments too. I don't do Santas, but lots of nutcrackers, and Nativity...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Bits forgive me if you already know this...
> 
> But hobby lobby has most Christmas already 40% off.. And if you get newsletter coupon on top of that... Or the senior discount...just saying


Actually they don't double up on the discounts. Either the sale price, or the coupon off the original price... from my experience.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i guess these people learning how to be a dentist need experience, but we don't like being the ones to suffer under their hand. i'll be going to the beauty school to get my hair cut & colored. it shouldn't cost me anymore than $30.00 or $40.00.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

dissi said:


> Yes Bits, its very similar to upstairs/downstairs...we have really enjoyed this series...


Morning, what series r we talking about? I am constantly missing something, feel like a mushroom!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

we sell paper poppies to raise funds for royal british legion, who are 90 this year, and of course, rememberance day here falls on the 11/11/11 ...we sell these poppies voluntarily...to raise funds for ex serviceman and serving forces alike...

As for Cadets im an instructor and administration officer in my local sea cadet corps unit..similar to your navy cadets..

http://www.sea-cadets.org/


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mornin!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> soooo you are 2 hours behind the time.
> How is the scarf going? Nearly finished.


I frogged it again. It was too thin. Not enough stitches. Have to start again.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You guys are not going to BELIEVE what I did today!!!???? =O


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I left ALL of my knitting home. Everything! Nothing in the car.... Nothing at work....... I'm tempted to go buy some needles at lunch time! GRRRRR!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ARE YOU CRAZY TANIA!!! How can you forget your Knitting?
I bring mine everywhere. Even if I don't think I'm gonna have time to knit, I have it with me .... just in case.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I know! It was the first time ever! GRRR I'm so mad! And sad....... 

=(


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have yarn and no needles.... Maybe I can use pens?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

not even a crochet hook!! I searched through my entire desk area! 


OMG I feel like a junkie! LOL 

Feels the same as when I would go through the cigarette withdrawals!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maybe Geegie has a hook you can play with.
Sharpen two pencils and have at it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She took the day off today! I thought about her right away too lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh sure, some friend.....not around when you need a hook! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i guess these people learning how to be a dentist need experience, but we don't like being the ones to suffer under their hand. i'll be going to the beauty school to get my hair cut & colored. it shouldn't cost me anymore than $30.00 or $40.00.


That sounds good. Let's hope you don't come out with green hair-- ha! :lol: Hope you don't have an experience like mine at the dental school...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, you should have received your package today!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all, got to run to shower...hair..and face then off to find a new Christmas tree and maybe score more yarn. I hope. Also, going to check another shop for Chritmas decorations. One year I got the most beautiful German glass balls for the tree...would like some more. Will work on sock on the way over. Bits
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

HI Tania, I hope you aren't too mad at us for DISSING the knook... We trounced that sucker pretty bad! :lol:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbiz... Good luck... And as for coupons and discounts... They don't double, but if 50% off one item and say 15% teacher discount rmentire purchase... Apply coupon to highest item. And discount to rest... Then spend your savings on more yarn, lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I've got to go run around getting things for our new doggie girl, Sophie. She needs everything a dog would have had in their first 6 months-- all vacs, worm tests, SPAY, and even tooth extraction, as some of her baby teeth are stuck and impacting her canine on one side. I am excited to have found a good vet in a rural area who is _reasonable_! The difference in price between a country vet and a town vet is just staggering! What rip offs! So I'm getting everything taken care of for Sophie this week. She will hate it... We didn't want to rush into this in case someone showed up looking for their lost dog, KWIM? But it appears she's going to be ours. :-D


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Dissi ... Will watch later...

Good luck with hair and teeth

I was eggplant purple once.. For a whole day... Dh STILL tells that one


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ALWAYS go out in natural sunlight before you pay... Just to be sure


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> You guys are not going to BELIEVE what I did today!!!???? =O


Better than spilling an entire large coffee in your bag... Been there done that!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, congrats to you and Sophie. I'm sure you will both be happy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, I just got some boxes from work today, I hope to send out the rest of the squares to you tomorrow.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Sewbiz... Good luck... And as for coupons and discounts... They don't double, but if 50% off one item and say 15% teacher discount rmentire purchase... Apply coupon to highest item. And discount to rest... Then spend your savings on more yarn, lol


I don't buy a whole lot at Hobby Lobby, and almost never yarn. (Big yarn snob.) But thanks for offering to share your teacher discount. I usually can't even find something to spend my 40% coupon on-- unless I need a quilting mat or ruler!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> HI Tania, I hope you aren't too mad at us for DISSING the knook... We trounced that sucker pretty bad! :lol:


Oh goodness no! LOL I was already feeling guilty for buying it. I think that's whay I have no needles today!!!!!! OMG they felt betrayed!!! hahahaha


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> oh sure, some friend.....not around when you need a hook! LOL


Oh i missed this! Funny!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, ur fingers must feel like they r missing something, I know that's how I feel when I am just sitting around and don't have anything to do, like being a passenger in the car, my hands actually itch! 

Wow that's slot of money for a student hair cut an color. Here you can get it for about 25.

I totally get u Bon about being a yarn snob, I still don't understand why you would make a wedding heirloom blanket out of red heart or some other crappy yarn. But that is just my opinion! I understand the money point of it, but if u want them to have it for generations maybe petroleum product is the way to go! They say it can last hundreds if not thousands of years. I would love to see the antiques of the year 2500, lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are not going to BELIEVE what I did today!!!???? =O
> ...


You know... I 've done that. Ugh! It's the pitts! In the car too :\


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I read it. I'm just fixing to leave and am now filled With an abundance of confidence. :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie and Nina, I"m right there with you as far as being a yarn snob. I've learned so much over the past 2 years about knitting and yarn, what's good, what's not, and I'm picky. The yarn will depend on who it is for. If it's for me, forget anything but natural fibers!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm an alpaca junky. I admit it.
I do have a stash of a"Crap"yc, but its for charity, or little kids things.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can hear my echo.... hello theeeerrrrre 

Cant wait to go home. I'm so glad we're off tomorrow!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

why are you off tomorrow? Election day? That's no holiday! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I went at lunch to finish up my swap package. Now I just need to wrap what I got and send it along. Whoohoo. I hope she likes it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> why are you off tomorrow? Election day? That's no holiday! LOL


I know right! I was contemplating coming in... but I had already set in my mind that come 5am I'm going to roll over and keep on sleeping! =D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I went at lunch to finish up my swap package. Now I just need to wrap what I got and send it along. Whoohoo. I hope she likes it!


I'm ready to send mine too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to get everything out early. There is a 99% chance that Mike and I are going back to Belize in Dec. From mid Dec to mid Jan. Will spend Christmas and New Years (my birthday)there! whoohoo. Of course, I will take my laptop this time. I will be in touch!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Where is Alberta? I want to make sure she got her yarn. Hmmmm


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Just stoping in to say HEY!!!
Hope everybody is doing good!!
I am finishing the baby blanket I have been working on! Then on to something else!!

Myra


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Belize!!! Take us with youuuu!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Myra!  Nice to see you around. Do you know what you'll be knitting up next?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning that was a quick catch up... Call me a snob too no point making it if it isn't out of the best yarn you can get.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You got that right.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How long til you get home to your knitting Tania or did you buy needles in your lunch hour?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well that was short and sweet I am off to work talk soon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Belize!!! Take us with youuuu!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

a bunch of knitting bathing beauties! :XD:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I went at lunch to finish up my swap package. Now I just need to wrap what I got and send it along. Whoohoo. I hope she likes it!


PLEASE, who wouldn't want a swap package from you!!!

I HOPE IT"S ME!!!! I HOPE IT"S ME!!!!!! :lol:

I'm just kidding, I want everyone in our swap to know.. I will be thrilled just to get one.. and I hope my lady likes what I got her too!!!!!! Please God, let her like what I got her!!!!! :x :lol: :?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh God, bathing Beauties?? Talk about everyone else..

Why do you think I like scuba diving so much?? Its the suits.. they suck everything in!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I did. I am so happy with it. I finished the cocoon last night and took its picture this morning. So pretty!! Now to the hat. Maybe I will just do baby things from now on. Mot really. Too many things I want to do . Hats and scarves. Dish cloths, Have a great sweater I want to do. But have more kids stuff I need to do. I have to live another 20 years to finish the things in progress.



Barbara Ann said:


> Alberta, you should have received your package today!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, if we have anything to say about it.. You wil live another 20 years at least!!! Just keep knitting!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Alberta, if we have anything to say about it.. You wil live another 20 years at least!!! Just keep knitting!!


 :thumbup: AMEN :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, my printer here in my office just crapped out. IT guy said he would get me a new one tomorrow. So I guess I have time to kill here before going home. I can't wait to go home, I want to talk to Mike about the trip. I can't believe my boss is going to let me take a month leave of absence! I was nervous about asking him, but he was so cool and said no problem! Whooohoo. I don't even have to use up my vacation time for next year, he said don't worry about it. I'll need it later in the year. Of course the leave is without pay, but so what. At least I know I have a good job to come back to. Damn, I think I'm getting excited.

On the down side....sister Karen is back in the hospital. Admitted this AM. She has pneumonia.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh no.. that isn't good... the woman has got to get better!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I know right! I'm going away come hell or high water! Mike just called and he found an apartment for us to rent for the month. He's gonna book it. I am going! I need to go! honestly, my mental health depends on it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks BA and KN. I hope to live as long as God isn't ready for me yet. I am very happy about your trip Barb. Do you ship your knitting stuff so it will be waiting for you? Or are you going to bre too busy to knit?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have most of my swap box ready. Just have to pack it now. I am so excited about this swap. More than the other one. I keep finding little things to add. I would be happy to get a package from any of my friends here. I always listen for a hint who might have my name. Maybe we should call it Thanksgiving boxes. I can hardly wait. Come on swap sister. Who has my name. Tell! Tell! Tell!!

Not my hat yet, but the one I plan to knit.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha.. Do you really think anyone is gonna tell? Alberta??? You will just have to wait and see, like the rest of us!!!!

I love this swap so much better than others since we kinda know each other.. I did tons of research on mine.. trying to find things that they could really use.. Maybe I should have gotten more stuff... but we did put a kabosh on the dollar amount.. and of course I went way over anyway!!! Sorry!!! 

I just hope they like my stuff!!!!

I am sure we all will be grateful I know I am very grateful that I found such great friends in cyberspace!! 

One day to meet!!

Sorry I got cheesy at the end!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's freezing here!! 55 degrees.. I had to put up a cabbage and potato soup for dinner... brrrrrrrrrrrrr.... lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I do agree. It is so exciting. I have slyly tried to get sly little answers from swap partner. I have a secret sister in my quilt group. Saw a darling make-up case for my S.S. Well she saw it first and bought it right out of my hand. It was hard to keep a straight face. The big reveal will be next month. Then I can yell at her. In a good way that is.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's the fun part.. when you get to say. .remember when???? and watch them crack up...

It is so much fun making people smile... God I sound corney again...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

KN Are you PMS'ing? I always get mushy around them. That is as I remember. It has been awhile. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't PMS'd in forever, darlin!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I had no way of knowing!! You look so young so I just guessed!! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all... Just checking in...thinking it's chicken and some such for supper tonite... We are just counting down the days to thanksgiving break...

So to go with that.... I am very thankful fou all of you, a stash of good yarn, endless patterns to try, and so so much more...

I just needed to remind myself that I am blessed


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicklets, getting ready for dinner after a day of shopping. Tired. I see everyone is talking about their swap boxes. When are we supposed to send out? I thought this was supposed to be Christmas Swap?.....I wait to hear what we are supposed to do.. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Angela, we are all blessed.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG what have I started???? a Grateful session!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, it's your fault...now pass the bottle of merlot. The we will all be grateful


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

No... Just after being abused by kids all day...other people's as well as my own... Just needed to remind myself I actually have it better than most ...


How ARE we opening? ( just in case I am the first to receive)


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What I think it is Bitsey is we are all so anxious we won't be able to hold out. We so want to make our swapettes happy, see how good our choices are, and of course see what goodies we receive. Can hardly wait. Did you see my finished cocoon? Love that yarn....



Bitsey said:


> Hey chicklets, getting ready for dinner after a day of shopping. Tired. I see everyone is talking about their swap boxes. When are we supposed to send out? I thought this was supposed to be Christmas Swap?.....I wait to hear what we are supposed to do.. Bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Evening all! Thought I'd POP back in!
The cocoon is gorgeous! Love the color.
I'm making lasagna for supper, gotta feed them well once in awhile. Lol!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Thanks BA and KN. I hope to live as long as God isn't ready for me yet. I am very happy about your trip Barb. Do you ship your knitting stuff so it will be waiting for you? Or are you going to bre too busy to knit?


I am NEVER too busy to knit. I will take it with me. No need to ship it. I will pack it right in my check in luggage. I can carry the yarn if need be but I will carry the clothes and pack the yarn except a small carry on project to work on during the flights and in between. Hmmmm what would make an easy take along????.......SOCKS! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, the cocoon is beautiful. I love that yarn for baby stuff. And it's easy to wash and dry. So no extra care for the new mommy.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

on the subject of the swap. I will be sending mine out shortly. I just have to wrap it. I think I'm done shopping for it.....at least I'd better be! OMG!

When are we suppose to get them out by? I'm leaving for Belize on the 17th of Dec and won't return for a month. So maybe mine will come before I leave???(hint hint hint)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

yes it is... 

Barbara since you won't need too many clothes you can pack way more yarn... what do you need??

bathingsuit, cover up, sundress, sandles... whatelse??

not much...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Nina!! I boxed up the rest of those squares. Two boxes! I'll take them to work tomorrow and ship them out UPS. (I don't pay if I ship that way)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Great!!! More work for me!!!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> yes it is...
> 
> Barbara since you won't need too many clothes you can pack way more yarn... what do you need??
> 
> ...


Just a few pair of shorts and some tank tops. That's about it. I will take one sweater and a wrap. I get chilly in the evenings.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i think the squares are ugly. Guess maybe that's why I didn't do anything with them. If you can use them, use them. Or rip them out or throw them out.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No way.. there is always someone who likes something... so dont worry.. i'll put them together.. probably (definitely) not until after christmas


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So, I still do not have an answer about the swap. Mail the end of November? I think that sounds good. What so talk to me already.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok! Bitsey, you said it. So let it be done!

mail your swap packages by the end of November. Once you receive your package you may say you received it. DO NOT say who sent it. Not until we have all received our packages. Remember if you are shipping overseas, you will need to get them out earlier.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That sounds good to me..but we need to let Mother approve.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I have most of my swap box ready. Just have to pack it now. I am so excited about this swap. More than the other one. I keep finding little things to add. I would be happy to get a package from any of my friends here. I always listen for a hint who might have my name. Maybe we should call it Thanksgiving boxes. I can hardly wait. Come on swap sister. Who has my name. Tell! Tell! Tell!!
> 
> Not my hat yet, but the one I plan to knit.


Lovely cocoon and the owl hat is adorable. Why not make owls all the way around?

You don't really want to know who has your name, do you? Just enjoy the speculation and surprise... :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I know this, but where is Bonnie? I haven't seen her since this AM. She's been so busy. She's gonna burn both ends of her candle at once.

Bonnie, I worry about you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and so she magically appears! Yay!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So Mother Bonnie, do you approve mail at the end of November? I await your answer...I am not ready to mail.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny you say.. Mother and she appears... can you say Money??? so that that appears too????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Funny you say.. Mother and she appears... can you say Money??? so that that appears too????


don't I wish!!   :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I gotta start playing the lotto. I never really play. If I win I would put each and every one of us on a plane, train, or automobile, and get us together. Rent an entire B&B for a week of R&R, and knitting of course!!

I love dreaming!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

me too and you know.. dreams can come true, it can happen to you when youre young at heart!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I know it's a vacation, but even so maybe some underwear. I don't know. Maybe not!!



knittingneedles said:


> yes it is...
> 
> Barbara since you won't need too many clothes you can pack way more yarn... what do you need??
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I know it's a vacation, but even so maybe some underwear. I don't know. Maybe not!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I wasn't gonna pack anything but yarn!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's a vacation, but even so maybe some underwear. I don't know. Maybe not!!
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Better be careful. Admin will catch us.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> So, I still do not have an answer about the swap. Mail the end of November? I think that sounds good. What so talk to me already.


That was the original plan, so they would arrive before the Christmas rush. But some people are mailing now or soon and those boxes will arrive in about 3 days! Whoever gets them has to decide if they want to open now and have nothing for Christmas, or be patient and save them for Christmas. (I'm not yo Mama!) But whatever you decide to do, even if you have opened and knit yourself a sweater with what you got by then, _please do not tell who sent to you, until every last one of us has received our boxes and we all know who our secret swap partner is. _ Don't ruin the suspense for anyone else by taking someone out of the speculation. Let's wait until we all have our boxes.

Now let's see who completely doesn't get that and spills the beans... :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ok, I read to the end of the messages and see you already worked this out. Thanks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > So, I still do not have an answer about the swap. Mail the end of November? I think that sounds good. What so talk to me already.
> ...


I will not tell!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

yup!!!! ditto


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, why do you worry about me? I have lots of stamina and energy, thank the Lord... I was out shopping today, getting stuff we need for the doggy and also Christmas shopping to finish my swap box. I am ready to wrap it all and pack it up. I am VERY excited about sending this off to my special Resort sister. She's a blessing so I just want to bless her real good.

Barb, sorry about Karen. It must have been something she picked up in one of the hospitals??? Don't they disinfect hospitals anymore! Both of you got infections... Can't believe she's back in. Poor Karen.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, honestly I worry about all of you when I don't see you much at the Resort. How am I to know if all is well if I don't catch a few words from each of you. In the morning I always look to see if Tracy and Dissi were on. And then one by one each of you appear. I guess I've become "attached" to all of you. What can I say?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Boy those could have been my words. And I will not disclose my Swap sister.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, you are scaring us... I want to bless her real good!!!! Oh oh... watch out!!! Just kidding!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You aren't the only one Barbara!!!!! We have all become one family...

I am kinda worried about when I am off on that cruise.. how am I ever going to catch up when I am days at sea without a computer??? 

I am gonna have a blog so that all you guys will be able to read my adventures and see pix.. and comment.. that way I will know what you are up to.. comment comment comment.. and I will answer the comments!!!! 

They let you have a blog for free on the ship... so that is cool and its the cheapest way to communicate with family and friends... otherwise its 75cents a minute... NUTS!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

KN when will you be leaving? Between Belize and your cruise, those of us left behind will see the world without leaving our computer


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will blog you alright!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

after folding 7 loads of laundry...i finally get socks....


the truth is you all love them so much because they are easier to match, and tell whose basket they belong in!

lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, honestly I worry about all of you when I don't see you much at the Resort. How am I to know if all is well if I don't catch a few words from each of you. In the morning I always look to see if Tracy and Dissi were on. And then one by one each of you appear. I guess I've become "attached" to all of you. What can I say?


It's nice to be missed but don't worry! You know I'll show up sooner or later, running my mouth again... :mrgreen:

It is most fun when we are all around here together.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I will blog you alright!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie, honestly I worry about all of you when I don't see you much at the Resort. How am I to know if all is well if I don't catch a few words from each of you. In the morning I always look to see if Tracy and Dissi were on. And then one by one each of you appear. I guess I've become "attached" to all of you. What can I say?
> ...


and how is the mouth?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, you are scaring us... I want to bless her real good!!!! Oh oh... watch out!!! Just kidding!!!


...at least I HOPE I will be blessing her. Who knows, I may have completely missed the mark. :?: :?: :shock: :?: :?:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh no... I forgot cruise ships don't have internet. How are we going to make it without Nina for so long? She's a regular glue around here, holding things together. And now Barb is taking off too! Barb I'm happy for you, but hope there's internet so your laptop can connect to US!

Barb, I'm pretty sure as long as your swap partner mails by Nov. 30, the package will arrive before you fly away. Priority only takes a few days. I hope so, anyway...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


My mouth? Fine... I didn't have a dental appt. today, if that's what you mean. If I did, different story... :roll:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks, so that is one of our permanent mission's is to always check on each other. Well, chicks, As the only Jewish Christmas Lady I need to have one and all addresses for Christmas cards. If you decline, that's ok...so, you don't get a card. Maybe by the first of december we can do that. I have some,I just need some more....Tania, Angela, Alberta..yeah that is it. Thank you one and all. Tomorrow after voting, I will try to do the pics(by myself) and send them to you of the unassembled tote. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...sorry..got posts mixed up i guess...been that kind of day...def'ly a Monday all day long


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want addresses too. For cards. I have some of you. But not everyone! Please pm me your address. I have: Alberta, Tania, Susan, Nina. But the rest of you....please! Dissi, Tracy, OSG, Maryrose, Bonnie.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will have internet while away, you are not getting rid of me that easily!! And my camera will keep you informed of my surroundings!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

well, you all need to pm your addresses to me too....there may be a miracle this year and i will get cards out too

although two years in a row may be pushing the limit :lol: :wink:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Oh no... I forgot cruise ships don't have internet. How are we going to make it without Nina for so long? She's a regular glue around here, holding things together. And now Barb is taking off too! Barb I'm happy for you, but hope there's internet so your laptop can connect to US!
> 
> Barb, I'm pretty sure as long as your swap partner mails by Nov. 30, the package will arrive before you fly away. Priority only takes a few days. I hope so, anyway...


My cruise starts on Jan 4th.. but I will be heading to Florida probably right after christmas... not sure yet if we are driving or flying.. probably driving...

yes there is internet on the ships but they are satellite and dont always work. .depending on where we are located.. but every single town we go to has some sort of wifi .. either in mcdonalds or somewhere else.. usually internet cafes etc... they are pretty cheap.. 50 cents for an hour or so.. sometimes they are really slow.. but we search them out every couple of days... in the big cities there is usually wifi at the port.. so that's cool... and of course it's free..

but the ship allows you to post to the blog they help set up.. it's and activity they give you on sea days.. teach you how to blog and set up photos.. so I will post the blog address when I get on the ship the first couple of days and you all can read and comment... and keep me up to date!!!!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Is it bad that I just can't seem to get in the groove of this scarf.for my son in law? Granted he irritated the Crap out of me, but seriously? It seems rather small of me to not be able to whip out a simple scarf for him for Christmas.
Oh, I was the one with the dental appt. I'm going to live, so that's good. Most likely going to need dentures on the bottom though.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

deb, what kind of scarf are you making? And why did he irritate you? enough you don't want to knit for him! Yikes!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Is it bad that I just can't seem to get in the groove of this scarf.for my son in law? Granted he irritated the Crap out of me, but seriously? It seems rather small of me to not be able to whip out a simple scarf for him for Christmas.
> Oh, I was the one with the dental appt. I'm going to live, so that's good. Most likely going to need dentures on the bottom though.


OMG, I totally get you.. my SIL too!!! But my DD loves the guy, so what can we do?????

Just finished a scarf and hat for him and send it off!!! Their in Germany.. Military!! Hope your teeth feel better!!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Honestly, its almost embarrassing, its a simple ss with a seed stitch border. I've been working on it for a week! He is finishing his Phd. in psychology, he thinks we all need to go for therapy, because we raise most all our own food, and want to buy 40 acres to raise alpacas. Seriously? Because I can, and knit, he thinks I'm nuts!
My hubster is ready to kill him, but we just smile and nod so as.not to upset our dd. He's an ass.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope your teeth feel better!!![/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

They feel fine thanks. I have inherited lousy gums from my mom!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't have a son in law or daughter in law. But I've got a few sisters in law who know how to push my buttons!

But you should have seen their face when i announced over the weekend that I was not doing Thanksgiving, Christmas, or Easter next year! :twisted: 

I've always done those holidays since I moved to MA in 1999. Even before Mike and I were married! Or living together!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

these guys get like that.. holier than thou.. like their s***t doesn't stink!!! And then they try to dictate to everyone else..and think we are all nuts....

They will grow up eventually, I can only hope!!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm so looking forward to next year. This one has been a booger, but next one we will hopefully be moving to Nebraska, and he will be left here!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well I wish you luck with that.. this year really was a crappy year.... for me too!!! Hope next will be better... it needs to be!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope you get your alpaca farm! they are so cute, and produce wonderful fiber!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YES!!! Please do.. .then sell us the yarn from the alpacas!!!!! or we will just have to learn how to spin!!! then you can sell the fiber!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am learning to navigate the waters with a new sil..so far so good (i think?)

we are worlds apart on all levels, so its making me remember all my southern manners...


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> these guys get like that.. holier than thou.. like their s***t doesn't stink!!! And then they try to dictate to everyone else..and think we are all nuts....
> 
> They will grow up eventually, I can only hope!!!


Lol! He's 36! He told me the reason my hubster doesn't like him is because he, hubs, is insecure around sil due to him being younger. Wow really? My honey is a homesteading, biker! He could kick this guys punk a$$ six ways to Sunday. What a twit.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and of course, between us.. we will market the heck out of it for you!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ya'll spin...i want to dye it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I want to try the koolaide dye... the colors are fantastic...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, nina is spinning, Angela is dying it, I'm knitting it!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Hubs is going to open a plumbing shop,its what he does, and the alpacas are my little career move. I'm hoping to get the equipment to at least do the carding, possibly the spinning, and them of course y'all will get a discount!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I want to try the koolaide dye... the colors are fantastic...


i'm ready..let's play :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ha ha... we can do it all.. imagine being able to say.. that you took the fiber and from start to finish it is all you!!!! that's pretty cool


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Hubs is going to open a plumbing shop,its what he does, and the alpacas are my little career move. I'm hoping to get the equipment to at least do the carding, possibly the spinning, and them of course y'all will get a discount!!!!


And we will all meet at the Alamo!!!! maybe we can set up an exhibition there!!! But I have to learn to spin first!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that is cool. Ok I'll even come help shear them! I don't know how to spin but I guess I could learn. Dying? sounds messy. LOL


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea. I'm so looking forward to it all. I'll be a bit sorry to sell this place, and of course we have to re home our chickens and the goats.
So maybe what I'll do is hire y'all to come and do all the spinning and dying, and marketing.! Hey, we r in business!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well my favorite Chicks with Sticks. It's bedtime. Gotta get up and go to work in the AM. 

Don't forget to pm my your addresses!!!!!! I start my cards early!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yes and no...i like the concept...but due to our 4h hobby...i know what all that entails....

lol...who is going to wash the fleece? i admit it..will def'ly have plans when it is time to shear and wash...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I do bookkeeping/accounting. I can help! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite all...heading to bed too


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Ladies!
Sweet dreams!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Well as owner, I will do the washing. Lol! Y'all r too funny. But I'm feeling better. I'm off to find my pillow. Y'all take care!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You send it to a mill to wash and comb and get ready to spin and dye.. that much i learned from my buddy at wooly wonders in vegas..... they spin weave dye everything... love that place... and they had an outing recently to a sheep farm.... wish i was there...

barb.. you have to move to florida.. so we can open a yarn shop and be everything to everybody!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, heading to my chair and then bed. Chat in the am. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola!

Almost 10 pages since 4! holy cow! rather Alpacas!! LOL 


So I say: Mia, it's bedtime! She's says: OH MY you said a bad word! 

LMAO! This is how I get in trouble... I can't help but laugh!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, a hat on it's way to knit locker. It's thick and quick. I wanted to try it. I think it should definitely fit a big guy.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, my lapgan is looking nice, i have a way to go yet, but i'll have my son help me put a picture of it on this resort.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. i still have a cold but it could always be worse. my chicken soup came out good. i use very low sodium and sodium free broth. i see you all knitting things. very nice work everyone. barbara ann, i hope you sister gets well soon. take care everyone.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Maryrose. Do you use vicks? to help breathe better?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara, I'm still stuck on Belize! How nice! 

I'm really sorry you're sister is back in the hospital. I hope they're able to help her quick. Sometimes fluids accumulate from the anesthesia... and develops from there.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey! I love that you have a picture! Makes me smile every time!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, no, i just take some cold medicine. but i can breath okay. my cold is not real bad. my soup comes out good, i let it simmer for 3 hrs. on the stove. (i do take cough drops)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, Now you have to teach Mia how many letters in the word bed and that it isn't a 4 letter word!!!! She is a real stinker!!!!! love it...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The hat is great.... thanks, and the boys thank you too!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You're welcome! They are welcome!! :*


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey... what happened to our Long Islander??


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, Chicks, so that is one of our permanent mission's is to always check on each other. Well, chicks, As the only Jewish Christmas Lady I need to have one and all addresses for Christmas cards. If you decline, that's ok...so, you don't get a card. Maybe by the first of december we can do that. I have some,I just need some more....Tania, Angela, Alberta..yeah that is it. Thank you one and all. Tomorrow after voting, I will try to do the pics(by myself) and send them to you of the unassembled tote. Bits


Hi all I'm catching up on the posts I ditto Bitsey can you pm me your address's re Christmas cards!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no... I forgot cruise ships don't have internet. How are we going to make it without Nina for so long? She's a regular glue around here, holding things together. And now Barb is taking off too! Barb I'm happy for you, but hope there's internet so your laptop can connect to US!
> ...


That sounds cool! When my son and his buddy went on their huge kayak trip this summer (3 weeks on the river!) they blogged so everyone could follow their adventure. It's a great idea.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Honestly, its almost embarrassing, its a simple ss with a seed stitch border. I've been working on it for a week! He is finishing his Phd. in psychology, he thinks we all need to go for therapy, because we raise most all our own food, and want to buy 40 acres to raise alpacas. Seriously? Because I can, and knit, he thinks I'm nuts!
> My hubster is ready to kill him, but we just smile and nod so as.not to upset our dd. He's an ass.


I wish I could raise my own food... but I have serious competition from the huge population of deer. Now, they would make some good food... :-D

I'm sorry about the need for dentures. At least it's only the bottom.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Tracy. Hi Bonnie


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, i'm up way past my bedtime! LOL No work tomorrow! WHOOHOO!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Finally I thought you would all be in bed by the time I caught up!
I thought I would never get oput of work today as I half cooked lunch for tomorrow as well since I won't be there..( Hubby's surgery)My boss is cooking and gets carried away so I thought I would solve the problem by setting it all up.... Bye the way did I tell you all I am a bit of a control freak!!! I like my kitchen done my way...That's why I rarely have time off.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi City!!How was your day?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Tracy. Hi Bonnie


Hi Tania!~


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Finally I thought you would all be in bed by the time I caught up!
> I thought I would never get oput of work today as I half cooked lunch for tomorrow as well since I won't be there..( Hubby's surgery)My boss is cooking and gets carried away so I thought I would solve the problem by setting it all up.... Bye the way did I tell you all I am a bit of a control freak!!! I like my kitchen done my way...That's why I rarely have time off.


I hope your hubby's surgery goes well. remind me again what it was... ?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Bonnie hope your mouth is feeling better, you too Debi.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola! My day went by pretty fast. Was anxious to get home as I have off tomorrow and I didn't have any needles with me. My goodness... I didn't think i was So addicted. LOL


How was your day ladies?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tracy. I hear you on the kitchen. I feel the same way. I don't like when other people come to my house to try to cook something. Let's say the holidays or something.... If you want to come over and keep me company, beautifu, but stay out of the kitchen! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

He is having his wisdom teeth pulled out but they are going to have to break them up to get them out.One is too embedded to remove the foolish man is having it done in the chair with sedation... No way they would touch me without a hospital and knocking me right out and massive drugs after..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hate casting on projects btw....... do i stand alone in this? I really do...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi Bonnie hope your mouth is feeling better, you too Debi.


I didn't go to the dentist-- that was Debi!:lol: I was just sharing my lovely experiences with the dental school, but it wasn't today.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I hate sewing up and weaving in the ends.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

trasara said:


> He is having his wisdom teeth pulled out but they are going to have to break them up to get them out.One is too embedded to remove the foolish man is having it done in the chair with sedation... No way they would touch me without a hospital and knocking me right out and massive drugs after..


OUCH! the thought of it made me cringe!! I'd have to be under as well. :\ Wishing him good drugs!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hola! My day went by pretty fast. Was anxious to get home as I have off tomorrow and I didn't have any needles with me. My goodness... I didn't think i was So addicted. LOL
> 
> How was your day ladies?


Now you KNOW how deep the addiction has it's claws into you, LOL. :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> He is having his wisdom teeth pulled out but they are going to have to break them up to get them out.One is too embedded to remove the foolish man is having it done in the chair with sedation... No way they would touch me without a hospital and knocking me right out and massive drugs after..


Oh my gosh... me either. I would have to be totally OUT. Will say a prayer for him.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

At least it doesn't cause harm to anyone, except the house as the housework doesn't happen!! But really it will only get messy again.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I hate casting on projects btw....... do i stand alone in this? I really do...


I LOVE to start a new project. You cast on so full of hope.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > I hate casting on projects btw....... do i stand alone in this? I really do...
> ...


Me too!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I but I usually get abit fidgety and can't wait to start the next before I finish the 1st one.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I always get bored casting on for some reason. And i always wonder if Im doing the right cast on when they don't specify in the pattern.... I usually do knitted, but there are so many!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just cast on the same way all the time I haven't looked that closely but they all kind of look the same when done.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I always get bored casting on for some reason. And i always wonder if Im doing the right cast on when they don't specify in the pattern.... I usually do knitted, but there are so many!


If they don't specify, then it doesn't matter which one. I use long tail cast on almost always. I can do it really fast, is probably why...

Okay, going to bed now. Goodnight Chicks!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am not sure about cast ons.. I know a couple but i am never sure which one to use.. When I make a scarf or something I don't have a pattern for, I get worried along the way if it will stretch enough or not...

good night ladies of the east!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I can do the thumb one but I am not sure how much yarn to pull out, so I do a knit or cable one I think it is called.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just discovered that a tootsie roll is a lollie not a cake!! haha


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

sounds like there is another storm brewing, It was in the mid 30's again today very humid though it was 20 over night.. Summer is here!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Looks like I'm turning the lights out again!! nighty night


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

actually here in the US a tootsie roll is not a lollipop. But a chocolate chewy. A Tootsie Pop is a lollipop with a piece of tootsie roll inside. Do we have you confused yet? Perhaps i should send you some samples!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good morning ladies! Another day another dollar as they say. I do payroll so I know it's less than a dollar but don't tell anyone as it is disheartening!

I don't work tomorrow, I have to go out to Hanover (almost 3 hour drive) to do a deposition. I'm nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs!
An ex-tenant has decided to sue me because he got drunk, came home, claims he slipped on some ice and broke his ankle. I didn't even know he broke it until over a year later when I got a notice from his lawyer!! Such a crock! I hate college kids!

But, I will be glad when it is over. I just keep thinking about a month away. I need it so bad!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I have to get my buttocks out the door and to the office. See you all there!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I find the casting on (especially DPN's) a real task. But in honesty I am fairly new at it so I am sure it will get better with AGE. LOL



citynenanyc said:


> I hate casting on projects btw....... do i stand alone in this? I really do...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > I hate casting on projects btw....... do i stand alone in this? I really do...
> ...


What a wonderful way to put it. I will make that my mantra from now on.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

trasara said:


> I just discovered that a tootsie roll is a lollie not a cake!! haha


Oh Tracy. Sorry. Sorry for the confusion. I hope your swap partner tucks in a few. They are so yummy.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning all!
As far as the casting on debate, I'm another who enjoys it.
That whole "woohoo! Here we go!" feeling.
It's Tuesday, which means I'm heading out to Floresville, about 60 miles away, to go visit Daddy. He lives in the Frank Tejada VA LTC facility out there. Got his weekly box of twinkies already to go!
He's most likey going to be mad at me, as we decided not to bring him his TV for his room. He holes up in there when he has it, and refuses to come out at all. So this way he has to go out to the big room to watch, and be more social.
Take care all!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I find satisfaction in every stage... But love moment I first sit down to start the most...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the planning stage too. Go to stash, finger and cuddle stash, decide from the massive stash. But you guys know I am joshing you. My stash is a couple totes and a basket. But to me in my tiny abode, that is a lot. But yarn dept. is first place I go when shopping and like anything else, I can always make room for JUST a bit more.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm with the majority vote here. I love the cast on and moving forward. And yes Alberta, dpn's get easier with "age"!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, today is voting day. Also, have to go to town and pick up my rocker. Then sewing. I was alble to do some knitting yesterday in the car. I hope to finish this bag in two days...take 2 days off and then cut out #2. I wish I had started earlier. Bits

Hey Barb, I do not care for casting on.....but I love the knitting of something new and seeing the yarn work its magic.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Barb, Hope your day goes really fast. I know you work harder on some days. You have more to do , but on your easier days or on quiet breaks dream of your visit to Belize, and feel the breeze in your hair as you loll around in your lovely peaceful surroundings. Now this is supposed to ignite your imagination and make time fly by. Have a good day.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Good morning Barb, Hope your day goes really fast. I know you work harder on some days. You have more to do , but on your easier days or on quiet breaks dream of your visit to Belize, and feel the breeze in your hair as you loll around in your lovely peaceful surroundings. Now this is supposed to ignite your imagination and make time fly by. Have a good day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I can do the thumb one but I am not sure how much yarn to pull out, so I do a knit or cable one I think it is called.


Good morning!

The "thumb one" is the long tail, and you need to pull out 3 times the length of what you want to cast on. For instance, if you are casting on for something 12" wide, you need to pull out 36" of tail. This is based on "Pi": the distance around a circle being 3.1 times the length across it. (A stitch is a circle.)

If, for some reason, you run out of tail you do not have to rip and start over. You can finish up by doing a purled-on cast on for the rest of the sts. It's done the same way as the knitted-on cast on, only done with purl sts instead. It ends up looking identical to a long tail cast on, except the tail end of the yarn will not be at the end. You can hide that when you weave it in.

I learned this from Lily Chin!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, once again you have taught me something new. I didn't know about the purled-cast on to make up stitches for the long tail. I use the long tail and end up starting over.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> good morning ladies! Another day another dollar as they say. I do payroll so I know it's less than a dollar but don't tell anyone as it is disheartening!
> 
> I don't work tomorrow, I have to go out to Hanover (almost 3 hour drive) to do a deposition. I'm nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs!
> An ex-tenant has decided to sue me because he got drunk, came home, claims he slipped on some ice and broke his ankle. I didn't even know he broke it until over a year later when I got a notice from his lawyer!! Such a crock! I hate college kids!
> ...


He probably never even thought of suing you until he met the shyster lawyer who put the idea in his head. The fact that he never mentioned breaking it to you is pretty good in your favor. He could have broken it anywhere, any way... and why is it your responsibility to stop ice from forming on the ground just because you own the building? What a greedy little creep.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, once again you have taught me something new. I didn't know about the purled-cast on to make up stitches for the long tail. I use the long tail and end up starting over.


Now you won't have to! :mrgreen: But if you do the 3x the length, you will probably always come out pretty close.

I hate wasting yarn by having pulled too much out to begin with, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I find the casting on (especially DPN's) a real task. But in honesty I am fairly new at it so I am sure it will get better with AGE. LOL


You're funny, Alberta! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We have the driveways plowed. It's in their lease they are responible for the sidewalks, their cars, steps, between the cars. We even provide shovels and buckets of sand/salt mix. 10 people live in that house. 5 Students to an apartment. Not one, not one, called or said there was an ice issue. Ummmm.........HELLO?????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbdown: sorry, I'm a bit stressed. Really feeling it today. :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> We have the driveways plowed. It's in their lease they are responible for the sidewalks, their cars, steps, between the cars. We even provide shovels and buckets of sand/salt mix. 10 people live in that house. 5 Students to an apartment. Not one, not one, called or said there was an ice issue. Ummmm.........HELLO?????


Sounds like you are more than ready for your deposition... Let's hope the judge is good and sick of frivilous lawsuits. Maybe he is familiar with this atty... :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbdown: sorry, I'm a bit stressed. Really feeling it today. :-(


I will pray all goes well and the truth prevails! Never fear...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

wishing I were home curled up on my chair with my socks! Therapy!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

On our way to see Daddy. Grand Funk in the cd player, and knitting in my lap. Bonnie that is awesome to know about the cast on! I always get the amount pulled out wrong, not any more!
Barbara, good luck to u today. Hopefully the judge has some sense.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning.... I tried to sleep in, but both kids have other plans :\ 


I have yet to use the long tail cast on. I just don't know what it's for.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara, that guy sounds like an idiot! That's putting it mildly. The lawyer is worst!

My dad did fall and break his arm in two places last year. The community where they have the house is actually responsible for ALL of the maintenance. Grass, trees, snow, shovel walk ways and everything. And nothing... lawyer said, why did you go outside?? Didn't make it anywhere.... 

He went out cause he had to walk Milo. Their dog. He's not trained to go out and come back.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well tomorrow is just a deposition. My statement and jerks attorney gets to ask questions. Just nervous about the whole thing. I hope it doesn't go to court. But I dont want the insurance company to just pay the jackwagon off either.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You'll be fine. If only you could knit while you're there right? I had to sit through one a few years ago. I got hit by a car......


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The insurance company will probably settle.. they all do.. they have so much money from us that to give a couple of thousand to some jerk makes it easier for them to jack up your premiums and get even more from you.. sorry but that's the truth... 
And I bet the kid will walk in like he doesn't have a care in the world.. They really are jerkheads!!!
But stay calm and the truth will prevail.. don't forget to take his lease so the world can see he was suppose to take care of the area he slipped on.. don't let on where your area is until you hear where he slipped.. he might say the driveway just because he knows that's your area... but if he is a college kid, they usually don't know much..and hopefully neither does his lawyer...

good luck kiddo... 

and about castons...

you mean i need to do more math???? but i love the purl cast on at the end.. have to remember both.. thanks bon yet again....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> On our way to see Daddy. Grand Funk in the cd player, and knitting in my lap. Bonnie that is awesome to know about the cast on! I always get the amount pulled out wrong, not any more!
> Barbara, good luck to u today. Hopefully the judge has some sense.


Have a good trip and good visit with your Dad, Debi.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Morning.... I tried to sleep in, but both kids have other plans :\
> 
> I have yet to use the long tail cast on. I just don't know what it's for.


It's just a nice cast on edge. It's actually casting on and knitting the first row, all in one step. So you follow a long tail cast on with a purl row, if doing stockinette.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Play with some swatches and see what you think...
Enjoy your day off, Tania.

We'll be voting this afternoon.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

THank you Bonnie 

I have to go vote later... It's why i have the day off. The State and City agencies are closed. Other businesses are open. I have to take the car in for an oil change too. It works out fine.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> You'll be fine. If only you could knit while you're there right? I had to sit through one a few years ago. I got hit by a car......


I am taking my knitting. I have too for sanity purposes!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to cast on 110 stitches... That's the only part I don't like. From that point on it's all gravy


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm leaving for my class... and then various running around, voting, etc. Will check back with you chicks this afternoon.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Enjoy! Thanks for the great tips and help!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have work to do too. So later Chicks with Sticks!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, everyone is so busy!
I miss you all!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing! It's so quiet!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

how's your day off?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh and Tania, I'm munching on Butterfingers!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh YUM!! I had a piece of dark chocolate rasberry from Ghirardelli. It was ok... Not so much a fan of the chocolate. Peanut butter, YES. Rasberry, YES!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Day off is ok. Heading over to Peekskill... my Avon stuff came in. I just started selling Avon. This is my first campaign.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, getting ready to post photos of the pieces of the tote. Don't know if you can tell anything. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yay! I'm excited to see


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Two photos of the tote in progress. Kind of hard to tell what it is.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Ooh YUM!! I had a piece of dark chocolate rasberry from Ghirardelli. It was ok... Not so much a fan of the chocolate. Peanut butter, YES. Rasberry, YES!


I'll trade you! I love that.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey!!! I LOVE THE COLORS! It's going to be such a bright beautiful tote!! Someone is VERY lucky! Very lucky indeed!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OOh I love the colors Bitsey! It all looks so neat. It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i like those colors. i like the scenery where you live. looks peaceful.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, Yes Maryrose it is peaceful. Well it will look better once I start putting it together ..going to one of my grandaughters. They picked the fabric out of my stash. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Shame I'm too old to be your granddaughter! :shock:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She's a lucky girl to have such an awesome grandma!!! Your background looks so pretty.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, we need to do a road trip to VA! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I had a glass of tomato juice!!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I had a glass of tomato juice!!! lol


YUMMY! I love tomato juice. Did you squeeze a slice of lemon in it. Love it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tania, we need to do a road trip to VA! LOL


Pickles... Great Company.... Wells of knowledge.... Knitting..... Im in!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I had a glass of tomato juice!!! lol


Why?????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey my lovelies, I have been around. I am trying to find a cheaper supplement to Medicare. I don't qualify for any kind of assistance, and my premium is out of sight. So the first quote I got was 82.00 more than I pay. That one was out. And trying to get around on the AARP site is a nightmare. BUT, we are in the open enrollment period so I guess I have to keep looking. All of you have a great day. I am going gangbusters on my hat for rhe cocoon.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love tomato juice with lemon....I love bloody mary's with tons of lemon. Yum...quess I will drink my iced tea. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Road trip to virginia...you are welcome any time after christmas...we will spend a week...sewing and knitting. And tania..you would have to bring your sewing machine...so you can learn on it. B


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bits... That tote is going to be great... Love the colors!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, I don't know how to make bloody mary's. So when we do our road trip to your neck of the woods you are in charge of drinks!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you ladies...now enough play, back to work.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Whaaaaa!!! I DON'T WANT TO GO!!!!!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Myra!  Nice to see you around. Do you know what you'll be knitting up next?


I haven't really decided on my next project. I have a couple of scarves to do for gifts, But then I think something for me!!
LOL

Myra


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I had a glass of tomato juice!!! lol
> ...


cause it is very good for you. so one small glass a day..


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Two photos of the tote in progress. Kind of hard to tell what it is.


Those look beautiful!!
I love those colors also!!

Myra


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The totes are very cool. .Island colors.. how fun is that? Lucky girl!!!! 

Me too me too.. I want you to adopt me too!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, then all of you are my girls...but you have to wait until after Christmas. I am on a deadline. Bits

Barb...bloody mary's are easy...buy a bottle of Mr. & Mrs. T's pour in glass add whatever vodka..I use no-name bowman's light vodka, ice and lots of lemon and stir. I know other people like it all fancy with other stuff...not me. Back to work. B


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96911-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

